# My First GROW! 2month qp set up



## 420weedman (Sep 28, 2008)

Whats up fellaz, ive give up the idea trying to grow in my closet and went with the more practical in the basement.

grow room is 8.5 x 6 and i should have room for a drying box in there too 
bow the flowering and veg boxes are about 3X4X5

with the pot sizes i plan to use (see picture) you guys think i can get zip per plant ?

also attached is my starter box


----------



## 420weedman (Sep 29, 2008)

ne input ?


----------



## cluch (Sep 29, 2008)

more info on lights ,nuts ,etc


----------



## 420weedman (Sep 29, 2008)

i just started the room yesterday .. i should finish today .. just got my new light n hood !


its going to be a 400 hps/mh on the left 

a small hood on the 
right w 2 60w cfl daylight & 20w flo

ill be doing clones on the right and move them over to the left when they get to be about 7" 
and puting them under MH for a week or 2 then switch to hps and force flowering. 
depending on how they grow with the small hood i may just be able to go right to flowering ... ill have to see how it works 


growing in soil .. i picked up the fox farms 3 pack, worm castings .. i got mg potting mix mixed with another potting mix & peralite

forgot to add that the pots are 5qt(1 1/4 gallon) ... what is the biggest yeild a plant in this pot can produce ?


----------



## 420weedman (Sep 30, 2008)

.....
well its day 6 since i started to germ the seeds
seeds germd after 3 days , planted them sat morning... and they started coming up sunday
yesterday(monday) i worked on my grow room till about 4AM, im mad tired !
got my easy cool hood up w/MH bulb and this will be their first day with the new light

how close should i keep the hood to the plants when they are so little ? 

ill post more pics later day of my almost complete grow room
and my newbie plants


----------



## 420weedman (Sep 30, 2008)

Everybody can post in my grow journal if wanted !


----------



## 420weedman (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are the pics from today of the almost completed room
and my girls ! (hopefully)

what you guys think of the plants ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2008)

nice setup you have there..I like the way you hooked up your basement...nice and stealthy looks like a toolshack..


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks it still needs more work .. gotta fill in some spots and line the ceiling with plastic i took down that other flimsy little divider and im going put up a better one at the edge of table that way it will keep the light out of the flowering side better


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah post pics when you do..you are giving me some pretty good ideas for my basement...right now im using my closet because its the only way i can block light out..when i veg i leave my lights on 24/7 so i dont have to worry about light leaks..


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 7, 2008)

here is my redesigned room ,
oldest plants the burn victims, 2 new plants that are from good bud, and the one that was given to me


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 7, 2008)

i was just comparing temp/hum in my room .... 77 F 42%
out side the room in the basment 65F 52%
the light is not hooked up to the fan now either


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

what kind of light you putting in there??


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 7, 2008)

im usin 3 of those 10" round clip on lights for now(you can see one hanging in the last pic)
65 Watt Compact Fluorescents
thinking of getting these bulbs but dont know if i should get the 5000k or 6500k ??? 


and that other reptile hood with 2 27watt 6500k cfl
and a 20 watt flo

ill add more 65w cfls with the same style hood as needed

i just stuck one small plant under the 27 watt cfl (6"away) to see how it grows compaird to my 400w mh in the other room


also for shits and giggles
the 6" duct work connected to my light hood with the fan pulling air through about 15' of duct keeps the hood temps from 95-104F
without the fan on it runs 130-155 which will raise the temp of the room a few degrees over time

if i knew what the perfect temp is for growing i can keep it at that ?


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 8, 2008)

damn theres alot of active journals on here


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2008)

why use all those cfls..why dont you just get a hps or mh..one light will cover a bigger area better and you will probably be using the same amount of electricity..


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 9, 2008)

what you think about a 200 watt MH .... ? that be better than 6 cfls ?


----------



## wutter (Oct 9, 2008)

nice start good luck


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 9, 2008)

ok you talked me into it, im gonna get the LUMATEK 250w digital system, with hood and MH bulb ... but ill wait to the end of the month ... im spending too much money !


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 9, 2008)

fuck its only $40 dollars more just to get the same 400wat digital greenhouse system im using in the other room .............. but then its another 150watts on all day rasing my power bill .... decisions decisions ... !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

420weedman said:


> fuck its only $40 dollars more just to get the same 400wat digital greenhouse system im using in the other room .............. but then its another 150watts on all day rasing my power bill .... decisions decisions ... !


 In my opinion getting the 400 would cover the area better if you could take care of heat..Your plant will love it and it will be well worth it..


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 9, 2008)

lol ... i was afraid of that ... i might just another 400 ... damn 800 watts ....
ill see waht my power bills is .. will be a month from now when i get the next one
and i dont need another light at the moment.
Heat will not be a problem .. i dont even have the ducting hooked up on my hood now and it still hasnt gone over 80F on my table


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2008)

how much do you pay a kwh??Plant Grow Lights, Indoor Hydroponic Systems, Supplies/Equipment - Best Prices, Products & Delivery they have a chart there where you can see how much the increase would be..


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 10, 2008)

well since i know everyone is super interested in my grow (kidding)
i just trans planted my biggest plants ... they are about 13 days old... they were not totally root bound but the roots did goto the bottom of the cup

and i ordered a bunch of seeds from attitude which i will start a few of when i get them

maybe ill post pics of their new pots later if anyones interested ... also picked up some of those 5 gallon HD paint buckets ... like 3 dollars each.. hopefully ill actually need them soom  wouldnt it be bad ass to have mothers that are 5' tall ?... hmmmmmmm


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah 5 foot tall mohers thats crazy..post some pics see how them babies doing...


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 10, 2008)

just think if the mother is 5' then you could take clones that are like 2' veg them for a week and then flower .. and still have a great yield.
ill put some pics up when i get home in a couple hours.
i wish i had that remote from click ... so i could fast foward and be ready to start buddn !


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 10, 2008)

Comn along .. my first 5 leaves !.. gave the bigger ones little bit of grow big before ... see what they look like in the morning






















and pics of some sprouts


----------



## xvlilxjessivx (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw your aquarium setup for germinating seeds... I also saw that you took them out of the aquarium... how did that work? That would be a perfect setup for me to get a few extra seedlings and clippings going during my veg. and flower transitions! How did it work for you? Any problems? Did you monitor heat/humidity? If so what was it?

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 10, 2008)

they grew pretty good in the tank, could left them in longer but i just got my 400watt setup and wanted to fire it up, but a also burned up 5/8 of my plants


----------



## xvlilxjessivx (Oct 10, 2008)

ouch on the loss! What type of lights did you use over the tank and what was the temp?


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

sorry to hear that man. +rep for the loss


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 10, 2008)

temp was like 78F 60% in the tank


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

that seems good light just to close?


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 11, 2008)

not in the tank ... the tank was working good with that hood
BUT i got my new 400 watt system .. took them out .. and then fried em


----------



## Zhuleni (Oct 11, 2008)

since it seems you are into dropping the money on quality gear I would suggest purchasing an inline fan. You can suspend it from your ceiling with wire. You'd be surprised at how much air one of those will move in a small cabinet set up like this. Put one of the ducts sucking out near your lights. This will also easily facilitate adding a charcoal filter easily later down the road. Trust me, it will save you a lot of time and hassle, and your burning problem should be solved. You can even use a second timer to turn the fan on at intervals throughout the day to save on electricity.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 13, 2008)

i gotta 6" inline fan .. ill take some pics later today
the bigger plants are really starting to take off !


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 13, 2008)

these gals have almost doubled in size in 3 days with new growth now starting under the canopy




























can any one guess which one of these was under 27w cfl for 5 days 24/7 and which were under 400w mh 18/6 for 5 days?????????????????????????
they are numbered 

1
23








lets see who can guess .. ill post which are which in a few days


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2008)

id say the two top were under the mh..the 1 on the bottom with look like cfl


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 14, 2008)

i tried to take another pic with all the lights off in the basment to show how little light escapes, but the camera couldnt adjust to pick it up


----------



## classclown (Oct 14, 2008)

420weedman said:


> i tried to take another pic with all the lights off in the basment to show how little light escapes, but the camera couldnt adjust to pick it up


wow crazy i had the same problem. good shit


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 16, 2008)

heres my plants now ... 18 days old ... short and stalky 

















i decided im just gonna do CFL for veg/mothers bought another 6 26 watters and some socket stuff ... gonna make a little reflector for it .. its gonna be awesome ... 250-300 watts cfl


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 17, 2008)

ill be planting my White widow and DP Blueberry 2nite
last nite the seeds had a very small tap root coming out ... hopefully it will be almost a inch by the time i get home today..

i should have found and bought square pots.... damnit
alot of these little guys are gonna need a replanting soon ... gotta see what i can get to put them in


----------



## UnderPhire (Oct 17, 2008)

looking great bro!


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 17, 2008)

thank you sir


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2008)

nice plants man looking like little green giants


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 18, 2008)

my cfl veg setup 

260 watt total 6500k lights


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good bro i love the room in the making or made hummm but Ill be stoping by very often yo!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks !

ive finnaly got the design for my veg room so now the only thing i need is scrubber and a good fan
here are some pics of the new reflector and how my girls are doin 
they are starting their first 9 leave set now !!.. right above the first 7 leave set ... which was above the first 5 set ... you get the point


--------------------


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 20, 2008)

ok !! here is my complete veg room with both reflectors hung


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 20, 2008)

i also decided to 'FIM' one of my plants ... here goes nothin !










-------
also my 3 seedlings .. white widow , DP blueberry , and Himalayan Gold .... also i am currently germn durban poison!!


----


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 21, 2008)

alright everyone ..... im getn impatient 
and im going to move up my flowering date ..nov 1st im goin 12/12 on my bag seed plants i have the 3 of them that are ready to go now ... i just hope at least 4-5 more will be big enough in 2 weeks ... fingers crossed
kiss-ass
im gonna say fuck it to trying to clone bag seed and just flower them(hopefully they will be all female !!!!) and try cloning on my quality plants
by the time my buds are ready .. my WW,BB,HG, & DP should be large enough for cloning

any body think this is a bad idea or have any input ??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 21, 2008)

no way man, i concurr completely. i used my bagseed plants as test subjects more or less, lol. i tried cloning with them, just to see if i could do it successfully, but i had inferior conditions and products to make it happen, plus the plants werr already into flowering 2-3 weeks, so it made things kind of hard - as in, i tried to clone for two weeks, and still no roots, lol. So now i know better, and im definitely gonna be cloning with my superdank 


Weedman, mad props to u for your setup. You know know how the addiction of growin ganja just fuckin SUCKS you in, lol. Once you get growing, its like a chain reaction - you realize that your setup aint goosd enough, so you upgrade like crazy n before you know it you went from a cfl setup, to pickin up the HIDs, better nutes, better everything. I love it man, its fuckin great.

But yeah like i said in my thread to ya bro, your CFL reflectors are pimp as fuck. you should keep modifying them until they look like professionally done, and start selling them on ebay man. there are plenty of CFL growers who would lOVE to get their hands on a nice hood to put their cfls in. You just made that shit a reality, lol. i know I was lookin for somethin like that for mine when i was doin cFLs. 

So ill try to +rep u again, but i dont think i spread enough love aroundyet to be able to. But sorry for not stopping by sooner man, shits been hectic setting everything up, and with dlylah gettin chopped down cuz the bitch was near dead. Finally got everything situated, and am a happy motherfucker now, so consider me SubScribed, i wanna see how the bagseed turns out for ya, but i REALLY wanna see that Durban Poison take off. Always wanned to see what the DP looks like besides the breeders pack, lol.

-K1.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks K1ng!
the 3 large ones are 21 days old now

yes, ive definatley been sucked in here ... i dont think i quite spent a grand on everything yet .. so thats good cuz im basically done until i get scrubber...hopefully... wells there hydro..fuck!

as i was making the hoods i did think of that too it would be easy to do a nice job on the hood and sell them ... i just didnt buy wide enough of that sheeting

ill be lookn to see those buds you get from her any way .... r.i.p
but my DP just cracked and a nice little tap root is showing

cant wait to get her in some soil ..... im gonna try starting out in a one of those 5 gallon litter buckets ... gotta save money some where, and they are the perfect shape !

here is what happend to 3 of my other bag seed plants









--

and here is the blueberry diesel that was given too me looking like it has fucking balls at 4-5 inches tall ????


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 22, 2008)

im shocked .. that plant doesnt even have a set of 5 leaves on it ..


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 24, 2008)

my big plants are approx 24 days of veg now 








and my new strains


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 25, 2008)

i know ive seen alot of people ask if the plants smell durning veg .. the answer is .. YES, its not a strong smell ... my gf doesnt notice it too much but any pot head would be able to pick up the scent.
so i will be making my carbon filter today i think .. got to get ready for flowering !
i may even start 12/12 tomorrow ..


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

yea it does have a musty smell to it like sweaty arms lol

good lookin grow dude +rep


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 26, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> yea it does have a musty smell to it like sweaty arms lol
> 
> good lookin grow dude +rep


thanks man !, smells alot nicer than sweaty arms tho !!!!!
ordered a nice 4" inline fan today 190cfm, and some rockwool cubes to get ready for clonin!... i made a charcol filter last nite..
im thinking im gonna pull all my plants out of the rooms 2 nite .. ill take a group photo 
and then put the ones im gonna flower with the hps light (maybe 5 plants)
then i switch my timer... it has been set to go on at 3-pm and off at 9am
so it will go off at 9am as usual but will not come on until 8pm and will go off 8 am giving me my 12 hr cycle
also i have to hang my light barrier too !
ill post some pics 2nite !


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

I cant wait yo (rubs palms together)


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 26, 2008)

alright let the flowering begin !
pic of the family
pictures of my 3 oldest plants
pic of the floweing room
pic of the veg room !








--


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 26, 2008)

looking good I love them +rep


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

We are both on about the same schedule, I have been flowering 6 days now, the plants look great, I'll have to keep an eye on this.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

thats a lot of fucking plants too dude im about to just cry its so beautiful i know i praise you all alot cause ur my brothers


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> thats a lot of fucking plants too dude im about to just cry its so beautiful i know i praise you all alot cause ur my brothers


lol thanks man , i planted so many bag beans thinking oh well half will die... i ended up with all ... and killed 2 cuz they were slow
but i have 12 plants of ??? sex .. so well see what i end up with
and i got my pretties in the veg room


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

lol me 2 i planted i think 10 to 11 only one dided i have nine left ones deforemed the rest are all beautiful i ran out of space in my room so i had to make a rubbermaid room just for the others I said to myself im gonna plant them because i brought them into this world and i will only let them kill their ownselves I wont do that i would feel bad


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

alright just got back from my room.... looks like one of my big plants is gonna be a male... the other 2 i see nothing yet
also took a cutting from one of the other 2,put it in soil ... lets see if itll grow !


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

r u gonna save pollen?


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 27, 2008)

nah it was bag seed, i got that blueberry male im holding on to


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

o ok sounds like a plan my friend


----------



## smokeh (Oct 28, 2008)

wow, u let those tap roots get big when germinating! lucky there alive. what strain is this ur growing? the seeds looked huge.

anyway, liking ur setup etc. +rep for ur efforts

edit: sorry just read ur last post... bag seed. unlucky about the blueberry, that strain is the shit.


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 28, 2008)

smokeh said:


> wow, u let those tap roots get big when germinating! lucky there alive. what strain is this ur growing? the seeds looked huge.
> 
> anyway, liking ur setup etc. +rep for ur efforts
> 
> edit: sorry just read ur last post... bag seed. unlucky about the blueberry, that strain is the shit.


Thanks dude, my buddy gave me another one of his blueberry diesel to replace the one that was male ... watch this will be a male also 

the bag seeds i let get pretty big 1.5/2" .. some even shed their shell before i planted .... 12 out of 12 survived no problems

my new strains that are coming up are 
Dutch Passion Blueberry Feminized
Seedsman Seeds White Widow Feminized
Greenhouse Seeds Himalayan Gold
and durban poison
all feminised !

these had tap roots of less than .5" before i planted them, all are growing good .. ill probably fill up those little pots to support them better, but i have the fan on them and they seem strong and are not falling over !


----------



## smokeh (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice. if u was close to me id be buying some of that stuff from u


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 28, 2008)

out here, you cant get good shit any more !, i just happend to meet this other guy who grows .. so i got some diesel from him.
gonna be a long time before i harvest the premo buds


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 28, 2008)

damn man juss skimmed through ur grow im guessing one of ur plants died??? couldnt tell and didnt want to dig throguht but damn u really have alot of plants goin at once GL


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 28, 2008)

not any of the important plants .... i burned a couple seedlings when i got my new light


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 28, 2008)

i repoted the 2 i believe to not be male yet into 5 all buckets
i was amazed again how much root growth there was .. the bottom was covered and plants came out with perfect root balls


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 29, 2008)

420weedman said:


> i repoted the 2 i believe to not be male yet into 5 all buckets
> i was amazed again how much root growth there was .. The bottom was covered and plants came out with perfect root balls


thats cool man im switching to hydroponics today i cant wait


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 29, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> thats cool man im switching to hydroponics today i cant wait


nice man, lemme know when you got pics/details of your set up !
i gotta buy more soil ...


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 29, 2008)

well i got more soil, and also cut down and burned my male plant that was in flower room  ,,, hope at least 1 of the other 2 large ones are female


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 29, 2008)

420weedman said:


> well i got more soil, and also cut down and burned my male plant that was in flower room  ,,, hope at least 1 of the other 2 large ones are female


DAT SUKS!!!

I JUST SWITCHED TO HYDO LIKE 10MINS AGO IT TOOK ME 3 HRS TO SET UP EVERYTHING AND MOVE MY PLANTS FROM SOIL BUT IT WAS WORTH IT!!!!

PICS WILL BE UP IN TEN MINS CHECK IT OUT


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 30, 2008)

im fucking pissed, i just went to homedepot to try and set up a aero cloner, i get all the pvc elbos n shit looking for a pump ect .. 30 minutes later .. where are the screw in spray heads ? ah we put that stuff away ... well fuck you too, left the shit there and bounced ... ill just order it online

i bought some 2 nice containers from walmart tho ... so i dono what to do now if i should do the aero or bubble or .. whatever..
any body know the best way to get clones goin/vegn ?


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 30, 2008)

just installed my new fan and the vent system works great now.
just stuck clear container over my 2 clones for humidity..first clone has not perked up yet .. 
also my new strains are doing very well  ill get some pics up fri/saturday


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 31, 2008)

What kinda fan did you get 

and walmart is the best undercover lol


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 31, 2008)

i dont know where to find spray nozzles /pvc in walmart .... no water pumps either .. only air .. i did get some nice bins there

i have 1 of these

High Tech Garden Supply
6" ... it says 250 cfm ... but i think thats a load of shit

i have this one set up to pull air from outside my room ... located by the front of the ducting

then i got this one 
High Tech Garden Supply

4" 170cfm ... this one works like 3x better than the first one.
i have it set up pulling air out of my room which feeds into a 6 " T
now since it feeds into the same T that my first fan ends up going to it also helps suck more air into my room and through my light hood
the other side of the T goes to a vent with carbon filer and out my room

i came down this morning and where i had duct taped ducting had blow off in a couple places .. so this thing really moves some air 

ill draw up the vents cuz it would be a bitch to show with pics


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## 420weedman (Oct 31, 2008)

keep in mind .. all the ducting and fans are close to the ceiling


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 1, 2008)

i checked this morning before lights out.... and i think i saw some hairs on my big bushy plant ... ill have to do a closer inspection when the light goes on later.. and take some picssss


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright here some new pics !
-
-
-

----------------------------
duth passion blue berry
-
-





---------------------------------
himalayan gold
-
-






---------------------------------------------
hopefully this ones a girl 
-
-




















-------------------
White Widow
-
-





---------------
---------------
Durban Posion
-
-





-------------
-------------------
prolly nother male ;(
-
-





--------------


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wuddup bro, You got some NICE shit goin on there man. I got pot envy for sure, lol. N about your cloner, why dont you just go pick up a couple of airstones from walmart n make yourself a dwc cloner - im sure itll work just as well as an aerocloner, but i dont kknow dick about ponics, so do what you think is best bro. O, n dont HTG have the pieces you need to finish making the aerocloner?? bah ,im sure youll figure it out.

N to answer your question man, HELL YEAH it feels good growin in a proper growroom now. BUT, i just wish that i werent havin the problems that im havin at current. My tent may be defective n toxic to the plants, so i have to basically keep my closet completely opened up, totally defeating the point of getting a stealthy tent, lol. But i dont know for sure, all i know is that my plants started yellowing, and it wasnt due to heat, or imbalanced ph. they stopped yellowing when i opened everything up. Well, it mighta been heat, lol. The tent was stuck at almost 92 degrees most of the time. But i brought everything down to a constant 82 degrees, and even though the heat has been fixed, im still reluctant to close up the tent n see if shit works out a little better. Maybe ill do it when they mature and can handle a little bit of stress. - either way, if i can get them all to live, its gonna be one hell of a grow thats for sure. Only 7 plants, 4 different strains, n cant fuckin wait to see the nuggets man. 

So how far along exactly are yours now?? a little over a month or so from that pic of your bush up there, right??

At any rate, *scribed* - thanks for stoppin by bro 

-K1


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey man.. nice set up... I wanna watch....

But your diagram confused the shit out of me... I'm a little slow ... sorry...

Can you put arrows or maybe paint the exhaust and intake in diff colors?

What I could see was all backwards... but I am sure you have it right...

Well, best of Luck...

Gypsy...


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey man.. nice set up... I wanna watch....
> 
> But your diagram confused the shit out of me... I'm a little slow ... sorry...
> 
> ...


heh, yea i guess it is a little confusing to look at .
both the intake and exhaust are tied together
the top left is intake, pulling air in from out side the room. 
this duct is used to put fresh air into both my veg and flower room(where you see the small blue lines branh off in the rooms) 
as you continue down the line the fresh air goes though my sealed light hood... and then onto the exhaust "T" fixture

NOW
the red circle is the new high powered fan ... which pulls air out of my flower room noted by the white circles above my light... and then feeds it into the same "T"...... because its connected to the same "T" the other duct is, it effectively doubles the air intake speed of the whole system !


ill update the pic in a few


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Wuddup bro, You got some NICE shit goin on there man. I got pot envy for sure, lol. N about your cloner, why dont you just go pick up a couple of airstones from walmart n make yourself a dwc cloner - im sure itll work just as well as an aerocloner, but i dont kknow dick about ponics, so do what you think is best bro. O, n dont HTG have the pieces you need to finish making the aerocloner?? bah ,im sure youll figure it out.
> 
> N to answer your question man, HELL YEAH it feels good growin in a proper growroom now. BUT, i just wish that i werent havin the problems that im havin at current. My tent may be defective n toxic to the plants, so i have to basically keep my closet completely opened up, totally defeating the point of getting a stealthy tent, lol. But i dont know for sure, all i know is that my plants started yellowing, and it wasnt due to heat, or imbalanced ph. they stopped yellowing when i opened everything up. Well, it mighta been heat, lol. The tent was stuck at almost 92 degrees most of the time. But i brought everything down to a constant 82 degrees, and even though the heat has been fixed, im still reluctant to close up the tent n see if shit works out a little better. Maybe ill do it when they mature and can handle a little bit of stress. - either way, if i can get them all to live, its gonna be one hell of a grow thats for sure. Only 7 plants, 4 different strains, n cant fuckin wait to see the nuggets man.
> 
> ...


i cant believe i didnt order those things from htg with my fan ... im an idiot

that one plant may be my only lady out of my 3 origional... cant wait for the lights to go on so i can check for some more hairs

shes about 4.5 weeks i believe. very happy to have a nice plant finally !!!
now i got so many goin at different stages of growth ... 

im not as impatient as i was ... maybe cuz i know im in the budding stage for some .... i have no idea when the smaller plants i threw in there are gonna show .... they are like half the size of the big 2... whatever as long as they make me some nuggz

whats the temp outside your room anyway ?, gotta get your temp in check... i got it easy doin it in the basement... a stable 70F in flower room 

maybe 75 in my cfl veg room 
anyway .. keep checkin in ... shit should be getn more interesting soon


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

heres that new diagram too


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh cool thanks...

so we are looking at it from the top...?

so your intake is *not* at the top and your exhaust is *not* at the bottom...?

That makes so much more sense....

I was looking at it like a picture of you area... from the side... sorry..I'm a dumbass...lol


Looks good... man... sorry...


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh cool thanks...
> 
> so we are looking at it from the top...?
> 
> ...


 
dont worry about it ! .. yea its top view .. but my intake is up top, all the ducts are 6'+ in the air. i prolly should make the intake go to the bottom tho ... but its cool enough so i dont have to worry right now

went down to my room, and went on a killing spree
7 plants out of flowering room .. males
i got a 3:1 male ratio here .. fuckin blows

heres my meager flower room now ...







but i got some good luck on my more developed plant being female 








=-
what do you guys think will be my yield assuming these 4 remaining plants are female ?????


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 3, 2008)

............................


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 4, 2008)

well i went down last nite, everybodys lookin good.
except i believe i see more balls on another plant in the flower room ...... this will bring the number to only 3


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 4, 2008)

i say bout 2 and a half oz's


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 4, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> i say bout 2 and a half oz's


i sure hope so !, i have to make it another 2 months to the next harvest with out buying any !

.... i might be able to add some more plants in there in 2 weeks though ... but those are not gauranteed female either...


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 5, 2008)

you have a top notch set-up. It's such a shame that the pot gods have spited your capable efforts with such a shitty gender ratio. At least you can focus your attention now.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 5, 2008)

my biggest plant is now just over 5 weeks old and has nice hairs starting 
killed one more male ... now theres 2 fems, 1 unknown.

in my veg room i have 8 plants goin .... the 4 from attitude , and 4 i know were some seeds from some really good shit.

i cloned 2 of my plants a little over a week ago....no specail method .. just cut scraped the bottom some .. stuck in powder.. then stuck it in soil and watered.
no dome , just not directly under the cfls .... and they rooted !

1 i know is a male ... so its gotta die eventually .. the other i believe is from my oldest plant that is in flowering

i took another 2 clones from 2 diffenent plants (the GOOD bag seed)
placed them in a cup with cardboard keeping them from going complely in the water. lets see how long it takes for them to throw some roots


----------



## weezer (Nov 6, 2008)

hey 420 thought i would come over to see what you had going on 
wow nice set up read the first 2 and last 2 pages will be back 
good looking ladies


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks weezer !, theres alot inbetween those pages !

well guys ... im gonna give you a good picture update on my plants in veg when i get home .
then ill do a update after my light in the flower room comes on ..... im gonna be playn with my big bushy female ... to make her yield 3 zs ! (hopefully )


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 6, 2008)

alright anybody watchn ... 
these ladies are around 2 weeks old
got my blueberry
-
-





-
got my durban poison (not quite 2 wk)
-
-





-

got my hima gold
-
-





-

heres my white widow
-
-





-
got my bag seed clones
-
-





-

heres my good bag seed plants
-
--------






-
heres my good bag seed clones taken last nite
-
- 






everybodys lookin good except for that one clone i beat up ... 
ill be back with my bitches 2nite


----------



## RedEyeJedi87 (Nov 6, 2008)

looks good so far... good luck


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 6, 2008)

heres my bitch
-






heres my bitch tied up 


-
-
-
-


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 7, 2008)

yep .. thats rite


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey great stuff going on man i'm def subscribing


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

hey dude looks like u gonna have purple and blue oh my!!!
looking great when are u flowering


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 9, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> hey dude looks like u gonna have purple and blue oh my!!!
> looking great when are u flowering


sup man, where you been ? lol ... im flowering that big plant rite now... i was flowering 13 but 10 were male .. so ... 
about 2 weeks on 12/12 now .

ill be adding plants to my flower room .... prolly in 2 weeks... ill have somewhat of a perp harvest goin.

i just FIMD all of my good bag seed plants .. so they will be able to produce some nice fat clones soon...

as soon as these ones i stuck in the cop get some roots goin im gonna stick em in the flower room to sex em hopefully ill have some better ods this time.. those plants really have some pretty looking leaves ! 1/4 better be female !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry to hear about all the males hope thats not the case over here lol i will be really sad!

where have i been long story!

lol i think i got fired for no call no show i injured myself before going to work and i called as soon as i could the manager was so unprofessional she was talkn to me through one of the employees word for word saying she didnt want to talk to me bitch this job does not mean the world to me your just saying fuck my health!!! so I donno thats all she really said she didnt say if i was fired or what not she just said she was mad? so i dont know what do you think? I and on tuesday i had to vote and they were all pissed i came in 2mins late exactly 2mins i walked in at 10:46 am and clocked in at 10:47 she said i was late then I tried to vote again that day and I was like 30mins late come on bitch its fuckin election day for christ sake damn!!! Basically bullshit i havent done anything before these situations but whatever fuck them!!!

long story about my plants though they died! so i took them and cloned the nodes I also had like 4 other plants left in soil i threw them in the res like last week along with the clones they are starting to root now so humm we will see this hydro is giving me a lot of stress i cant wait to get a tsd meter thats what i need!!!! 

Nice to hear about your other plants though cant wait to see them looks like we both got set back you were a lil more prepared though!!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 9, 2008)

doesnt sound like you were fired, but it does sound like a job i wouldnt mind to lose ...
sorry about your plants man, good luck with the clones though !

after i got my veg room fully fired up ... i love having 2 rooms 

and cloning appears mad easy .. one of the i just cut .. scraped, put in powder then shoved it in soil ... pulled it out about a week later .. look like nothing was goin on (or i ripped the roots off) so i shoved it in again ... pulled it out 4 days later and saw some roots on it ... shoved it in again ... ill prolly take this one apart carefully later today too see what kinda roots it has .. its a male clone so its gotta die ..


----------



## skiskate (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey man just read your whole journal sweet stuff. Sucks about the males but still with how your plants are going your gonna have a sweet harvest.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

lol yea dude thanks 
see i love my job cause i make money their but its a lot of nasty type bullshit that goes on in their I just really found out their is bullshit with any job u get!!!!

yea cloning is cool i see roots im so scared to put them in the dwc without a fuckin tsd im not trying to burn shit again 

got damn technoflora i shoulda went with general hydroponics nutes they have powered ones well base ones im not too good with this liquid bullshit all this measurings and shit with base nutes i know how much to use and i dont have to use all these boost and grow or boost and bloom just measure a .25 tsp into some water and keep going urgg o well im stuck i really like their products that is technoflora i just wish they had one for marijuana growing and charts too humm i need to look up a ppm chart for marijuana!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 9, 2008)

skiskate said:


> Hey man just read your whole journal sweet stuff. Sucks about the males but still with how your plants are going your gonna have a sweet harvest.


thanks dude, not many people actually read a whole journal !
come back in the following weeks to see sum budsss 



boricuaboi said:


> lol yea dude thanks
> see i love my job cause i make money their but its a lot of nasty type bullshit that goes on in their I just really found out their is bullshit with any job u get!!!!
> 
> yea cloning is cool i see roots im so scared to put them in the dwc without a fuckin tsd im not trying to burn shit again
> ...


i have been taking it easy with my nutes,no problems yet.... i was planning on pushing mad nutes on a couple plants in flower ... but .well.. i dont have plants to fuck around with n e more .. gotta wait for my clones


----------



## skiskate (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah man ill definetly be following this one.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

420weedman said:


> thanks dude, not many people actually read a whole journal !
> come back in the following weeks to see sum budsss
> 
> 
> ...


yea i fucked over 7 of them now all i have is 2 left awww im pissed i killed all those plants my bad i didnt know it was gonna be that hard on them lol so I must grow something from these clones


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 9, 2008)

shit def blows dude, but you look like your gonna pull through ~!

heres a pic of my lady before i accidentally ripped on of her upper branches off 
just ripped the whole nuckle off .. pretty clean so hopefully there wont be any problems ... and im done fuckin with her too 








3 days after tying


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 9, 2008)

That is one beautiful plant man... Good growing.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

420weedman said:


> shit def blows dude, but you look like your gonna pull through ~!
> 
> Heres a pic of my lady before i accidentally ripped on of her upper branches off
> just ripped the whole nuckle off .. Pretty clean so hopefully there wont be any problems ... And im done fuckin with her too
> ...


she prob wants to kick your ass right about now yea thanks i hope so


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 10, 2008)

greenleaftoker said:


> That is one beautiful plant man... Good growing.


thanks man, only 7 weeks to go 



boricuaboi said:


> she prob wants to kick your ass right about now yea thanks i hope so




yea dude, id let her kick my ass ... could have been worse tho ....
i took the branch that came off ... cut it 90 degree andgle put some cloning powder on her and stuck it in some soil ... maybe it will grow ?


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

More than likely it will shoulda been a 45 degree angle though


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 10, 2008)

somewhere inbetween those 2 angles is where my cut lies ...
i have a confirmation on my 3rd plant ... FEMALE 
so i have my 1 bush flowering and 2 8" un touched sharing a 5 gal bucket
hopefully i will yield enough so i dont have to buy any within 2 months !


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 11, 2008)

that sounds good I hope i dont smoke all mines when it comes humm 8 plants hopfully all female or maybe 6 female i wouldent mine losing 2 for more room for the others but yea I want to produce bud every 3 wks to month


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 11, 2008)

its starting to look nuggish


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 11, 2008)

Are u gonna make hash prehaps so u can get a taste


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks sweet  Ill follow along from here.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 13, 2008)

hey how far along are u now???


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 13, 2008)

sunday will be the end of wk3 of 12/12
my internet at home has been fucked up so i cant post any pic updates


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 13, 2008)

420weedman said:


> sunday will be the end of wk3 of 12/12
> my internet at home has been fucked up so i cant post any pic updates


That blows..Fix that shit


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 14, 2008)

alright ... heres the update on my veg room 
all these ladies lookn good!

blueberry
--------------------





----------
side pic of blueberry
-----





-----
durban posion





-------------
white widow
---





----
himalayan gold





-
-
-
-

heres my other plants in veg





--
-

heres my first good score in awhile of some real buds


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 14, 2008)

bump this..


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 14, 2008)

here they are ... my girls flowring 











and my 2 girls in 1 bucket


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 14, 2008)

it's looking good man

on your score did you grow it or just get if from another. plus what strain is it?


----------



## sheppie (Nov 14, 2008)

great set up and grow man. Making me wana upgrade my shit. All the best with you first harvest. When u planning to harvest your first 3 girls?


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell yeah foshizzle on the nizzle  Lookin good bro keep it up +rep


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 15, 2008)

heyguy901 said:


> it's looking good man
> 
> on your score did you grow it or just get if from another. plus what strain is it?


thanks !, got it from a buddy.... out here nobody knows the exact strain



sheppie said:


> great set up and grow man. Making me wana upgrade my shit. All the best with you first harvest. When u planning to harvest your first 3 girls?


word, ive only been growin for less than 2 months and have changed my set up around quite a bit ! ... havest ... im expecting to around xmas time



Earlytoker said:


> Hell yeah foshizzle on the nizzle  Lookin good bro keep it up +rep


 thanks for the rep man


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 15, 2008)

lmao i guess i havent checked back here in a while dude, sorry man :S . 

But, you say that the blues n WW are all at 3 weeks veg?? mine are just finishin up their 3rd week, but my WW are just breaking ground just now. 

BUT, i do have 2 BlueCheesies, 2 Twilights, a WhiteBerry(Indica Dom) and Northern Soul (also Indica Dom) to show off >

gimme a minute n ill hijack the thread for a second for the sake of friendly competition  im almost 4 weeks into veg on these, and ive topped them all twice. Everything is startin to bush out n go off -- ill be vegging for a total of 6 weeks for all the indicas, cuz i just started my WW, and i need to give them 2 n a half weeks round about veg before i flower them, due to the fact that i only want them to get to be around 3 feet. 

gimme a minute n i gotcha. Im takin pics right now, special, just for U weedie buddy 

*edit* ok, since i dont wanna hijack the thread seriously, ill keep the thumbs small, i just wanna share progress with ya . N even though my WW are only 2 days old, i still wanna compare our grows over the next couple months when it comes to those plants at least. How long do you plan on vegging them for man??


Ok, so heres the pics. 1-4 are my Bluecheese. 5-8 are Twilight. 8-12 are Northern Soul + WhiteBerry. Theres a big one and a small one of each, n the reason why, is cuz fuckin before i put in the mylar n panda film, the light wasnt getting around in the room evenly, so shit wasnt growing uniformly really. theyre all the same age, but one of each set is smaller than the other, lol. even with a 600w setup, if you dont have reflective material, theyre as good as using CFLs man, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 15, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> lmao i guess i havent checked back here in a while dude, sorry man :S .
> 
> But, you say that the blues n WW are all at 3 weeks veg?? mine are just finishin up their 3rd week, but my WW are just breaking ground just now.
> 
> ...


 
yea about 3 weeks on those three ... ill veg them until i can take some nice thick clones off of em.
all your plants are looking great too ! we'll see what kind of comparisons we can get goin here when your girl gets bigger !


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

look real nice man they all look real healthy keep it up and hope those buds smoke well!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 16, 2008)

420weedman said:


> here they are ... My girls flowring
> 
> 
> 
> ...





420weedman said:


> alright ... Heres the update on my veg room
> all these ladies lookn good!
> 
> Blueberry
> ...


growth is looking very good.
that bud looks smashing is that ur on grown?
the top pics in flowering where they topped they look pretty and looks like some good node growth i may consider topping seriously!! Alot of people top though! +rep dude got new post come take a peak


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 16, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> growth is looking very good.
> that bud looks smashing is that ur on grown?
> the top pics in flowering where they topped they look pretty and looks like some good node growth i may consider topping seriously!! Alot of people top though! +rep dude got new post come take a peak


 
thanks man !... i wish that was bud i grew ! im still waiting..
the top pic is 1 plant .. that was fimmed at about 8" tall ... 3weeks or so ago.... i have since FIMED all of my other plants except the other 2 in 1 bucket...
im about to to a update here on those 4 big plants i got veggn ... and a clone report


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 16, 2008)

well ... i pulled my old plants(seeds from some good azz shit) out the veg room and inspected .. took some pics
all are about 13" tall.
these are about 5 weeks old.
i have CONFIMED 2 females !! and 80% sure one 1 more.. the last cant tell yet.
interesting....... these plants are in veg, and this is starting to sex shortly after i FIM on the branches where i FIMd.
hea they is ... 






















and heres a clone cut from the 2nd pic, cut and placed in water in 16 oz cup .. water changed 1once in 10 days


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 16, 2008)

very well done hoot hoot haray!!!

those mixes are pretty amazing looking its gonna be sweet to watch them hit full bud and harvest!!!


----------



## lacrossebh (Nov 17, 2008)

Mate fucking great work Fucking Hell!!!

I love to see yours grows!!!
Take care


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey weed it looks like in your pics you've got like a trashbag 
lining you pots so when you transplant you just pull out the bag
with plant? Am i right?


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 17, 2008)

nah, i think your talkn about the one i duct taped the whole container.
that 1 is 3 gallon so theres no need to transplant again


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 17, 2008)

" so theres no need to transplant again "

Seriously? They wont get rootbound? How tall before you flower?


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 17, 2008)

Earlytoker said:


> " so theres no need to transplant again "
> 
> Seriously? They wont get rootbound? How tall before you flower?


its a mother plant currently, so ill be taking clones from it.
3 gallon is good for 36" or so. 
i dont think it ever be over 2' with me cutting clones


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 18, 2008)

excellent grow read your whole journal developed several quest will get together and post thanx for the pics


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks wrangler!
i just took 8 cuttings from 2 of my confirmed females veggn and stuck the in my new bubble cloner. 
im only waiting on 1 other big plant to show sex 3/4 are female so far  ... 
makes up for my shitty ratio with the first batch


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 19, 2008)

alright heres some clone action 














and my wtf stick it in soil clone


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 20, 2008)

alright its been 16 days since i took 2 cuttings and stuck them in seperate small cups with cardboard covering the water.

4days ago i felt one of them had enough roots to go in soil so i put it in a pot and into my flowering room.
the other clone wasnt doin shit, so i cut it again.

today i just checked and the roots are starting to form 

im hoping for the same amount of roots on my bubble clones in half or slightly more than half the time as my experiment.

also was looking at the still 4 empty spots on the cloner ... and my blueberry and himalayan gold... and i think the 2 might meet sometime 2nite in clone form 
meaning in 2 months from now ... ill be smoking that shit


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the selection ya got goin  gonna be yummy. 
Those clones lookin pretty healthy too


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 20, 2008)

alright ..... heres my lady 











-
-
-
and i took 2 clones from blueberry and 2 from himalayan.. and 1 into soil from widow


----------



## skullsfb (Nov 20, 2008)

I just read through your whole journal. awesome grow. They look like they will be some tasty buds. 

Just a couple of quick questions. 

What is your soil mix? What nutes are you using? What is your watering/feeding cycle?


On another note I was listening to Zandor from The Grow Report. The podcast is on the dopefiend.co.uk network. but I got sidetracked he was saying in one of his grow segments that you can take plants from hydro to soil but not from soil to hydro. The roots just cannot adapt.


----------



## SayWord (Nov 20, 2008)

wheres your lights for your clones?


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 21, 2008)

420weedman said:


> alright ..... heres my lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking colas


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 21, 2008)

Mmmmm looks tasty! Your lady looks a lot like mine! +rep.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 21, 2008)

Plant's looking nice and bushy man... How much are you expecting?

Goodluck


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 21, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Mmmmm looks tasty! Your lady looks a lot like mine! +rep.


thanks for the rep , rep back ! 



greenleaftoker said:


> Plant's looking nice and bushy man... How much are you expecting?
> 
> thanks man, shes my pride and joy
> im gonna stick by my guns and say im expecting 3.
> ...


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 21, 2008)

skullsfb said:


> I just read through your whole journal. awesome grow. They look like they will be some tasty buds.
> 
> Just a couple of quick questions.
> 
> ...


thanks for coming by man !, 
soil : verm/pearl/peat mix .... mixed with MG
watering: veg room ... every other day about 20-30oz each
flower room : every 2-3 days 50-90 oz
fox farms 3 pk for nutes


----------



## skullsfb (Nov 21, 2008)

rep+

Thanks

This may sound like a noob question but what is MG.


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 21, 2008)

miracle grow


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 23, 2008)

heres an update 
my durban :--





--------
and soem veg room shots 


-
-


----------



## SayWord (Nov 23, 2008)

DOPE!! how many plants total?


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 23, 2008)

SayWord said:


> DOPE!! how many plants total?


Forreal, and that durban's gonna be yummy i bet


----------



## DaGanjaFarmaa (Nov 23, 2008)

How do you get them to grow so nicely vertical?


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

theres about 8 nice sized plants on the table ... 12 clones in the box
i cant wait to try that durban !!
growing verticle .. i duno i thought all grow this way .. placing the lights close above them?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 24, 2008)

That durban does look nice, good work!


----------



## huntington (Nov 24, 2008)

nice setup weedman. good luck with the plants are they flowering now or are they at the end of veg? where did you get your light and how much did it run you?


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> That durban does look nice, good work!


thanks bro



huntington said:


> nice setup weedman. good luck with the plants are they flowering now or are they at the end of veg? where did you get your light and how much did it run you?


 thanks !
if you go back in my journal a few pages youll see the flower side.
my veggin plants .. are mothers and will stay there till i feel they need to be replaced
i think its page 6-7... around there i took pics of my CFL hoods
2 hoods - 130w each.
theres about 10 25w 6500k cfls, and custom alum hood
i prolly spent about 60$ to make both of em
flower- 400w hps


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 24, 2008)

so almost a week on the new cloner .. no action yet but they still look the same as the day i put them in. just cut 2 durban clones and stuck em in soil.
cant wait till these clones are rooted !


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice grow. Nice journal, too. Good luck over the next month or so!


----------



## overdoze (Nov 30, 2008)

This was a professional planting never see it anywhere...
super dupa job man!!

overdoze


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 1, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> That durban does look nice, good work!


thanks ! 
heres what my girls are looking like today 
















cant wait till xmas


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks so much like my girls it's crazy. It is going to be an awesome Xmas and new years.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 2, 2008)

damn those look nice how much plants u got goin again?? 2?? and wat kind of lights u usin??


----------



## Earlytoker (Dec 2, 2008)

420weedman said:


> thanks !
> heres what my girls are looking like today
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin a man +rep..yummy lookin shit, what kinda soil was that again?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 2, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> Very nice grow. Nice journal, too. Good luck over the next month or so!


Cant wait, its truely gonna be a new year for me 



overdoze said:


> This was a professional planting never see it anywhere...
> super dupa job man!!
> 
> overdoze


lol thanks



bxke1414 said:


> Looks so much like my girls it's crazy. It is going to be an awesome Xmas and new years.


hell yes !



Budda_Luva said:


> damn those look nice how much plants u got goin again?? 2?? and wat kind of lights u usin??


i got a couple others in flower right now too ... but they arent far along yet
the harvest coming up will be my 1 big bush, and my 2 girls in 1 bucket



Earlytoker said:


> fuckin a man +rep..yummy lookin shit, what kinda soil was that again?


thanks man!, first time im being tempted to chop a piece off and smoke it cuz they really look like buds now !!
soil is a general potting mix of, vermiculite, pearlite, peat... mixed with some miracle grow mix


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 2, 2008)

oh and its 400w HPS for flower room


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 2, 2008)

420weedman said:


> Cant wait, its truely gonna be a new year for me
> 
> 
> i got a couple others in flower right now too ... but they arent far along yet
> ...


i thought u said this was ur first grow???

*EIDT* damn i wish i had a HPS


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 2, 2008)

God damn man those are some PURDY fuckin nuggets. your one lucky shit to have a xmas harvest. The first part of my shit aint gona be done til mid january/early feb. I fuckin wish ida started a month earlier man, but its cool cuz ill still pluck a couple popcorn nugglets for smokin on New years!! 

fuckin love seein shit like this man. Seein someone get hooked and addicted to growing, and constantly improve on his own work is just a thing of beauty man. You got a real deal op goin now man, and i got mad props for your ass, lol. everything is lookin good man, your clones are lookin awesome n healthy, your girls are lookin fuckin awesome, n that durban is lookin great too man. This is why i make multiple little orders from the Tude instead of one big one, so i keep getting them freebies, lol. So far i have 4 Durban fems, and i got two more on the way, lol. Maybe some time down the road ill do an all durban batch, but well see how yours turn out first man, i dont know how potent this particular strain of Durban is, or how she yields, so ill be trackin the everlovin shit outta yours 


But yeah man, thanks for droppin by n remindin me that you got changes goin on man, ive been kinda peabrained lately with all the shit goin on over here, especially with xmas goin on n all that bullshit involved, lol. Me n you are gonna finish up a crop about a month apart from each other, im curious to see how you fare as opposed to me, lol, not a competition or anything, but that plant you got thats budding right now looks ALOT like two or three of the plants i got man, n if mine look anything like that one does, ill be one proud fuckin daddy. 

My personal favorite of my grow is my Whiteberry., Shes small as hell compared to the rest of the plants, but shes sooooo fuckin fat man. her branches are as thick as my finger if not thicker, and her stem is fuckin HUGE. her leaves are dark green n leathery, and she has pistils exploding everywhere man. Fuckin beautiful. I dEFINITELY recommend getting some WB for your next grow man, should you choose to pick up some more Attitude strains. That, n Strawberry Blue. Thats the one strain that i wanna get, n each time i fuckin go to order her, i always forget cuz i end up ordering like 3 other things man. 

Sorry, lol, i go off sometimes into my own world n just start typin, u know how i am  . But yeah bro, your shit is lookin like its all comin together just how u wanted it to really. Dont u just love that shit? when you plan somethin out and it actually WORKS?!?! i fuckin love it, lol.

keep up the good work man. ill see if i can +rep u again. If not man, your still +repped in my book


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 2, 2008)

O, n lemme ask too, how tall is your biggest flowering baby?? i just wanna know what i can expect in comparison man. This is my first grow where im not LSTng my girls n just lettin them grow out as big as they can get, so even if theyre not the same strain, itll gimme an idea of what im gonna be able to expect, lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 2, 2008)

Yea Budda ... its still my first grow ... but ive already started my second and 3rd ! 
i want fresh buds to harvest every month now... screw 2 months

i have so much cloning material now its insane! but i have no place to put em at the moment.

ill have 3 of the first 7 i put in my bubble cloner ready to go into soil in a couple days so that will free up some room... actually i gotta take all of them out so i can drill more holes ... ill have room for 12 more 

i got 3 20" foot mothers that wont stop growing... their clones are the ones that are almost ready. i put 1 of my big moms into the flower room shes now 24" and i dont have room for her to be over 3 ft so i have tie her down or somethin


i got my himalayan gold blowing up shes about 2 feet now too
the blue berry is like 18" and my durban and widow are around 10" or so

k1ng,the big bush is 19", the 2 in 1 bucket are about 21" i think they are about done stretching.... those 2 in the bucket were only 4-5 inches when i put them into flower... they are now 4x the size and im now convinced that my little clones can go straight to the flowering room after having some decent roots in the veg room(2weeks from cutting).
ill prolly be harvesting that other big plant when you havesting yours  thanks for the props man!, i should be able to produce some durban bud in 2 months or so too... those durban and ww soil clones i took about a week ago are looking perfect ! oh yea and my 1 rockwool clone showed a root out the wool today  tomorrow ill take a pic of my first water clone that i put into flowering 2 or so weeks ago ...ill do a update on all of them actually


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Fuckin brilliant dude (bin talkin to Uk folk too much LOL). That puts mine n your plants pretty much neck n neck at the same height. When did your big bush stop her stretch up?? Its a beauty for sure man, i cant wait to see some end result action. do you have a flower finisher all picked out yet, or are you gonna just let her go with the regular nutrient regimen, n finish out the last two weeks with pure h2o? 

As far as your clones go man, of course your gonna be able to straight flower them bitches man, but i AM surprised at the growth that you got though....4-5 inches to fuckin 20 inches??? WOW, lol. Thats fuckin beautiful dude, i dont know how typical that is of course, cuz im not cloning my shit yet. It fuckin sucks, cuz im ready to take the next step here n go perpetual, but i dont have the room man, plus it would be a waste to start up perpetual and then just move. Anyways man, your gonna lollipop your crops right?? like mini SOG style?? i mean, your gonna have a decent amount of clones in flowering at all times, so you can pretty much afford to do nothing but Top harvesting from here on out. if your gonna get a yield every month, then your golden. the tops are the most juicy anyways  -- I cant wait to see how your first batch of clones turn out so we can get an idea of what your gonna yield every month man. an lb a month is fuckin perfect IMO. Ill probably just shoot for that much when i get goin n perpetual, n do my best not to go over that shit, lol. Im not super greedy when it comes to my grass. Just the thought of goin into my office/smoke room (in the new house-- im definitely makin one, lol), open up my safe, n bust out like fuckin 5 different jars of smoke to choose from for my wake n bake...it would be a perfect world for me more or less, lol.

Reguardless man, its awesome, mad props once again, n u need to snap off a shitload more pics (so do i) for us to check out man. I wanna see the full layout - like a panaramic view of your basement, just to see the layout, so i have one more grow setup to emulate, lol.

Rock on brudda


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 3, 2008)

alright man, just for you i went back through my album and have some comparison pics
the bush didnt really seem to stretch that much ... maybe it was the tie down of all the nodes.
but here are some pics from a month ago, the bush is on the left and the 2 girls are on the right(ignore the male in the white bucket)







and heres the overview of my room


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 3, 2008)

heres my first water clone, been in flower room for about 2 weeks
-





heres my second water clone, just moved into flower room today
-





top of bubble cloner ones on the left are 2 week old about.
in the red cup is WW
in the white is Durban
-
-





-
new soil clones i took today .. 2 of em are Himalayan gold
-
-






-


-






blueberry
-
-
-






durban
-
-
-










heres my widow k1ng 
-
-


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 3, 2008)

damn dude, thanks for the pics bro. that widow is fuckin beautiful, but then again, so are all your bitches man  mad props. 

Now, your bubblecloner, its just a DwC cloner right? or is it a REAL bubbleponics DIY tub? n if so, what do you gotta do differently to turn it from a DwC to a bubbler, just out of curiosity. i have like 5 fuckin tubs that i turned into a DwC tub, lol, that im not using right now, and im thinkin bout using the biggest one to turn into a cloner for sure, i just dont know which will be more effective, cuz it just feels like the 12" airstone im using in there aint enough bubbles to make an effective cloner. Do you use a ROUND air stone for yours or what? you got alotta bubbles in there bro and it looks nice.


Your WW is awesome lookin bro, i cant wait until i see mine start to dan out. i remember gettin frustrated with my other big plants when they were at this stage because they just werent fanin the fuck out,but they eventually started to do what i wanted them to, i just cant remember at what point they started to obey me. i need mines to fuckin do what i tell them to do before next week ends man. Its the point of no return, and i cant afford to keep them vegging any longer than that. i dont wanna end up havin to attach my HID to the fuckin shelf of my topcab cuz i have a fuckin top cola pokin out of the hole in the roof of my tent, lol. even though thatd be pretty fuckin funny for sure.

Thanks for givin me an idea of what to expect though, i mean the seedsman WW doesnt say dick about the seeds having any type of homogeneity, but the same strain is the same strain man, they should be rELATIVELY similar. Now, this is whats actually gonna be really interesting. in the cannabible, J.King goes on for a couple graphs about how two growers can grow the eXACT same pot, and have the end result be two cOMPLETELY different types of nugs. i wanna see your end product, Vs my end product. Cuz if yours ends up bein better than mine, im gonna have to change up the setup a lil bit, n tweak shit out, get different lights, ect.. before i attempt another grow in my new house. I got so many different plans n layouts drawn up for that shit it aint even funny man. ive changed my mind over n over again about how i wanna do things that i cant even count the amount of times ive done it anymore. 

So your not topping your WW right?? are you tying her down at all? n if so, how much? are you gonna go full on LsT assault on this one, or are you gonna let her get nice n tall n fuckin grow out a nice huge fuckin donkey dick cola?? lol. Im just askin cuz i think i might try and keep things kinda similar to what your doin with this plant, on my two plants, just to see how different two plants of the same strain can turn out. i mean, our nutes are different, and im using flower finishers n shit like that, but my nugs could turn out to be dogshit compared to yours cuz you got more space to grow in, lol - there are so many different factors, that i just wanna see how much of an impact they have on one plant. I love bein able to do this shit - sooooo cool to be able to compare grows for educational purposes 

Ill try n rep u again today, cuz i tried the other day and it wouldnt lemme fuckin do it, so maybe it will this time since i repped a couple people over the last 2 days. we shall see. 

\=\/=/ 

K1


----------



## yellowbr1dge (Dec 3, 2008)

looks good man!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, it is truely awesome now, i love the way my set up is working... and its soo much easier to be patient now that i got plenty of mothers to clone, clones rooting, and plants flowering .. all at the same time [email protected]#!
Way better than 2 months ago .. coming home and looking at a bunch of sprouts in plastic cups 
and ill say it again CFLS are rockin the Veg room, i really think my 250w CFL setup is better than my 400w MH

Now .. onto the cloner ... its just a 6 gallon container with 2 6" air stones... i still have yet to change the water after 2 weeks ... maybe tonite.. but there is no signs of mold or anything.

The Widow ... was topped !, i gotta look again ... but im pretty sure that bitch just grew a shoot straight up from where i topped it. im gonna clone the shit outa her !
im pretty sure im going to be lollipopn all of my clones .... including the WW
stay tuned !!

oh yea ... im getn scissor happy and im gonna cut a sample or 2 2nite ... and smoke em in a day or 2


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 4, 2008)

lol this sounds farmiliar @ the scissor happy remark, lol.

n it looks like you topped the widow, but i wasnt sure if i saw 2 branches or not, it just looks like you said, like one branch just shot the fuck up out from where you topped. either way it looks fuckin awesome man. 

N thanks for that @ the bubbler setup. I got so many airpumps n airstones man, i could throw them all into one big tub n fuckin superclone, lol. Thatd be too much oxygenated water though i think for the plants. You think there is such a thing as too much oxygen???

--N before i forget bro, lollipoppin those clones would be the best idea, IF you plant on packin your flower room with shitloads of clones. Just a few of them lollipopped will probably cut your yield expectancy down by alot, but if you put twice as many lollipopped clones in there as you planned to, then youll probably get to where you wanna be. Either way, lol, what the fuck am i doin givin YOU advice man, you look like you got shit locked down pretty sweet, lol. I should be lookin to U for some tips in the near future when im ready to expand, thats for damn sure, lol. You would never in a million years think that this is your 1st time around the block man. Very proffessional setup.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 4, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> lol this sounds farmiliar @ the scissor happy remark, lol.
> 
> n it looks like you topped the widow, but i wasnt sure if i saw 2 branches or not, it just looks like you said, like one branch just shot the fuck up out from where you topped. either way it looks fuckin awesome man.
> 
> ...


the more o2 the better ... put em all in there .. it cant hurt
this huge bush takes up alot of room for me, and i think my setup would yeild more by lollipoping... much more even light distribution and in the right spots (the top for huge cola action!)
i gotta play around with how many 2 gallon pots i can fit in there.... 
ill prolly be harvesting around 5 plants a month.. so that means ill be adding 5 clones every month... just have to decide which strains ... let the fun begin


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

took 1 water clone from durban and WW last nite ... soon ill be takin more


----------



## SayWord (Dec 6, 2008)

dude please tell me how to clone. i use a rooting liquid and put the stems in black spongey things in a dome under a t5 thing. i dont put water in the dome at all except foliar spraying. they all seem to die. to the point i just wanna give up on them. is this because the clones im taking are too small? i do take really small branches usually. is there a better way to clone that they wont all look like death? if u could tell me something that works id be your homie for life yo. word im just high as fuck its like 2 am sorry but fucking teach me !!!! anyone and everyonge someone i need to learn


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 10, 2008)

Just had time to look over your whole thread , awesome! And thanks alot for all your help so far. The funny part of all this is i grew for quite a few years about 15 years ago . I am now so burnt that all this is like new to me.


Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 10, 2008)

sayword said:


> dude please tell me how to clone. I use a rooting liquid and put the stems in black spongey things in a dome under a t5 thing. I dont put water in the dome at all except foliar spraying. They all seem to die. To the point i just wanna give up on them. Is this because the clones im taking are too small? I do take really small branches usually. Is there a better way to clone that they wont all look like death? If u could tell me something that works id be your homie for life yo. Word im just high as fuck its like 2 am sorry but fucking teach me !!!! Anyone and everyonge someone i need to learn


you know the black spongy thing goes into water to wet the base of the clone right?? You can just cut some clones and put them into a solo cup and tada keep changing the water every two days and thats it in about a week they are ready for dirt!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 10, 2008)

sayword said:


> dude please tell me how to clone. I use a rooting liquid and put the stems in black spongey things in a dome under a t5 thing. I dont put water in the dome at all except foliar spraying. They all seem to die. To the point i just wanna give up on them. Is this because the clones im taking are too small? I do take really small branches usually. Is there a better way to clone that they wont all look like death? If u could tell me something that works id be your homie for life yo. Word im just high as fuck its like 2 am sorry but fucking teach me !!!! Anyone and everyonge someone i need to learn


take a closer look at weedmans clone pic on page 19 of this thread that should explain it!


Winkdogg


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Just had time to look over your whole thread , awesome! And thanks alot for all your help so far. The funny part of all this is i grew for quite a few years about 15 years ago . I am now so burnt that all this is like new to me.
> 
> 
> Winkdogg


thanks man, no prob. glad you looked everything over 
you grow outside back then ?
---------------------

i think im gonna round up my ladies in veg and take a group photo a little later 2 nite


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 10, 2008)

420weedman said:


> thanks man, no prob. Glad you looked everything over
> you grow outside back then ?
> ---------------------
> 
> i think im gonna round up my ladies in veg and take a group photo a little later 2 nite


yup i did winter starts under 4 foot flouros then outdoor transplant on a plot of government land!! I would prob still be doing it but there is a road were i used to grow skunk#1. Haha. I just transplanted into the new mix tomorrow i will be doublng lights. It seems the three e-conolight 150 s i ordered to a friends house are already being used (i owed him money)i will have to order more im thinkin 4.

Winkdogg


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> yup i did winter starts under 4 foot flouros then outdoor transplant on a plot of government land!! I would prob still be doing it but there is a road were i used to grow skunk#1. Haha. I just transplanted into the new mix tomorrow i will be doublng lights. It seems the three e-conolight 150 s i ordered to a friends house are already being used (i owed him money)i will have to order more im thinkin 4.
> 
> Winkdogg


 
lol, well if you get 4 ... i seriously think you should spread them out
maybe 2 per hood and then you can adjust the height of the hoods seperatley for different height plants ..


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

ALRIGHT HERE IT IS THE FUCKING UPDATE [email protected]#@#[email protected]
ITS HERE !

i shall start with the flowering room
these are my 2nd-3rd cycle flowering plants
.....
big bitch ,i gotta tie down soon ... shes already taller then eveything in there and i know shes gonna get taller
..







.........
the infamous !!! CLONE COLA !!!! aka "fuck i broke a branch off !"
..






....
Here is my 3rd cycle plants that were recently added after big bitch ...and pepper plants in back
..






.......
.
.
.
.
.
THIS is VEG, see how we veg ... ok im stoned
..
ORDER is from top to bottom, left to right....BB, HG.......WW,DP
.........





.....
And here is the DRO bag seed older MOMMAS !
..
.


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 10, 2008)

nice pics. how much headroom do you have left?


----------



## SayWord (Dec 10, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> you know the black spongy thing goes into water to wet the base of the clone right?? You can just cut some clones and put them into a solo cup and tada keep changing the water every two days and thats it in about a week they are ready for dirt!


thanks for the tips man. just put a couple clones in a cup with tinfoil. fem clones so im done practicing with males. lol. thanks for all the help


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> nice pics. how much headroom do you have left?


she can get 7 inches taller ... so i think i should be ok if i can tie down and get like 4 inches off ... 
my plants can get just under 3ft high and they shouldnt get too hot..
from now on im shooting for 2ft .. that size will be perfect...mmm big cola clones.

eventually if i want i can lower the table down and get some more height, but i dont feel like cuting that shit up rite now.

also !
forgot the pic of my first toke of my own bud !!!





dried it out for 4 days ... smoke wasnt too bad, got me pretty fuckn nice.. and its a month early


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 11, 2008)

cant wait till harvest !, hopefully around xmas day


----------



## boneyshapeye (Dec 12, 2008)

that would be an amazing xmas day present for your self mine should be done by eairly march ;( lol


----------



## SayWord (Dec 12, 2008)

dried it out for 4 days ... smoke wasnt too bad, got me pretty fuckn nice.. and its a month early[/quote]

u mean u cut ur branch off at like 4 weeks flowering and dried it? or what u talkin about maing?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 12, 2008)

yea man .. maybe like 5-6 weeks in.. just cut a little nug off the bottom not a branch.
couldnt resist ... ive been waiting over 2 months now ... and i needed to sample my first nug


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 12, 2008)

boneyshapeye said:


> that would be an amazing xmas day present for your self mine should be done by eairly march ;( lol


hang in there man !, i know its tuff ... i was you 2 months ago
also i WILL be cutting off a branch next friday....ill take some good pics when its dry, the pic above is blurry .
it will be dry for a nice xmas toke'n !


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice little perp grow weedman....if you liked my post in that other thread then check out the links in my sig.....major updates coming this weekend....

-OitW


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 13, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Nice little perp grow weedman....if you liked my post in that other thread then check out the links in my sig.....major updates coming this weekend....
> 
> -OitW


thanks man !, ill be checkn it out.
i just figured out tat today is day 49 since the switch to 12/12
exactly 7 weeks !
the one big plant has some hairs that are starting to turn orange ... im flushing both of them now ... water only till harvest


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 13, 2008)

420weedman said:


> lol, well if you get 4 ... I seriously think you should spread them out
> maybe 2 per hood and then you can adjust the height of the hoods seperatley for different height plants ..


the temps are so low in my room i think i will do the 4 150s in 4 small hoods no tubes! I added 8more bulbs and the girls are lovin it!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 14, 2008)

yea , that sounds good winkdog... cfls are good for that 

Here is the update on my flower room ...
i got my big bush that will be ready within the next couple weeks..
im thinkin 2zs maybe a little less on her

..
.














and heres my 2 sharing the 5 gal ... they look fucking awesome !!! 







heres my other girls ..









here is the new big bush !


----------



## SayWord (Dec 14, 2008)

wow gorgeous. really only 2 zips off that one plant?


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 15, 2008)

nice grow weed man

whats the max grow yeild can we get with a 400w?

my first harvest pulled in 126gs


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

SayWord said:


> wow gorgeous. really only 2 zips off that one plant?


i wont know for sure till 2 weeks from now ... but thats what im thinkin ... 3zs was a pipe dream



2smoke4bud7 said:


> nice grow weed man
> 
> whats the max grow yeild can we get with a 400w?
> 
> my first harvest pulled in 126gs


thanks man !, i believe the max yield can be quite high... 3-400gs
but your set up would have to be near perfect ... ie .. great yielding strain, and manacuring your plants so you can fit the most in your room.
i will be lollipopn to get my yeild up.
since im doing a perp grow ill never have the highest yeild, obvisouly because im not harvesting all my plants at the same time.

however if i take my first 4-5 plant lollipop yield and multiply by 4 ... that would tell me how much i should get if i tried.


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 15, 2008)

i'm new at this. what exactly is lollipopping?


----------



## dsn (Dec 15, 2008)

Great job! Those Green females look gorgeous. 
I`m subscribing on this one. 

You will have a great x-mas pressent!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 15, 2008)

lollipopping is when you take all the bottom growth off of the branches so the tops can be concentrated on, making them flower fatter and quicker, but at the same time remember that your sacrificing all lower popcorn buds by doing this, so make sure you got a good amount of plants growing like weedman does if your gonna try this method. This is how you do sea of green (SOG) grows, you just flower clones right after root, and lollipop them so its just a big ass sea of tops. 


Weed man, you need to reload those pics dude, theyre not showin up. But from the couple pics that did show, man your shit is fuckin bangin. 3 z's on the bush is pushin it, youll probably get a couple nice ones from her though. The two plant pot is awesome lookin man, seriously AWESOME. the nugs are fat as hell, and really in two weeks youll be smokin some great lookin shit man. Make sure you bust out that smoke report  - i bet your dying to take a sample too huh, lol.

Im postin pics up in a minute here btw - just a couple shots of the girls all together in the tent -- ill do a full update tomorrow though for sure. 

nice work man, lemme see if i can +rep u again

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 15, 2008)

damn dude, your plants are lookin HEFTY man, lol. I would say you got a couple FAT fuckin ounces off your one Original bush dude. Shes beautiful too by the way. I hope my shit gets them nice tones to them. Almost all my plants are berries or purps, except for the Soul. o, n the wW too, but the other 4 are berries and a purp. Im catchin up to ya Weedman  Slowly but surely im catchin up man, im like 3-4 weeks behind ya, n it sucks cuz your plants are makin my mouth water, lol, but im comin man 


Heres some pron to wet your whistle real quick man -- im at the end of my third week tomorrow. Hopefully ill see a nice big growth spurt within the next couple days, cuz i think even though im catchin up, i think my plants might be a little behind for the beginning of week 4 of flower.
you be the judge man - where were you at when you started week 4??


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks K1ng, you went from a couple plants in the top of your closet to mad plants in tents.... im very impressed with your grow !
--
alright so ive been adding plants to my flower room for the past month now .. not on any time schedule.
so starting next week ill be keeping track .. and adding my 2 blueberry and 2 himalayan gold... my 1 durban and widow are in there already ... along with a bunch of my experimental bubble clones.
im gonna round them all up 1 nite, take them out the flowering room for some pictures.... they are all in different stages of budding ... i love it [email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 17, 2008)

alright here they Are .. and a little bud porn !
theres some 2 months 1 month 2 weeks and 1 week in the group photo


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 17, 2008)

wow man i have just spent the last hour reading through you journal and takin notes! Gorgeous!!

i am new...how do help increase someones rep?


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

OK, I'm subscribed.....


----------



## dsn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, weedman, plants in new pictures look great! Keep the good work going.  

How did You made Your plant so bushy? You used topping method? 
I want to make something similar with my Big buds, but i`m confused with all the methods I have found.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 18, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> wow man i have just spent the last hour reading through you journal and takin notes! Gorgeous!!
> 
> i am new...how do help increase someones rep?


Glad it helped you out some!, i started this grow not knowing too much !
rep is the scale icon top right of each post



caddyluck said:


> OK, I'm subscribed.....


Welcome to my grow ! 



dsn said:


> Hey, weedman, plants in new pictures look great! Keep the good work going.
> 
> How did You made Your plant so bushy? You used topping method?
> I want to make something similar with my Big buds, but i`m confused with all the methods I have found.


thanks man !, the one big bush was fimmed once at about 7-8 inches tall ... and i tied all the branches down somewhat to make her even.

currently i have 3 big plants of unknown genetics in my mother room along with my 4 premo strains.
the unknowns are almost 2 months old now and growing like wild ... i will be doing some bonsai on them and putting them into flower 1 by 1 till they are all gone.... and then i may start up another to go with my ww.dp.bb.and hg 

thanks for all the support guys it keeps me going!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 18, 2008)

Everything looks great weedman ! I think i spotted a male in mine but i will wait a fewdays to be sure . I just hope m girls look a good as yours!

Winkdogg

PIC OF MY POSSIBLE MALE WHAT DO YOU THINK?? TOO EARLY?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just fimmed my plants WM. I am getting great foilage growth but they are so short for being almost a month old! They are only 7-8" tall and almost that wide! Bag seed but indica dominent strain for sure!

You think that will encourage some vertical growth? I am using four 20 ott lites. I don't really know much about them except they could be a lot better. 20/4 light/dark cycle. I know I need better lights and am saving up. But I figure its a great learning experience. 

Anyway I don't want to cloge up your journal too much with my far less superior system but if ya feel like given some advice I would be grateful. People have been awesome on this site so far with such great advice! Good growing!!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 18, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> Everything looks great weedman ! I think i spotted a male in mine but i will wait a fewdays to be sure . I just hope m girls look a good as yours!
> 
> Winkdogg
> 
> PIC OF MY POSSIBLE MALE WHAT DO YOU THINK?? TOO EARLY?


thanks man, it looks like you know what your doin too 
sorry bout ur male 



bigjesse1922 said:


> I just fimmed my plants WM. I am getting great foilage growth but they are so short for being almost a month old! They are only 7-8" tall and almost that wide! Bag seed but indica dominent strain for sure!
> 
> You think that will encourage some vertical growth? I am using four 20 ott lites. I don't really know much about them except they could be a lot better. 20/4 light/dark cycle. I know I need better lights and am saving up. But I figure its a great learning experience.
> 
> Anyway I don't want to cloge up your journal too much with my far less superior system but if ya feel like given some advice I would be grateful. People have been awesome on this site so far with such great advice! Good growing!!


i fimmed mine so they would be short, so dont do it if you want them to be tall quicker. they will get taller but you slowed them down for at least a week. you need to make sure you got daylight(6500k) cfls i have 1.4 25w CFLs per plant. and they are awesome for VEG


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks WM! Well I guess I will just wait a week and see if they get taller. I will look up the specturm of the ott lights and get back to you. I don't want to piss you off asking questions in your thread though! Some guy just told me to get my own for asking. I have my own thread in the newbie section but no pics yet. Anyway let me know decorum here at RIU seems quite individually followed/agreed upon so I want to show proper respect! 

Your plants look awesome by the way man! Went and got some HD buckts today for transplanting! Good advice!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well anyway here's the link! I will try not to clog up your glorious grow journal with mine. Care to take a look though? Just put up my first pics today!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/141562-first-timer-anyone-have-feedback.html


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 20, 2008)

i stopped by your journal jesse , looks good !
-
--
-
now for todays veg room update... hope you all like !

here is blueberry 
-





-
-
-
-
Himalayan gold
-





-
-
-
-
durban posion
-










-
-
-
-
white widow !
-










-
-
-
-
Cloner ... and some clones on top ... i just put a 42w warm cfl above it..
-





-
-
-
-
veg room group photo !
-





-
-
-
heres my veg room all back in and trimmed 
-





-
--
-
my veg room is a little crowded under the main hoods ...
the 3 old mothers have been geting trimmed/toped/fimed constantly now..
as soon as i harvest my first 2 ill be puting one of these mothers in for flowering


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 20, 2008)

dude your plants are gorgeous! even grown durban before? i know little about the strain but the name sounds way cool...

cant wait to see the buds! thanks for stoppin by my page mine, honored! rep+


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 20, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 20, 2008)

man i wanna see how that himalayan gold turns out. You got skills man. Those plants are veggin out to be some serious fuckin ladies, n ive said it before n ill say it again, you got the god damn coveted green thumb. Many people want it, not many people really have it. N my friend, YOU have that shit, lol. Keep up the dank work man. The widow is the sickest lookin vegged plant you got goin right now man, its so full n lush, cant wait to see how she turns out -- shell probably be more of a beast than your flowering widows are right now man. she looks like a serious contender. The Durban and the Himalayan are gonna be the plants to watch though. I have a strain of Durban that i wanna grow out, so ill be keepin my eye on this one to see what to expect. But the himalayan - thats just straight up gonna be fun  

Cant wait to see all of them in 4-5 weeks man. beautiful.

 

-K1.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, n those Scoop Away buckets look like they work perfect man -- do you buy kitty litter in bulk, or is there a place where you can just get the buckets, lol??


----------



## SayWord (Dec 21, 2008)

grocery stores' bakery section will give you buckets. theyre all i use now. dont buy pots anymore


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 22, 2008)

damn man i rember the family photos from bak than damn its been a min since i checked in here there lookin good man wheres ur harvest at??


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 22, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> dude your plants are gorgeous! even grown durban before? i know little about the strain but the name sounds way cool...
> 
> 
> cant wait to see the buds! thanks for stoppin by my page mine, honored! rep+


 thanks !, i have yet to finish flowering my first couple plants !, so yea my first durban 



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> man i wanna see how that himalayan gold turns out. You got skills man. Those plants are veggin out to be some serious fuckin ladies, n ive said it before n ill say it again, you got the god damn coveted green thumb. Many people want it, not many people really have it. N my friend, YOU have that shit, lol. Keep up the dank work man. The widow is the sickest lookin vegged plant you got goin right now man, its so full n lush, cant wait to see how she turns out -- shell probably be more of a beast than your flowering widows are right now man. she looks like a serious contender. The Durban and the Himalayan are gonna be the plants to watch though. I have a strain of Durban that i wanna grow out, so ill be keepin my eye on this one to see what to expect. But the himalayan - thats just straight up gonna be fun
> 
> Cant wait to see all of them in 4-5 weeks man. beautiful.
> 
> ...


lol man thanks, ever sinced i burned a few seedlings its been pretty smoothe sailing ! .... you trin to make me blush ?



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Oh yeah, n those Scoop Away buckets look like they work perfect man -- do you buy kitty litter in bulk, or is there a place where you can just get the buckets, lol??


i got 3 cats... square shape is the most efficent planter... i drill like 20-30 small holes in the bottom and about 20-30 on the sides toward the bottom as well... they have atleast 5 gallons of soil ... i think this helps as i can water them every other day never completly saturating the soil and the roots get plenty of air while retaining moisture.


Budda_Luva said:


> damn man i rember the family photos from bak than damn its been a min since i checked in here there lookin good man wheres ur harvest at??


yea man .. where the funk you been ? i only cut a single bud off my bush so far ... shes not quite ready ! im really hoping i start seeing some amber trichs by the end of this week ! ... i may take some pics 2nite


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 22, 2008)

ok so i went ahead and took some pics of flowering room ... 

now these are both bag seed... ones leaves are turning purple... and the others yellowing... and both VERY frosty 






now im not sure how long shes gonna take to finish, and i think i should remove more of her burnt leaves... i think i started flushing early too .. 
also the red circle is where i cut a nug off, and now that spot has grown quite a bit... nothing is yellow at all there ..


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 22, 2008)

Holy crap !!!!!


Looks great to me 

winkdogg


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 22, 2008)

nice, looks good for bagseed. but then again, you never know!


----------



## dsn (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking at those pictures makes me already stoned.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 22, 2008)

420 i have two cats myself and have lots of the exact same buckets! score!

hope you dont mind man but you seem like the soil growing pro so as i progress i am gonna beg your ear (eyes?) off for info!

my first plant to show sex is makin me pray to venus! 

how many watts hps are you flowering under again, total? sorry to ask a question i know is in the journal but i usually dont right? and its a huge faq to read again now that i forgot that detail...lol i think of it as a faq.....take care

grow big!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 22, 2008)

how many times did you fim? top? 

i want a ton of nice tops like you! quick words of wisdom?

merry xmas btw! may your chirstmas be marry, and your buds be tight!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 23, 2008)

god damn man how much longer u got there lookin fukkin beautiful


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Dec 24, 2008)

extremely nice bro, i added some new pics to my journal check it out 

btw i wanna sample some of that nasty on christmas ya i wish


----------



## Nunyobizness (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask how long you had your clones under the humidity dome? I recently cloned some dwarfs. And Thanks for the journal. This is my first grow, and your journal has been a big help. Much rep!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wheres the updates weedman?? Just kidding i know everyone is busy around the holidays!

Winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 28, 2008)

420weedman said:


> ok so i went ahead and took some pics of flowering room ...
> 
> Now these are both bag seed... Ones leaves are turning purple... And the others yellowing... And both very frosty
> 
> ...


i guess the flower draws in more nutes than the leaves can handle?? So when you cut the nug off the plant stopped sending tons of nutes to that area letting it stay green?

My $.02


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 28, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> how many times did you fim? top?
> 
> 
> i want a ton of nice tops like you! quick words of wisdom?
> ...


just fimed once on the big bush , thanks !



Budda_Luva said:


> god damn man how much longer u got there lookin fukkin beautiful


thanks man ! harvest is gonna be jan 5-9th



weedsofdestiny said:


> extremely nice bro, i added some new pics to my journal check it out
> 
> btw i wanna sample some of that nasty on christmas ya i wish


thanks ill check it 



Nunyobizness said:


> Do you mind if I ask how long you had your clones under the humidity dome? I recently cloned some dwarfs. And Thanks for the journal. This is my first grow, and your journal has been a big help. Much rep!


hardly at all , dont even use it now



winkdogg420 said:


> Wheres the updates weedman?? Just kidding i know everyone is busy around the holidays!
> 
> Winkdogg


yea man, here it is !ill take some pics in a few days.
ive transplanted 3 dro plants into one bucket
put my durban,ww, and bb into ther own bucket.
and 2 HG to share a bucket in the flowering room.
still have a ww,dp,bb clone in veg ready to go.. and a couple more showing roots in my cloner... 
cloner works kinda slow... but doesnt really matter because im not planting that many each rotation.
in a next week sometime ill have my 3 plants harvested and more room to add the next gen of plants into my flowering room 

ALso! i smoked some of the sample from the big bush (cut week ago) and some of the frosty (cut 3 days ago) and both were some good shit! so they will be even better when i harvest next week


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 29, 2008)

alright heres an update on the flowering room !
my girls that i should be chopin around the 6th
.





the new bush
.





the first clones
.





.
.
second round clones, 3 are in 1 2gal bucket ... experiment
and keeping one in 16oz cup (one on right) other 2 will be repotted soon
.






and my good strain clones !
blueberry
.





durban
.





himalayan golds
.





white widow 
.






also ive added another dro mother bush ... not pictured, now i got 2 more of them to get rid of


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Man, your shit is just gettin plain ignorant, lol. Theres just no other way to explain it bro. I cant wait to see what those fuckin monster nugs are gonna look like roughly manied and hangin upside down. Seriously man, thats when their true beauty begins to come out. But with that said, your shit is looking straight up amazing. Frosty as hell, and just plain ignorantly huge. theres no other word to describe it in my vocabulary, lol. mad props as always man, and my eyes are peeled as usual. N Those are widows in the pics where you labeled The First Clones, no?? they have about the same height as my Widows do, but yours have frost on them, lol. I cant wait for mine to turn into bud machines man. Its just an amazing process watching them develop isnt it?? fuckin love this shit man. Glad to have a fellow n00b coming along and developing as a grower at the same rate as me, if not even farther advanced than me man. Its a pleasure growin with you (in a manner of speaking, lol) bro.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 30, 2008)

hell yea man, i cant fucking wait to chop !... these last few days are truely the hardest .. but yet the most rewarding !
i only have the 1 widow clone in flowering that i labeled.... it is possible that some of the others could be .... all i know is they were seed from some good DRO.
cant wait to see these bitches the end of jan !!!!!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 30, 2008)

Everything is lookin sweet i cant wait to see the nuggets dry! Keep on rockin. I know its prob in here somewhere but what nutes you using through flower / vegg??


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 2, 2009)

man im actually just like two weeks behind you dude!! i thought i was around 3 maybe 4 weeks left in my grow, but i checked out all of the trichs on my ladies this mornin, and all of them are 75% milky, 25% clear. I got about 2 weeks left man. In the last two weeks of your grow, did your girls pack on alotta weight to them?? im askin cuz all of my girls except for BC#2 could stand to fatten up a little before i wanna chop them, but i also dont wana let the cbd levels get too high before i chop. I DO however wanna let them get to a decent level, because of CBN's medicinal values, meaning im gonna let the trichs probably go about 75% amber before i do the deed, but another reason i wanna do that is because i wanna give them as much time as possible to pack on as much weight as they can, since they dont have as much time as i thought they did. Look at this shit, lol, im so excited im fuckin babblin n repeating myself 

But the question like i said bro - How much bulk would you say that your girls packed on in the last two weeks of growth? theyre absolutely beautiful, and ill be one jealous fothermucker if i cant get my bitches to start pumpin some serious iron n bulk up before i cut -- i gotta be SOME typa competition to ya, u green thumbed bastard, lol 

-- anyways, i wanned to post this up in here, to give you an idea roughly on where im at. The pic is rough as hell, i cant figure out how to take a completely clear well lit shot of my trichs, but from this pic you can get the general idea i guess. All of the trichs ive looked at of all my ladies are lookin almost EXACTLY the same, with the exception of my NS and Twilight plants, which are pretty much 100% milky trichs right now. This is Whiteberry im about to show ya:







--like i said, i know its a little blurry, but its obvious the difference between the clear and cloudy trichs. Do you know about how long it took for your trichs to change from cloudy to amber? like do you think that i even have two weeks?? Sorry if im hijackin your thread, cuz im gona post this up in mine too, but i wanned to snag your opinion cuz our two grows are so close apart from each other. Thanks man 

-K1


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 3, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Everything is lookin sweet i cant wait to see the nuggets dry! Keep on rockin. I know its prob in here somewhere but what nutes you using through flower / vegg??


fox farms 3 pack 



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> man im actually just like two weeks behind you dude!! i thought i was around 3 maybe 4 weeks left in my grow, but i checked out all of the trichs on my ladies this mornin, and all of them are 75% milky, 25% clear. I got about 2 weeks left man. In the last two weeks of your grow, did your girls pack on alotta weight to them?? im askin cuz all of my girls except for BC#2 could stand to fatten up a little before i wanna chop them, but i also dont wana let the cbd levels get too high before i chop. I DO however wanna let them get to a decent level, because of CBN's medicinal values, meaning im gonna let the trichs probably go about 75% amber before i do the deed, but another reason i wanna do that is because i wanna give them as much time as possible to pack on as much weight as they can, since they dont have as much time as i thought they did. Look at this shit, lol, im so excited im fuckin babblin n repeating myself
> 
> But the question like i said bro - How much bulk would you say that your girls packed on in the last two weeks of growth? theyre absolutely beautiful, and ill be one jealous fothermucker if i cant get my bitches to start pumpin some serious iron n bulk up before i cut -- i gotta be SOME typa competition to ya, u green thumbed bastard, lol
> 
> ...


nice man ... shes been slowly bulking up some over the past 2 weeks
all the trichs look cloudy/slightly amber ... i gotta take a close look 2night
seems like its taking this plant a long time to change ... im gonna look at my other girls and let you know man !
fucking new years nite.... i was down stairs pulled my veg room out to re-arrange and i put one plant back in ... and i hear something upstairs like my gf spilled water .... then 20 seconds later water is pouring down my kitchen wall into my basment
fucking 2nd floor bathroom froze solid.... price you pay when you try to save money on heat i guess
so ripped down parts of the ceiling yesterday and did my first copper pipe sodering.... came out good ! i like being able to do this shit my self... but theres a completly different fitting with a slow drop of water coming out of it hopefully i can just heat it up and melt some soder into it and it will be good 

so ill take some pics 2nite


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 3, 2009)

ok, i just checked my trichs and id say they are about 20% amber ! 





















.
dont forget about clone cola ... some of her leaves have clear dots on them and she really smells strong


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 3, 2009)

looking fat man! How many watts you flowering under? Hps right?


----------



## seejay (Jan 3, 2009)

Great Grow Dude! Very Inspiring!!!

Just took me an hour to browse through your 26 page journal!!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 4, 2009)

seejay said:


> Great Grow Dude! Very Inspiring!!!
> 
> Just took me an hour to browse through your 26 page journal!!


thanks man !
heres some bud porn !


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

just another little update ... 











white widow





durban


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 7, 2009)

alright .... i know i said i was gonna harvest yesterday ... but i didnt, maybe next week ill cut down whats left of the bush.
i cut another branch off her monday, and will again next monday unless i feel shes ready .. then the hole plant comes down ... either way the other 2 pretties will not be touched until they are DONE.


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 8, 2009)

your plants have always inspired me. I remember the first time i saw your "perfect plant" and thought holy shit - i didn't know that was possible. at every stage it seems you have been mentored by a weed baron or researched the hell out of each step. imagine if all 13 were female. the 10 male tragedy couldn't have happened to a less deserving gardener. still wincing i bet. anyway enough gushing - you chicks are looking great. Are you waiting to chop for any particular reason? they seem ready. are you looking for a more body / less heady buzz? just curious cuz my chop time is coming and your patience is monk-like.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 8, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> your plants have always inspired me. I remember the first time i saw your "perfect plant" and thought holy shit - i didn't know that was possible. at every stage it seems you have been mentored by a weed baron or researched the hell out of each step. imagine if all 13 were female. the 10 male tragedy couldn't have happened to a less deserving gardener. still wincing i bet. anyway enough gushing - you chicks are looking great. Are you waiting to chop for any particular reason? they seem ready. are you looking for a more body / less heady buzz? just curious cuz my chop time is coming and your patience is monk-like.


thanks for the support man 
the guy who got me into growing didnt think all this was possible with a 400 cuz he has one and has never been able to grow like this.
when i showed him that same pic ... i told him i was expecting around 3zs off her... and he was like "no way"... i showed him the updated pic today and he was shocked i have already pulled just under a z(dry) off of her and shes still got plenty more !
.
ive been patient on chopn them down... but i've been removing limbs from the big bush cuz i need to smoke  and she does give a nice high now. total head high... but id like some body in it too ... ive been searching my trichs for signs of amber ... and its gotta be around 10% .. id like to see that number closer too 35-40% before i chop.
it is day 75 in 2 days i will have completed 11weeks .... week 12 is the magic number for sativas.
so im gonna take another bud off her monday ... then see how she looks at the end of the week... my other 2 are the same with little amber trichs ... its hard to restrain my self but ive come this far so why not wait a little longer ?

getting 10 males turned out not to be too bad as its allowed me to add my new strains and my first clones to my flower room bi-weekly to shape up for a harvest every 3 weeks or so


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Jan 8, 2009)

very nice weedman!! im trying to start with the whole juggling different strains and its fun 
takes up some time of my day because each strains on a diff sched and what not.

i want some cutting off that durban man!!!
ive pickd up some durban poison full melt and sweet smoke and extreme high


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks 2smoke... its very fun 


alright .. heres a update on my flower room !
still have not harvested ... but took another sample from the bush .. 
.
.
heres my 2 girls 





blueberry
.






cup clones
.





durban
.





.


white widow
.






.
himalayan gold 
.





bud pron
.










.
new bush coming along 
.


----------



## jordisgarden (Jan 11, 2009)

absolutly awsome man. i was trying to figure out how to cap off my cellars corner to have a coompletely stealth spot and you just showed me....big time respect man on the grow, thats awsome. for a first grow im absolutly blown away....my ADD keeps me from doing shit like that.


----------



## jawman2000 (Jan 12, 2009)

omg this is just omg 
wow im in love man 420 you know your shit 
i give you mad props i hope my ladys turn out half as good as yours wow 

i got 3 super silver haze and 2 white widow 
there about a week along 
any tips man would be great 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/147604-my-first-grow-micro.html


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Jan 12, 2009)

hey 420 i just cloned some bag seeds still gender unknown and was gona flower them in 12oz. dixie cups like you have
and expected yeild amt? per cup just curious lol

didnt want to flower the 5 mothers to the bag seed so just figure clone em and flower then toss the males


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

rickythepitbull said:


> absolutly awsome man. i was trying to figure out how to cap off my cellars corner to have a coompletely stealth spot and you just showed me....big time respect man on the grow, thats awsome. for a first grow im absolutly blown away....my ADD keeps me from doing shit like that.


thanks man ! i think i got the basic setup of it done workin on it nights for a week ... then i made little changes n shit ... but once totally done its fuckin awesome



jawman2000 said:


> omg this is just omg
> wow im in love man 420 you know your shit
> i give you mad props i hope my ladys turn out half as good as yours wow
> 
> ...


thanks man, i stopped by.. good luck !


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

2smoke4bud7 said:


> hey 420 i just cloned some bag seeds still gender unknown and was gona flower them in 12oz. dixie cups like you have
> and expected yeild amt? per cup just curious lol
> 
> didnt want to flower the 5 mothers to the bag seed so just figure clone em and flower then toss the males


its gonna depend on the strain but im expecting around 8 grams from each...im curious to see how they end up


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 12, 2009)

you harvest yet 420?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> you harvest yet 420?


no, still hangn in there ! ill prolly cave next week sometime !

edit !

i just took a couple hits of that bud ive had hanging since last nite .... and altho its still wet it burned semi OK
either way .. that shit got me nicer than the bud i cut last week  
ill wait till thurs and smoke some more .. and think about it .. and look at trichs ... smoke some more ... think about it. maybe ill set a date
its just hard ... planted this bitch end of september ... just dont want to cut early !


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jan 12, 2009)

impressive 420


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

FullMetalJacket said:


> impressive 420


thanks man, thats a fucking awesome movie 

forgot to post my new sample pic !


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 12, 2009)

+reps to everyone who stopped by recently !


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 12, 2009)

right now some of my white and pink hair is strting to brown-up a bit  i guess its part of the deal but they are not as pretty as they were.



420weedman said:


> thanks man, thats a fucking awesome movie
> 
> forgot to post my new sample pic !


----------



## BPeezy (Jan 12, 2009)

Just finished your whole journal and it has inspired me to make some changes to my own shit...the setup you got going is very nice. Good luck and congrats on those beauties.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 12, 2009)

I stop by all the time....I am just speachless with the seemingly effortless success!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> right now some of my white and pink hair is strting to brown-up a bit  i guess its part of the deal but they are not as pretty as they were.


i like the way it looks  also means they getn ready to smoke 


BPeezy said:


> Just finished your whole journal and it has inspired me to make some changes to my own shit...the setup you got going is very nice. Good luck and congrats on those beauties.


happy growing 


bigjesse1922 said:


> I stop by all the time....I am just speachless with the seemingly effortless success!


thanks dude ! ,,, water soil some nutes ... light .. good to go


----------



## leeco (Jan 13, 2009)

ill use my 1st post to say WOW they look too nice good stuff man


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 13, 2009)

hey 420 i have a question, whats the earlyest you can sample you bud off a plant? im at 44 days into flower


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jan 13, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> hey 420 i have a question, whats the earlyest you can sample you bud off a plant? im at 44 days into flower


ive gotten high off some 35 day old bud before( i know, i know)...but as far as sampling to get idea of final product 44 days is too early, but you can sure get high (and decrease yield).


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 13, 2009)

FullMetalJacket said:


> ive gotten high off some 35 day old bud before( i know, i know)...but as far as sampling to get idea of final product 44 days is too early, but you can sure get high (and decrease yield).


thanks man , check out my thread an then let me kno if you think i should take a small sample , just going threw some shit right now and i think she could take my mind off of it, since my 2 plants is all i got .


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 14, 2009)

alright heres a little update !
/
heres whats left of my bush.
/










my durban
/





widow
.





all the mommies
.





.
and a sample from ms.purp


----------



## jawman2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

420weedman said:


> alright heres a little update !
> /
> heres whats left of my bush.
> /
> ...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 18, 2009)

lol, looks great, those are some choice ladies ,i'd kik someones ass over some broads like that,lol. very purpley.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 18, 2009)

jawman2000 said:


> 420weedman said:
> 
> 
> > alright heres a little update !
> ...


----------



## jawman2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> jawman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, shes mine ! no one else can touch her !
> ...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 18, 2009)

theres alot of fat broads around here,lol.so i jus grow my ladies they way i want them to look, and kik it up here at the casa..lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 18, 2009)

lol ... u guys are crazy
just smoked some of the bud i clipped from the bush last nite.
and i know ill be harvesting her this week 
but what day .... maybe tuesday .. i almost did the deed last nite ... but just couldnt pull the trigger


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 18, 2009)

420's girls are whores. He can't keep them under wraps. That big ol' cut up momma snuck out and totally sucked me off in my car last night....


----------



## jawman2000 (Jan 19, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> 420's girls are whores. He can't keep them under wraps. That big ol' cut up momma snuck out and totally sucked me off in my car last night....



let me know if ya want me to take this scum out to the docks 420 ill wack em just for sayin it


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

jawman2000 said:


> let me know if ya want me to take this scum out to the docks 420 ill wack em just for sayin it


lol, handle my light work for me ?


----------



## jawman2000 (Jan 19, 2009)

pulls large duffle bag out of trunk and throws in in to the river 
gets back in car and drives off 
opps 
stops and throws bloody hacksaw out the window continues on


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh he knows i'm playin.

besides you aint on my level. dont let the hunter become the hunted


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 19, 2009)

Battle royal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baughzee420 (Jan 20, 2009)

2 was under floresant 24\7 maybe


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 20, 2009)

baughzee420 said:


> 2 was under floresant 24\7 maybe


Dude....dude.

That was your first post ever. You could have posted so many things...you could have commented on the beauty of WM420's plants, given a monologue on the pro's and con's of free trade, or advocated for a national T&A Day.

Instead, you post THAT, man. Why? Ju-just why?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

i think he was looking at a comparison i was doing on some seedlings under different light.... about 2 months ago 

on another note, i've got a small amount of spider mites in my room. i've only seen 1 but theres a few leaves here and there that have the white spots on them.
so ill be buying some bug kiling stuff today ... if that doesnt work im gonna do the tobacco method.
i wonder if i could just mist my plants down with water and put them out side in the 20 degree weather for about 10 minutes.... those things are tiny they should die being cold and wet.... and i really dont think thats gonna harm my plants at all


----------



## SayWord (Jan 20, 2009)

not a bad idea actually man


----------



## Kratose (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey man,

Looking really good. But I do have a question. Whats up with the tops? They look different from the rest of the bud. A different color, Like redish/brown/orange. 

I love to smoke me some of that. Very good job. What do you expect to harvest per plant dry?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Looking really good. But I do have a question. Whats up with the tops? They look different from the rest of the bud. A different color, Like redish/brown/orange.
> 
> I love to smoke me some of that. Very good job. What do you expect to harvest per plant dry?


thats prolly whats left of dead fan leaves up there... on the big bush ive already harvested over a z ... im expecting it to come out to 3z total..
the other 2 that are almost ready.... maybe little less than a z each

i started supercropping a few of my plants too... have to see how this turns out, my next plants are prolly gonna be due for harvest early feb or so


----------



## clowdy (Jan 20, 2009)

nice guy they came out great
i know they are old enough now
u think i could beat some of that up
i wouldnt have a girl with those laying next to me everynight
:0)


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

a look back at the life of the bush ... to prepare for her final harvest 


10-20






11-1










11-6











11-9






11-20











12-1











12-4






12-22






and she started getn buds chopped off after this so not as pretty
1-3





1-14


----------



## Kratose (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait wait wait wait wait. This is your FIRST GROW? NO way, Dont believe it! lol


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 20, 2009)

nice fin plants bro and setup


----------



## Kratose (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thats prolly whats left of dead fan leaves up there... on the big bush ive already harvested over a z ... im expecting it to come out to 3z total..
> the other 2 that are almost ready.... maybe little less than a z each
> 
> i started supercropping a few of my plants too... have to see how this turns out, my next plants are prolly gonna be due for harvest early feb or so


Ahhh...ok, Pics sometimes dont tell the whole story. 

If you get just about a Oz each, your doing a great job! I hope to at least get a half Oz. But looks like your working with a better setup and more lighting. 

Kick as job man


----------



## TwoupTwodwnGrower (Jan 20, 2009)

Man Ive read your whole journal your grow looks really great man its impressive hopefully my first grow will be as good as yours keep it up


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 21, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait. This is your FIRST GROW? NO way, Dont believe it! lol



lol rite ? only 1 hiccup in the start, after that is been pretty much smoothe sailing


josh4321 said:


> nice fin plants bro and setup


thanks man !


Kratose said:


> Ahhh...ok, Pics sometimes dont tell the whole story.
> 
> If you get just about a Oz each, your doing a great job! I hope to at least get a half Oz. But looks like your working with a better setup and more lighting.
> 
> Kick as job man


thanks!, i cant wait to cut that purp down ... actually i can cuz im gonna cut my big bitch down ... maybe in a few hours when i get home ... debating it now ...
either way im leavin the purp and the one thats with the purp in the room until i see like 50% amber trichs ... im on week 13 now with all 3 of my first plants ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow 13 weeks is a long time , but well worth it!! Im hoping to finish at around 9-10 but i guess it could be longer!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wuddup man, your girl looks amazing clipped dude. I gotta give you mad props, seriously. Those buds look WAY more dense than my BlueCheese did, so im sure your gonna end up with somethin like 3 oz, maybe a TINY ass bit less, but youll be right around that mark. Seriously beautiful man. N the color to them, that neon ass green - none of my ladies had that bright bright green hue to them man. I hope they dry n cure n keep that brightness man. Have you decided how dry your gonna let your nugs get before you begin the cure? some kill like that man, i wouldnt let it get bone dry before putting her in jars, thats for sure. But i dont know dick about hang drying, ive heard people say it takes a whole week to dry to the point of stems snappin, but its a matter of preference i spose, lol. Check out Fdd's drying n curing method 420, its a good read, and to be honest, it works, youll end up curing your buds faster, and theyll end up stickier, dankier, and maybe even end up weighing a couple of grams more than they would if you let them dry till the snap. Bah, who the fuck am i, lol --- here i am bein a backseat grower  my bad man. Do your thang, just make sure you snap off some good shots for me in the process. 

You rock man, i cant wait to see what else your gonna be able to do with your newfound green thumb bro 

mad props!
-K1.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 21, 2009)

thats for you


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 22, 2009)

forgot to post these here


----------



## jawman2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

mmmmmmm wow those look like somthing out of high times id send those pics in man nice i cant wait to see that purple


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck yeah man way to go! You have really done well!

What are your plans for your next grow? Strain?

I know you got the durban and the ww goin...

Well anyway, take your time curing it and enjoy!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments 

plans for my next grow ... well its already goin on ... thats whats great about perpetual harvest !

i got the 2 in the bucket to come down in a week or 2
and then i have a dro bush that should be ready midway in feb .. along with some clones... and theres my good strain clones in march proly .. DP WW HG BB , and then i got 2 other BIG bushes i just added ... 1 last nite and 1 about 2 weeks ago
...goody goody !

and of course i got some other clones in veg that i could put in now ... put im gonna veg them at least untill i get the other bucket out of there .. and maybe the first dro bush .. that smells awesome ... real fruity smell best thing ive smelled so far


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 22, 2009)

Where the hell can I find those Y connectors. I think my wal mart is out. Cuz I looked up and down that bitch and cant find them.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 22, 2009)

wally world has them near the tools and electrical. alsso home-depot and lowes both have them different stores put them in different places just ask! cant find still.....go online




shefsmoke said:


> Where the hell can I find those Y connectors. I think my wal mart is out. Cuz I looked up and down that bitch and cant find them.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 22, 2009)

wow the colas looked alot bigger on the plants. I was thinking they were the size of baseballs but nice and from bagseed. could you picture yourself in mexico, in a field of 500 of those that stood 6 to 8 ft tall that would be crazy seeded or not


----------



## Kratose (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice. Looks like a decent harvest. Let me know what you get dry from that.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright so i checked my budses and they are some what crispy on the outside so they went into jars to cure ... ill post some pics tomorrow
the weight was 71gs ... if you add that to the weight of all the buds i chopped off of her the past few weeks (40) comes to .....
111 grams or 3.96 ounces ..... i hit my goal and then some


----------



## jawman2000 (Jan 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> Alright so i checked my budses and they are some what crispy on the outside so they went into jars to cure ... ill post some pics tomorrow
> the weight was 71gs ... if you add that to the weight of all the buds i chopped off of her the past few weeks (40) comes to .....
> 111 grams or 3.96 ounces ..... i hit my goal and then some




holy sh*t 3.96 oz wow some good lookin bud thow thats a mounths bills paid right there are a 1/3 of year worth of pot for me wow im hopin to grow two harvest of 20 plants a year to pay my rent and enough to smoke on i still got a job so just a good way i see to help out in times of economic failure. <there i put a period to


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 23, 2009)

awesome job 420 you da weedman!!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome. How many plants got you almost 4oz. 

Good job thou


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Awesome. How many plants got you almost 4oz.
> 
> Good job thou


 

1


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

ill check out the weight again next week see what kinda change happens after short curing ...


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

i was very surprised to see what was left was close to 3zs to say the least


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

heres a little flower room update guys ... i still gotta take a pic of my nugs in jars .. ill get that on 2nite 

blueberry





widow





durban





himalayan







heres the fruity smelling on that should be ready soon





clone of it





New bush #2





New bush #3 (just moved into flowering)


----------



## dsn (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 24, 2009)

how many days flower is the first one? My Afgan looks to be about the same size, if not bigger. Meaning the buds. The plant itself is bigger, and bushier. I am thinking I vegged longer though.

They all look amazing though. Such nice fat buds, very nice color to them. Lots of crystals. Great job

I like that fat sucker in the last pic. How many days u veg it for. I see you said its going into 12/12 now. Cool man, if its a girl its gonna be a monster.

Did you see my pics from the other day of my AK? I also just posted up pics of the male jerry berry which is going to be dead in a few hours


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 24, 2009)

Kratose said:


> how many days flower is the first one? My Afgan looks to be about the same size, if not bigger. Meaning the buds. The plant itself is bigger, and bushier. I am thinking I vegged longer though.
> 
> They all look amazing though. Such nice fat buds, very nice color to them. Lots of crystals. Great job
> 
> ...


thanks man
the blueberry i think is about 3 weeks in that and the HG .. they are moving slow and just starting to bud up the past week .

the bush i added is 2 months of veg ... lots of topping, i was gonna keep it as a mother plant but i need more veg room space so i can work on vegin some clones.... i got rid of all my males 2 months ago 

ill come by and check you out


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## jawman2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

mmmmmmm mmmm mmmmm yummy i topped my ww today man i squeezed the top i got and my hands were so sticky im likeing the ww you got its lookin good 


ww is good on a cold night lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 25, 2009)

Your plants are looking good,like the bud on a stick.I love the BB mine smell real sweet and taste even sweeter.Can i get to go plate of those,hehe.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dude it all looks so good! That widow looks like a flocked Christmas tree¡

Are you flowering all this under ONE 400 watt light and getting those results! I mean HOLY shit that is a gorgeous array of MJ!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 25, 2009)

its the single 400hps, those pics are about half of whats in there 
i am at max capacity now tho


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

lookin f'ing sweet weedman ... i just want to rent a couch cushion till its gone...... but then im out..(after dinner of coarse) hahaah


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

they are like happy lil meatballs!!


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, that bud looks hella sweet and good man. wouldnt mine trying it myself  lol jood job


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow I am excited to see what I can produce with my 600 watt system that will be here in about 10 days! Plus all the 2700k CFL's I have as side lighting! I am even more pumped now!


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

the 600 should be great for u jesse ~!

so i was smokin some of my bud yesterday ... and found seeds !! wtf ? i got rid of all my males
so whatever happend i dono but i have some of my own seeds now YaY .. not
i just chopped down the one that was sharing the bucket with the purp ... and she is very fluffy and has quite a bit of pods on her .. i pulled 7 seeds out of her when i was trimming .. im sure theres plenty more
hopefully this infection is minimal and wont be bothering my other strains ... we shall see !
ill post up some pics of the harvest in a few !


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

the bud in the front is a sample from a different plant(no signs of pods at all )
little over 13 weeks on the girl i just chopped down


----------



## SayWord (Jan 27, 2009)

nice man! my girls are at 8 weeks today and last night i took a sample branch. i also found a seed! couldnt believe it either since i removed all males and had no hermis as far as i knew. i just finished quick dryin some of the sample buds by puting them on a plate on a pot of boiling water. the steam heats the plate and dries the bud in ilke half hour. great job man


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 27, 2009)

SayWord said:


> nice man! my girls are at 8 weeks today and last night i took a sample branch. i also found a seed! couldnt believe it either since i removed all males and had no hermis as far as i knew. i just finished quick dryin some of the sample buds by puting them on a plate on a pot of boiling water. the steam heats the plate and dries the bud in ilke half hour. great job man


 why complain about a few seeds? u should be happy! saves u more on money and such. always to have a few good seeds out of some good bud grown!!! gj


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

also i just took a bud off my purp, most likely once the plant i got in the closet is dry in about 3 days ill chop ms.purp down and hang her up there


----------



## clowdy (Jan 27, 2009)

nice they are looking tasty hanging there
hmmmmmmmmm yum yum


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 28, 2009)

i too found seeds. Not many and localized on one plant. I knew I had a hermie and cut her balls off but I guess I missed a bit of pollen. No worries - happy to have seeds...you never know when you will be in a well maintained garden and you have an urge to just pop one in. (local park? zoo? neighbors backyard? government offices?)


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

SayWord said:


> nice man! my girls are at 8 weeks today and last night i took a sample branch. i also found a seed! couldnt believe it either since i removed all males and had no hermis as far as i knew. i just finished quick dryin some of the sample buds by puting them on a plate on a pot of boiling water. the steam heats the plate and dries the bud in ilke half hour. great job man


thanks man ... i tried the microwave quick dry ... ewww
i dont need to do quick dry any more tho ... just let her hang for 2 days and shes good to go  taste alot better too



shefsmoke said:


> why complain about a few seeds? u should be happy! saves u more on money and such. always to have a few good seeds out of some good bud grown!!! gj


i got mothers, dont need seeds ... its just a smack in the face when i thought i was grow some PURE female buds. ill make do tho 



clowdy said:


> nice they are looking tasty hanging there
> hmmmmmmmmm yum yum


 this bong pack is for u man 


drybiedog said:


> i too found seeds. Not many and localized on one plant. I knew I had a hermie and cut her balls off but I guess I missed a bit of pollen. No worries - happy to have seeds...you never know when you will be in a well maintained garden and you have an urge to just pop one in. (local park? zoo? neighbors backyard? government offices?)


haha yea that would be great plant that in the front of the post office.
1 plant took the major hit ... my bush too some schrapnel too i guess... but they are hard to find so i guess thats good. ill plant em in a month or so and see what the dilly is 

gimme a minute im gonna upload some bud pics from what i got dryn now


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

heres the sample i cut 3 days ago from the fruity smelling plant
ohh it smells so very nice, i just cut the little buds off the stem and put em in a jar.. kinda smells like roses now  good high too ! cant wait till i get to take the rest of her down !









here is a bud from the plant i cut last nite, me and my friend smoked a sample from it friday ... some killa shit even with all the seeds, and smells skunky as fuck,like the kinda of funk that makes you go dammmmnnnnn 








and here is another purp sample .. smells just plain ol awesome. just cut this last nite with the other plant .. so 2 more days and then im gonna fire up this sample 










all is good, i got 4 different types of bud to toke on, the purp to come down on friday. and the fruity plant to come down in 2 weeks... glorious weed ... how i love thee


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice bro, those buds looks delicious. Just nice and sugar coated. I love how purple that one got, I know it doesn't make it any stronger, but it sure looks nice. Props, +rep bro.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 28, 2009)

wow man, it only takes two days to dry a sample?? that means my shits ready to be smoked! best news i heard all fuckin day!!!!​


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 28, 2009)

You can dry them enough to smoke in 2 days, but to get the best results, is good to dry for a couple days, and then cure then buds in air tight containers. This helps to bring out the flavor and aroma of the herb.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

SayWord said:


> wow man, it only takes two days to dry a sample?? that means my shits ready to be smoked! best news i heard all fuckin day!!!!​


depending on the room temp / humidity of course ... but 2 days for me is good enough to load in the bong ... and 3-4 days it can go into jar


----------



## clowdy (Jan 28, 2009)

omg thows buds are looking fukin great.i want one so bad :0)
good shit guy very nice im so jelous right now:0(
im going to jerk off to them right now:0)
and plus rep if i can to ya for leting mme bust from them lol :0)~


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 28, 2009)

the variety! it looks like a liquor cabinet. What's your poison? Hmmmm, some of each please!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 28, 2009)

looking good man the fruits of your labor are sweet indeed.

are you gonna take your time and cure some of the bud fully at least?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> the variety! it looks like a liquor cabinet. What's your poison? Hmmmm, some of each please!


haha ... i gotta set something up like that !



clowdy said:


> omg thows buds are looking fukin great.i want one so bad :0)
> good shit guy very nice im so jelous right now:0(
> im going to jerk off to them right now:0)
> and plus rep if i can to ya for leting mme bust from them lol :0)~


clowdy..... i dont trust you around my buds  lol


bigjesse1922 said:


> looking good man the fruits of your labor are sweet indeed.
> 
> are you gonna take your time and cure some of the bud fully at least?


hell yea im gonna cur at least an 8th of everything i grow for 6 months in my top secret curing cabinet 

sooo ill be home in a hour or so , and itl be time to do some jarring of the one i cut down on tuesday @1!! ... my favorite part ! .. ill post some pics of the nugness !... and then Ms purp Gets the CHOP 2nite or tomorrow ... i need some more glass jars now


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooo
very nice very nice very nice
good job man


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooo
> very nice very nice very nice
> good job man


Thanks!

Final weight on the seeded funky one : 26 G
more then i thought .. so ... cool 
have to have a sesh with her next week see how good she is

and a pic of my dried purp (whole plant to come down tomorrow)


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 30, 2009)

ooo looks tasty!!!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 30, 2009)

dam bro shit looks good man


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice bro, that purple got dark as hell. You gotta try it, and give us a smoke report, I've been hearing lately that purple weed tends to taste like dirt. I've only gotten stuff with purple tips, and it tasted great, so I don't know. Can't wait to hear how it is.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 1, 2009)

me and my friend smoked a blunt of the bush plant ... then took a couple hits of purp out of the bong, and we were totally lit after that ! lol

so i made some cannabutter last nite with about 30gs trim and 10gs bush bud.
made brownies this morning and ate one about 35 minutes ago .... hopefully i did everything rite ! 
will post back later


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

420weedman said:


> me and my friend smoked a blunt of the bush plant ... then took a couple hits of purp out of the bong, and we were totally lit after that ! lol
> 
> so i made some cannabutter last nite with about 30gs trim and 10gs bush bud.
> made brownies this morning and ate one about 35 minutes ago .... hopefully i did everything rite !
> will post back later


would like to know the effects from your brownies.
once ate hash omellets and felt the bodily effects all day long and eventually crashed in my bed early that night


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice 420 ya let us know how they were. I was just talking last night about making some brownies with like a oz of some nice sativa buds once I get them grown.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 1, 2009)

the brownies are great ! i ate 2 total day and it was a nice body buzz, and everything was amplified after taking hits
my gf had a half of one and felt it for 4-5 hours 

ill be doing it again with most of the bush's buds

i put my trim /buds in the blender with some water
and ground it up for about 30 seconds ... then dumped it into the simmering water with 2 sticks melted butter.
put some more water in blender and shoke to remove the rest of trim and dumped that into the water.
low simmer and sometimes just under simmer for about 5 hours
strained out the trim and put it in my garge till morning


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 1, 2009)

alright so i ate 2 more an hour ago and now im really feeling good....
i will be making more of this


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

lol that shit sounds great.
thats some good snakes right there.
thats the trees and the munces altogether in one shot


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2009)

great way to start the day!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 2, 2009)

haha, the times are so fucked up on this message board ... i ate them last nite 
made a full recovery to come to work this morning..... im debating brining them in for snack tomorrow


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 2, 2009)

Bravo sir, snack time will be fun!!


----------



## hellborn (Feb 2, 2009)

what kind of Nute are you using ???
and your baby girls look sexy =D


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

lol u would have fun at work with those lol.
make ur day go by way better


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

im using the fox farms 3 pack for nutes...
YES i brought some into work today ... almost snack time


----------



## jawman2000 (Feb 3, 2009)

420weedman said:


> im using the fox farms 3 pack for nutes...
> YES i brought some into work today ... almost snack time



hehe it might be fun to cook some low strengh ones and leave em in the break room if ya got one are just around the office hehe i could see a mellow day at work lol i might have to try this some of these asses around here could use it


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

^ yea thats an idea .... should be able to get away with it 

i just ate one, it just started snowing pretty good..... and i want some general tso chicken for lunch !... and then im gonna go home and smoke some purp that ive had hangn since saturday ... almost ready to be jarred !


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 3, 2009)

have you thought about adding the granulars?

i used open sesame and two days later i had pistils everywhere!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

the snow is falling in dirty jersey too . its just started i have to pick up a friend at philadelphia intl. airport tonight at ten! he is bringing back some seattle sweets (weeds)




420weedman said:


> ^ yea thats an idea .... should be able to get away with it
> 
> i just ate one, it just started snowing pretty good..... and i want some general tso chicken for lunch !... and then im gonna go home and smoke some purp that ive had hangn since saturday ... almost ready to be jarred !


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

thats sounds great ur going to have some fun with that lol.
over here its snowing too :0(
but its new england u know MA is used to snow and cold weather


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> the snow is falling in dirty jersey too . its just started i have to pick up a friend at philadelphia intl. airport tonight at ten! he is bringing back some seattle sweets (weeds)


nice, he brought on the plane ?



clowdy said:


> thats sounds great ur going to have some fun with that lol.
> over here its snowing too :0(
> but its new england u know MA is used to snow and cold weather


im home, hitn the bong .. haha ever herd of a "masshole" ?

any way here is my purp about to go into jar... harvested over a ounce from her ... sooo fucking crystaly look at the last pic in my post, of em all over the stems


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

he has a oz in his pocket right now seattle to cincinatti to philly intnatl.




420weedman said:


> nice, he brought on the plane ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clowdy (Feb 3, 2009)

wow im so jelouse of u right now those look so great and yummy like a mutha fuca.
i jerking off to them as we speak.damn those buds feel so good ummmmmmmmmm ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey weedman what would we need to do to make our weed get that comercial look you know what i mean? its all just hard bud no leafage ya know ? i guess if you just roll it over screens it would de leaf it??


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> hey weedman what would we need to do to make our weed get that comercial look you know what i mean? its all just hard bud no leafage ya know ? i guess if you just roll it over screens it would de leaf it??


yea i know what you talkn about ... drying more and being in a jar helps that ... also some people like to get really close with the trimming.
another thing to remember is the strain type, that will effect bag appeal as well.
i have the bud that your talking about and it is the best bag appeal one i have .... here is a pic of a little dry now 







heres it not quite dry yet ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

lookg great still not really what im talkin about  i would describe is as tight little balls like grapes but lil hard nuggets all formed into a hard mass.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> lookg great still not really what im talkin about  i would describe is as tight little balls like grapes but lil hard nuggets all formed into a hard mass.


gotta pic ?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 3, 2009)

No comment on the foxfarm granulars?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 3, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> No comment on the foxfarm granulars?


i just looked them up .... .yes i think i might get the open ses see if it makes a difference


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am gonna start using beastie bloomz next after my flush. Make sure you go to their website and get a feeeding schedule. You don't need to follow it exactly, but the granulars are used at different times during flower, not the whole length of budding.

I will keep you posted on my results!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks fucking great weedman, Thanks for lettin me know you posted pics!!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Looks fucking great weedman, Thanks for lettin me know you posted pics!!


thanks man ! , got some more here 

heres my new bush .... i shes got around 30 tops... i cant wait to see how she does 







and heres my first widow clone .. .


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 7, 2009)

That bush looks crazy 420 she is gonna be a heavy one!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 8, 2009)

ya those are looking nice


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2009)

lookin great as always bro! I just transplanted my WW, afghan, and Mango the other night, and they are lookin pretty good. The WW is growing pretty quick. That bush is real impressive, thats how I plan on my individual scrog plants looking. I'm gonna use them as mothers, and take clones off them several times, so that each time they get bushier.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Feb 9, 2009)

+++ REP Im toppin all my babes now too, my himalaya golds got 15 tops, my w/w has 8, and my cheese has 10 So its good for beginning and looks amazing. I just wish my cam wasn't broke so I could show you pics. But deffinetly props on what you got kickin bro +


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2009)

real good stuff there.30 tops im hoping half pound or more


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> That bush looks crazy 420 she is gonna be a heavy one!


shes gonna be the biggest plant ever for me 



clowdy said:


> ya those are looking nice


thanks !



Thundercat said:


> lookin great as always bro! I just transplanted my WW, afghan, and Mango the other night, and they are lookin pretty good. The WW is growing pretty quick. That bush is real impressive, thats how I plan on my individual scrog plants looking. I'm gonna use them as mothers, and take clones off them several times, so that each time they get bushier.


nice man, thats what the bush is basically.... been pruned quite a bit over the past month



weedsofdestiny said:


> +++ REP Im toppin all my babes now too, my himalaya golds got 15 tops, my w/w has 8, and my cheese has 10 So its good for beginning and looks amazing. I just wish my cam wasn't broke so I could show you pics. But deffinetly props on what you got kickin bro +


thanks man ! lemme know when u get pics 



wyteberrywidow said:


> real good stuff there.30 tops im hoping half pound or more


 that would be crazy , the more space i can give her the better... its crowed at the moment but i have a bunch that should be ready soon... and another one to add ... stay tuned !


ill take some pic of some flowers later 2nite ... i took a bunch last time but only 2 werent blurry


----------



## whitenugz (Feb 11, 2009)

Open ses.
beastie bloomz 
cha ching
and *KOOL BLOOM* are great additions to the FOX FARM food.

First grow i did not use them - good quantity
Second grow i used them and good quantity and AMAZING QUALITY. One of my new ladies has a single cola with the leaves almost impossible to see b/c there are so many trichs.

Get them! its worth it! don't over feed!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 11, 2009)

epsom salts and molasses in a fancy wrapper????? jk hahaah glad they work for ya!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 11, 2009)

the foxfarm granulars are definately NOT just molasses and salt.

have you tried them yet wink? no? didnt think so


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 11, 2009)

i know that stuff is good i never knock the exspensive stuff i just try to find the cheaper alternative!!! 




bigjesse1922 said:


> the foxfarm granulars are definately NOT just molasses and salt.
> 
> have you tried them yet wink? no? didnt think so


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

here we go !


a shot of flower room 






heres HG






heres what will be ready in a week or so. the small rose bush





and here is the medium rose bush





and here is a bowl of purp


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 11, 2009)

nice as usual ! you make it look too easy


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice very nice


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 12, 2009)

B-e-a utiful



winkdogg420 said:


> i know that stuff is good i never knock the exspensive stuff i just try to find the cheaper alternative!!!


just givin ya shit bro


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 12, 2009)

how do you know they are different from regular store bought things?? do they ever list ingredients?? i know they are good products but i really want to know what they are selling people so we can better understand what they do?? people love the results from bud boosters and such but knowbody wants to know what is in them? i really think we can find lower cost alternatives that will work the same!





bigjesse1922 said:


> B-e-a utiful
> 
> 
> 
> just givin ya shit bro


----------



## jawman2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

man 420 i love them ww mine is just started to turn a lil white on the leafs and its just started flowering im gona run out of room in my grow box thow with my ssh lol ur shit looking good thow real good


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks guys !.... i have to say of my new strains WW is my fav looking  
i cant wait to smoke her, according to my chart all of my sample clones of BB DP WW HG have been in flowering room for 8 weeks... they dont look ready yet of course.
ive been getn lazy with pics ... im basically on cruise control till i can pull some plants down.
maybe tonight ill pull all my plants out of the flowering room .. clean the table and take a pic so you guys can see all the buds in progress


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

sounds like a good plan 420


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 14, 2009)

PICS !


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice spread dude... very nice...

Anyone interested in some.... ... Lollipops?

For full update click on the red square...



GypsyBush said:


> Well... here goes another Photo Update....


----------



## clowdy (Feb 14, 2009)

nice plants 420 lookin good


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

look at the size of the 16oz cup nugs same as the 3 gallon pots you could be growing ten cups in less light then 1 of those big ones!! im going micro as soon as my girls push through flower!!

looking great weedman!!!!!!!!!!!







420weedman said:


> PICS !


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

yes that is true :0)
hey u guys like my avatar of obama smokin :0)


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 16, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> look at the size of the 16oz cup nugs same as the 3 gallon pots you could be growing ten cups in less light then 1 of those big ones!! im going micro as soon as my girls push through flower!!
> 
> looking great weedman!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks man ! these are the trial run plants
the ones in the 16oz are not quite as big as the 2 gal(which are also younger) but im still impressed with the cups anyway.... it looks like they should be at least 3-4 grams each dried, and i will be using more in the future. 

im smokin on that nug from my rose bush rite now  dried it for about 3 days and its perfect ... maybe a little to dry but im smokin it rite away anyhows
i love these buds, i may keep this plant and try to reveg... i still have 2 more of these plants in flowering tho .. 1 of them is the huge bush 
the small rose bush will be coming down this week ~!

also i have a bunch of clones that will be ready soon also .... this is gonna be a good month  will be even better if my widow finishes up too


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 16, 2009)

do you need to leave any leaf to get the plant to revegg? will it come back from just a stump?? also a few nugs got polinated if i revegg will she be all woman??


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 16, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> do you need to leave any leaf to get the plant to revegg? will it come back from just a stump?? also a few nugs got polinated if i revegg will she be all woman??


im pretty sure you need to leave some leaves... im gonna leave the tiny bud sites that didnt really have much and see what happens.
i think if you cut the nugs off that got polinated it should be fine


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a lil bit of greenery on the bottom of the plant i could leave i want to grow it out and clone her




420weedman said:


> im pretty sure you need to leave some leaves... im gonna leave the tiny bud sites that didnt really have much and see what happens.
> i think if you cut the nugs off that got polinated it should be fine


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 16, 2009)

wow great grow 420!!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks guys ! ... i will be cutting that rose bush down this week .... maybe 2nite ... and ill post up whats left of her ... and put her in my veg room and see whut happens!

this weekend i made up some more butter .... i used 3 sticks with about 25g of the buds that were left from my first plant. most of the butter i froze.
some of it was added to the first batch of butter to make some cookies 

...anyway like i said b 4 my gf doesnt smoke really .... first time she had half a brownie and was nice for 4 hours 

this time she had a whole brownie and 2 cookies...... OMG she was fucking toasted !
i was like wow ... i kinda wish i didnt smoke everyday so it could be like that for me !!

she said it was good until after we were done fucking .... after that i guess it got stronger and she was just paranoid. i looked at her eyes and was like holy shit it looks like she smoked a blunt to the dome !

when i eat them its kinda like taking a vicodin ... and my eyes dont seem to get red.
like 45 minutes i just start to feel a nice body buzz going .. and it helps with my back pain as well... seems like this is better meds for pain then if i had smoked it .. 
i got more cookies and more butter to make stuff ... so i will keep on experimenting


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks guys ! ... i will be cutting that rose bush down this week .... maybe 2nite ... and ill post up whats left of her ... and put her in my veg room and see whut happens!
> 
> this weekend i made up some more butter .... i used 3 sticks with about 25g of the buds that were left from my first plant. most of the butter i froze.
> some of it was added to the first batch of butter to make some cookies
> ...




i will totaly agree with you that it feels like vocodin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU6AVtQethw


----------



## dsn (Feb 18, 2009)

Have You tried to boil cannabis in milk?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

dsn said:


> Have You tried to boil cannabis in milk?


no , you ? 
i just found some interesting fat content data looking that up .... whole milk is pretty low ... and fat is what absorbs the THC ... 
*United States*

Butterfat content U.S. terminology 80% _Butter_ 40% _Manufacturers cream_ 36% _Heavy whipping cream_ 30  36% _Whipping cream_ or _Light whipping cream_ 25% _Medium cream_ 18  30% _Light, coffee, or table cream_ 10.5  18% _Half and half_ 3.25% _Whole milk_ about 2% _2%_ or _Reduced fat_ [6] 1.5  1.8% _Semi-skimmed_ about 1% _1%_ or _Low fat_ [6] 0.5  0.0% _Nonfat_ or _Skim_ or _Skimmed_ [6]


----------



## dsn (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I have. Taste isn`t so good and it needs plenty time to boil, but if concentrated milk is added, it gets tastier. 
I have done this once, but no doubt I`m gonna do it again, when summer comes and I can pick up some wild cannabis. 
Feelings were amazing! Happines shined from me and I wass totally stoned. It was perfect to spend time with myself.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds sweet 420, can't wait to see what you get off the bush man, shes a beauty! My kids are lookin nice, I'm gonna post some pics later today. I bet if you simmered some nugs in some heavy cream for a couple hours it would be awesome to add to the morning coffee, or hot coco! Or you could make weed ICE CREAM!!! I am so gonna do this this summer!! AAAHHH hahahaha !!! Brilliant! I'll simmer like an oz of some nugs in a gallon of heavy cream and make a batch of ice cream. I've got some K.C. Brains Mango going right now, maybe thats what I'll use, and add some fresh mango puree as well. Mmm this is gonna be good. Thanks for the idea dsn. +rep


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds good dsn, all i need to do is find me some wild cannabis now .... 
it will prolly be under a ounce dried of this little bush ... these are some SOLID nugs on this bitch ! ... ive been smoking so much lately ... my supply is dwindling quickly after making all that butter... i think i may be down to like a half !!

ice cream you say .... i scream you scream we all scream for ice cream !! yay ! 
my girl friend is getn pissed about all these baked goods im making that she cant eat without getn stoned .... wonder what shell say about ice cream


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol, just don't tell her. HA I'm really diggin the ice cream idea, almost enough to try to get an oz of nugs and make a small batch.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Lol, just don't tell her. HA I'm really diggin the ice cream idea, almost enough to try to get an oz of nugs and make a small batch.


That would not go over well 
have you made ice cream b 4 ? ... i havent 
just due to the fat content i would be worried im loosing potency


----------



## dsn (Feb 18, 2009)

With wild one`s it`s easy, because they are huge - with one matured plant (even with seeds)one person is totally baked, with sensi females this method would be extremely.  
So there is use of hermies, males and fan leaves/stems.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

Ya I was kidding about not telling her. I'm sure that heavy cream has enough fat in it to extract the thc. I've never made pot ice cream but I've made regular icecream. I would imagine if you just let it simmer for a couple hours in a crock pot. I don't know seems like the only way to find out is to try it. Which I will gladly do once I have nugs, or atleast some primo trim here in a couple months.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe ill try it some day ...
next on my agenda for trim is gonna be making hash.
i dont know if i feel like buying bubble bags tho ...
i guess i would be tring the "gumby" method


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2009)

You could make iso-hash. I'm not sure all the details, but I know its pretty simple.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Easy hash oil 

pack trim into pvc pipe empty a upside down can of butane in the top of the trim filled pvc tube with the bottom of the pvc capped, drill a small 1/8 th inch hole in the cap to let the butane run out , catch it with a plate the butane evaporates leaving hash oil!! 5 min extraction you can use this technique to separate other esential oils as well but do it in a well ventilated area...boom


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

i duno... ill do both eventually 

any way .... i chopped a couple buds off that looked pretty done ... about 30% amber... im gonna let the rest go till ... sometime

another thing great about these buds is the trimming is very quick and simple


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2009)

looks great man! I can't wait for mine.


----------



## dsn (Feb 19, 2009)

Ay caramba! Looks very nice. Tight and sweet. 
Your gonna grow like this all the time with no rest?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> looks great man! I can't wait for mine.





dsn said:


> Ay caramba! Looks very nice. Tight and sweet.
> Your gonna grow like this all the time with no rest?


yea man .... id rather be cutn buds down every couple weeks.... then wait 2-3 months and chop/trim everything at the same time


----------



## dsn (Feb 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> yea man .... id rather be cutn buds down every couple weeks.... then wait 2-3 months and chop/trim everything at the same time


Thats the same I would do.


----------



## cheddarchops (Feb 24, 2009)

nice grow journal man! took me a few days of getting high and running through it to get to this point but hey ho, have you ever thought about autoflowering strains? im gonna try me a perpetual harvest with some seed to flowering within about 2 months per turn,
anyways i would plus rep but im too stoned to learn how 
keep the good work up


----------



## dsn (Feb 24, 2009)

cheddarchops said:


> anyways i would plus rep but im too stoned to learn how


Scales on the right where is the number of the post.


----------



## cheddarchops (Feb 24, 2009)

cheers, +rep for your humble assistance!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

cheddarchops said:


> nice grow journal man! took me a few days of getting high and running through it to get to this point but hey ho, have you ever thought about autoflowering strains? im gonna try me a perpetual harvest with some seed to flowering within about 2 months per turn,
> anyways i would plus rep but im too stoned to learn how
> keep the good work up



thanks man, Glad to hear you made it though !
i have not considered autos because that would require a start from seed everytime, no clones. would not be good for me

i have my big mother plants i can chose from within 2 weeks of taking a cutting i can have a little clone in flowering and because my moms are 3 months old... the clones are ready to go 

way more efficient this way
--------------------
Update: 
spent a couple hours in my room last nite, did some mite control... took most of my clones out of the cloner and put em in soil. i have like 20 mixed clones (HG,BB,WW,DP) rooted now  and they are just hangn out vegn till i can flower em 

also i moved BB and WW clones that had been vegin for a couple weeks into a 32oz container and moved them into flowering !

as soon as i take a plant down ill be moving in a 2 gallon container with 2 nice size durban clones.

i moved my flower room around did some mite control, maybe ill snap a pic tonight.

the big rose bush is looking fucking awesome ! ive been suppercropping her every 4 days or so and i can see how much more bud growth im getting!
i cant wait till she starts filling in !

the medium rose bush is also looking very nice, has some nice size nugs forming, this one is being supercropped as well 

my Durban and WW clones are looking like they are *almost* ready ... hairs are about 30% red, and buds look very nice 

my BB looks like complete shit, starting to yellow and has some very small nugs.

My HGs look very nice ! buds are filling in.... of course im not expecting much yield from all my little clones..... 

almost forgot about my first clone i EVER took, which is from the first harvested plant. this one is getting ready to finish and im flushing it now
its a nice little plant ... i maybe able to get 1/2 z out of her... we shall SEE


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 25, 2009)

i figured id get my fet wet with some hash making ~!
Blender style 
first pic is whats left after sitting for 4 hours and removing most of the water

second pic is what i got dring, not the purest hash but im sure it will be good 

ill see what the weight is, about 14g of dry trim went in the blender with ice and water


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2009)

Good times man, make sure to give us a smoke report!

I just posted up some pics if your interested bro. I'm gonna post some more tonight after I change my lights. We're goin to 1400W!!!


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks tc, you got some good shit goin on over there 
here is a pic of the hash today .... looks pretty much dry now wieghts 1.3g
the smoke report is gonna have to wait until im not sick


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

shit looks pretty good man


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2009)

Man being sick sucks, can't smoke, feel like crap. Could make some hash coco, might help ya feel better. 

Thanks for the compliments on the grow man. I'm pretty happy with them. I need to get them transplanted. I'm gonna finish my tent tonight, I have to get more duct tape. They seem to be loving the 1000w though, they look real good. Been under it for almost 7 hours total. I lowered it this morning, they seem good. I can't wait to see them when I get home from work tonight! Any way sorry for highjackin bro. TC


----------



## SayWord (Feb 26, 2009)

dude im hellza sick too but ive still been smokin a lot. is that bad?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

SayWord said:


> dude im hellza sick too but ive still been smokin a lot. is that bad?




contributes to chest congestion and sinus congestion


----------



## SayWord (Feb 26, 2009)

oh shit man well that sucks for me cuz thats what i got. oh well. the shitty part is not being able to share pipes with people. 



i did just learn that weed is the only medicine that suppresses nausia and vomiting while stimulating appatite.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 26, 2009)

SayWord said:


> oh shit man well that sucks for me cuz thats what i got. oh well. the shitty part is not being able to share pipes with people.
> 
> 
> 
> i did just learn that weed is the only medicine that suppresses nausia and vomiting while stimulating appatite.



damn did you know that if you burn the end of the pipe with the lighter for a second it will kill off all bacteria?


----------



## SayWord (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah, are u sure it only takes a second? thats what weve been doin, but holdin it for like twenty seconds. but then u forget and try to hit it and burn ur lips cuz the pipes hellza hot. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2009)

I usually end up smokin even when I'm sick, it will make me more congested for a bit, but I honestly think sometimes it helps clear me out, maybe from the coughin.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

i like when you have that scratchy feeling in your throat ... and you start coughing ... it hurts but you cough harder and your finally able to cough out a nice piece of nasty flem..... very rewarding


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i like when you have that scratchy feeling in your throat ... and you start coughing ... it hurts but you cough harder and your finally able to cough out a nice piece of nasty flem..... very rewarding



ooo good times man lol


----------



## SayWord (Feb 27, 2009)

yay!! more excuses to smoke pot!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol, who needs an excuse?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 3, 2009)

iight im feeling better  able to smoke again !!

heres a update on the veg room 

pics of all my clones .. about 20... assorted BB, DP , HG , WW
i have some very nice widow, durban , and HG clones that will be come mothers
waiting on a nice BB one ...
so now i have to decide which mother to flower first ... it will most likely be the WW or HG ... and they will be moving into flowering in about 2 weeks.

also is a pic of the plant im starting to reveg.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 3, 2009)

they look great man
+ rep when i can


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 3, 2009)

got me some updates too


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2009)

Lookin sweet weedman! How long have those bushs vegged for?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 3, 2009)

i left a few just like that revegg i guess they get ugly then get better?? mine are really ugly


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> they look great man
> + rep when i can


thanks man !



Thundercat said:


> Lookin sweet weedman! How long have those bushs vegged for?


those have been vegn for at least 3 months now ... i trim them weekly 



winkdogg420 said:


> i left a few just like that revegg i guess they get ugly then get better?? mine are really ugly


i havent seen it start to grow yet ... its only been in veg for a few days so ... ill take another pic in a couple weeks 




so last nite i smoked a bit of that hash and it was a fucking knock out !
fell asleep mad early on the couch ... woke up at 2am and went to bed 

i got a tiny piece of HG dring that im gonna put in the bong today when i get home ... isnt ready yet ... but it looks close


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 5, 2009)

420weedman said:


> iight im feeling better  able to smoke again !!
> 
> heres a update on the veg room
> 
> ...


i came on late but ya girls look good my dude and the hash too!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks man ! , i smoked that himalayan gold sample ... AWESOME


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 5, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks man ! , i smoked that himalayan gold sample ... AWESOME


how was the flavor and high?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 8, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> how was the flavor and high?


high is a heavy body stone ... it was a 2 day air cure so the flavor wasnt great but it wasnt too harsh either... it did have its own taste tho


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 8, 2009)

so its been awhile ... so i figured u guys need some bud pron... so here we go !

all of these clones have begun a flush .... and ill be cutting them down march 22

this is blueberry .... 
kinda dissapointed with this one ... loose buds never really buded strong.
gotta figure out why... ill be throwing the mother plant in soon\









heres the durban ,.. very impressed .. thick resin packed buds !







same with the widow .. but she has maybe a little more sugar


----------



## SayWord (Mar 8, 2009)

nice man. so you are keepin clones in small cups their whole life right? or are u transplanting into larger ones? and how much are u getting or expecting off of the small lollipopped clones?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Probably anyehere between 5-15 grams dried each in small containers hard to tell imho>about right 420wm?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 8, 2009)

Lookin great Weedman!! Very nice sugar coating on them!!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 9, 2009)

SayWord said:


> nice man. so you are keepin clones in small cups their whole life right? or are u transplanting into larger ones? and how much are u getting or expecting off of the small lollipopped clones?


well these 3 i put into flowering as soon as they rooted so i would be able to sample my new strains sooner. i have 4 in the 2 gallon containers.
which is a bit large for them ... all future ones will be vegged longer.
i have 3 dro clones in 16oz cups and they are smaller ... maybe 3-4 grams dried



winkdogg420 said:


> Probably anyehere between 5-15 grams dried each in small containers hard to tell imho>about right 420wm?


yea in the 2 gallon containers ... the buds are bigger then the cup clones.
im guessing right around 7 grams dried each



Thundercat said:


> Lookin great Weedman!! Very nice sugar coating on them!!


thanks man ... 2 weeks and counting !


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice you'll be harvesting right when I switch my sativas to 12/12 it sounds like!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 9, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so its been awhile ... so i figured u guys need some bud pron... so here we go !
> 
> all of these clones have begun a flush .... and ill be cutting them down march 22
> 
> ...


those are very nice! i was wonderin if durban was any good cuz it looks tasty


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

another update ! 

clone from my first plant









room shot









medium bush 














big bush


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 10, 2009)

I love bush!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> another update !
> 
> clone from my first plant
> 
> ...


daaaaaaam!! very nice very nice!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 11, 2009)

Very sweet man. I love the bushs as well, Thats that I hope mine look like!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

i was thinking id like alot of shaven clones ... but im leaning toward big bush as well 

this is going to be a great month i have about 11 clones that will be ready for chopping

and ill be able to add my himalayan gold mother to flower room ... that is pretty big as well 

i gotta make room so i can have smaller mothers and veg more clones.
im to the point where i got so many vegging/ready to flower that i can shut down my cloner... ill just veg more plants on top of it


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 11, 2009)

one word...

*AWSOMENESS !!!*














​


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 11, 2009)

...but with an 'e'.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hahhahah i just noticed!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

so i just whipped up another 20ish gs of dry trim
i strained it a bit better this time with cheese cloth .... ill be back in 5 hrs with some pics


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 12, 2009)

when you make that hash are you extracting the trichs? or are you just grinding up leaves ans pressing it???? inquireing minds want to know!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> when you make that hash are you extracting the trichs? or are you just grinding up leaves ans pressing it???? inquireing minds want to know!


i posted how i did it b4
ill do a better description now ..

got my blender, got my ice, and got my trim this time in the freezer for 20-30 min

add maybe about 3 cups of water and 2 cups ice and trim
do the pulse mode on the blender for a minute then go to highest speed for 1 minute

then put some hot water in it .. enough to melt the ice and blend for 20 seconds
then its into another container through a screen then back into blender through screen and cheese cloth ... and repeat again back into the container that is going to settle for about 4-5 hours.

take the liquid off the top tring not to disturb the water too much until you get to the bottom layer of crystals  
get it as close as you can and then put whats left through coffe filter to get rid of the rest of the water 
then dry it out and press it however you want


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 12, 2009)

ok so it is the good stuff! i saw some youtubers grinding up leaves and calling it keif then pressing it into hash but you are removing all the plant matter(most) and just getting the goodies!!!! i should have known better look who im talkin at duh......


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> ok so it is the good stuff! i saw some youtubers grinding up leaves and calling it keif then pressing it into hash but you are removing all the plant matter(most) and just getting the goodies!!!! i should have known better look who im talkin at duh......


 
lol that would be funny if i was pressing leaves wouldnt it ? 
didnt you see my first batch dried pic ? it was golden with tiny specs of green 

here it is again


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 12, 2009)

they call it blonde hash in the coffee shops in amsterdam!!


looks awesome man i do the same with a two stage grinder i dont wet it though i just heat and press after i collect a bunch!! i got an even bigger grinder today but it only has one stage of screening so i will run through that then re-screen it with the smaller grinder!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> they call it blonde hash in the coffee shops in amsterdam!!
> 
> 
> looks awesome man i do the same with a two stage grinder i dont wet it though i just heat and press after i collect a bunch!! i got an even bigger grinder today but it only has one stage of screening so i will run through that then re-screen it with the smaller grinder!


word
you put all your trim through that ?

i have a shitty plastic version that has a good screen .. i use that for buds if im not too lazy .... hit it in the coffe grinder first and the keif instantly flies off  then i put it in there


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 12, 2009)

i mostly use them for smokeables but when i trim i keep it in two piles . big leafy cuts /close crystaly cuts. i will dry the close cuts and grind them a few times to get the goodies off!! then i gather up all the trichs roll them in two rolling papers wet it up then cook it with a lighter till its warm and press it under a heavy object or squeeze it in a vice....tada hash! it smokes its ass off makes me hungry and sleepy at the same time!!




420weedman said:


> word
> you put all your trim through that ?
> 
> i have a shitty plastic version that has a good screen .. i use that for buds if im not too lazy .... hit it in the coffe grinder first and the keif instantly flies off  then i put it in there


----------



## SayWord (Mar 13, 2009)

wow usin a grinder is a great idea for the trim.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd like to get a nice keif box to run all my trim through. A friend of mine had one, and he would stick all his buds in there, and give it a shake before he would bag them up for people. He'd always sift his shake from the bottom of the bags too, and he would get huge piles of keif. We always just added it on top of the bowls, or the volcano, never pressed it. I'd like to make some hash once I get my first harvest.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 14, 2009)

its good smoke when its heated and pressed, it makes me cough to the point of headache if i lace bowls with it .. i dont mind a nice layer in a blunt either!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 15, 2009)

heres a little update ... took some shots of some veggies ... jap pepper and aj chilli
also what left of the last havest of rose bush


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2009)

Very sweet man. Once I move, and have a spot for it, my gf wants a veggie garden. So I'll be doing the same thing. I'll prolly start most of them inside, then take them out when its nice out.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 16, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Very sweet man. Once I move, and have a spot for it, my gf wants a veggie garden. So I'll be doing the same thing. I'll prolly start most of them inside, then take them out when its nice out.


thats what im doin  ima farmer now ...lol

heres some more seeds i got
and my weak ass blueberry plant ,,,, prolly be around 8g dried
weird ... the full looking nugs are at the BOTTOM.
any ideas ?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like you'll have a nice garden this summer man. Quite a selection of produce. I know blueberry isn't supposed to be a huge producer, but I don't know why the stronger buds would be at the bottom.


----------



## bobmaf (Mar 16, 2009)

nice grow 
i wish mine would grow like yours have
REP+


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 17, 2009)

god damn man, everyone is growin out vegggies now, ?! i gotta stick around man, maybe ill hit up home depot n grab my ass some veggies n fruits myself, n get some dem bitches goin once i free up my 600w action, lol. Lookin good weedman, glad to see your alive n well, n thanks for stayin around my journal n wonderin where the fuck i went, hehe. Im back now, ive posted in all the guys' journals, n i aint goin nowhere. Just check out my post in the journal for the full on explanation  dont wanna take up too much space in your journal like i did basically repeating myself 3 times in everyone elses!!

But seriously man, im gonnna need everyones help this time around. Ebb n Flow all the way man. I got 13 or somethin ladies startin to veg out as mommies, n then ill be takin clones from 4 of them, n throwin them up on a 4x8 table, n hookin up some seriouus ScrOG action. Not gonna lollipop or perpetual this time around, gonna have some full growns goin on under a net. But its the hydro part imma need help with, so if your willing man, join the coalition of people willing to help a dumbass 

I mean, i know whats up with the soil, but i wanna do dro man. Gyps guilted me in to it finally, so im just gonna say fuck it n do it. After i read a chapter in Mel Thomas book about ScrOG ebb n flow growing, i really am interested in doin it. Im just waiting on the last of my equipment to come in, n then im gonna re- setup my basement, table, tarping, 1000w's n all, n then once i take all my clones from my moms that i want, im gonna just flower them out in my spare bedroom under the 600w action. Anyways, i almost just did a fuckin replica post of everything ive posted tonight, lol, so ill quit n just let you read the action for yourself in my other posts brother. 

Stick around man, i really appreciate you stickin around this far, n any help you can hook me up with along the ride for this one, not only will i be grateful, but im also thinkin about rewarding my homies for all their dilligent work that they put into all my grows, lol.

keep it up man, n im back for good now FORREAL this time, so dont be in no hurry to catch me or anything  im here man 

thanks again bro, for everything 

-K1.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

good to see you back k1ng ! 


so last nite i chopped my 2 HGs that were sharing a 2 gal, and my WW in the 2 gal ... im gonna let the durban and the clones go a bit longer. ill also be releasing a bunch of ladybugs when i get home 

i have the plants hanging up in my office, the hgs bb & ww cant be more than a z total but they stink up the entire room and hallway...... its a awesome smell


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 18, 2009)

ahhhhhhhh the fruits of our labor!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

cant fuckn wait  its just gotta dry now..... ill try and cure most of it ... well see 

i took some pics last nite, just too lazy to upload... i will later today


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 18, 2009)

One of my strains needs the curing the other tastes about the same without it ... I guess diff weeds diff care procedure!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 18, 2009)

Man I've almost given up on curing lol. I suck at it man, my buds most of the time end up stinkin like shit man. They almost smell like mould or somethin, even though there isn't any on the nugs-- I think it's probably cuz the last couple crops were either not completey dry when I went to jars, or from what sub told me it could also be because my girls may have been cut down a tad premature. Eiter way I'll keep tryin, but my next small harvest I may just dry them out, n to to jars for a day or two to bring some moisture back out to give it that danky consistency. I've yet to have a finished product actually stink like some dank nuggets, even though it's some of the best shit I've ever blazed.

U ever have problems with gettin the finiswd product to smell properly weedman??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 18, 2009)

I dry them till they are bone dry then put 1wet nug in a jar full of dry ones and let them (rehydrate) a bit before smoking


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Man I've almost given up on curing lol. I suck at it man, my buds most of the time end up stinkin like shit man. They almost smell like mould or somethin, even though there isn't any on the nugs-- I think it's probably cuz the last couple crops were either not completey dry when I went to jars, or from what sub told me it could also be because my girls may have been cut down a tad premature. Eiter way I'll keep tryin, but my next small harvest I may just dry them out, n to to jars for a day or two to bring some moisture back out to give it that danky consistency. I've yet to have a finished product actually stink like some dank nuggets, even though it's some of the best shit I've ever blazed.
> 
> U ever have problems with gettin the finiswd product to smell properly weedman??



word, with the first one i kept it too damp and a little mold started .... which became butter

now ill hang em for 3-4 days ... then put in jar
and depending on how damp they are i might leave the jar open for a day then close and check after 6 hours and re-evaluate.....repeat
smells like different types of pot


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

ill be back in a few with my picture update


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

weighed the BB plant today ...drying for 3 days. 13g ...... not too bad actually 


i took a couple pics of my clones that have been in veg for a month.
most are doing very well now 

heres a hg clone .... example of one of my clones that still needs work
and is still in 16 oz cup








here is an example of one of my good ones WW in a 40+- oz container











now on to buds 

HG









you can see here how much they stretched







over all i am pretty happy with the results ... these were straight out of cloner into flowering








and heres the WW bud 








and a ladybug orgy


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice stuff yet again brother!


----------



## SayWord (Mar 19, 2009)

damn so the 13g you got off ur BB, was that in a dixie cup or a 1 gal? and flowered straight from clone right? what would u expect off each of my clones in those big cups? i'd be happy with a solid 10 grams per. looks great tho man!!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> nice stuff yet again brother!


thanks !



SayWord said:


> damn so the 13g you got off ur BB, was that in a dixie cup or a 1 gal? and flowered straight from clone right? what would u expect off each of my clones in those big cups? i'd be happy with a solid 10 grams per. looks great tho man!!


it was in a 2 gal (custom moded 3 gal garbage can)i have about 10 of those containers.... wish i bought more cuz now they dont carry the same one any more
my 3 16oz clones are coming out soon ! ... maybe saturday, along with DURBAN

then i have 3 in 1gallon + containers ..... 1 of them super cropped has a awesome bud on it .... these will come down next week or so

i should be able to add my HG Bush to flowering room on saturday .... its the biggest mother i have and will free up some needed veg space


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks sweet weedman. Looks like a decent harvest for being flowered form clone. The WW buds look nice and fat too. I've been meaning to ask, wat is HG? lookin good though. Peace.. TC


----------



## mcdito305 (Mar 19, 2009)

how can i post pic i need help wit my plantssssssss


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks man, Very excited about the widow 
HG= Himalayan Gold


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 19, 2009)

awesome grow went through most of it, subscribed


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 19, 2009)

God damn your shit is lookin nice man. Lemme ask u - when u first took your clones for the first time, how big was the mother? My moms are only around 8-10 inches right now n branches really ain't all that strong. But stillim topping the shit out of all of them so they get nice n bushy, n whenever I take a top I try to clone it. Right now I have 8 or 9 clones that aren't taking root. I'm trying to clone a couple using my waterfarm bucket(that I converted into dwc instead of top drip feeding), and I have two in a rockwool cube tray, and the rest are in soil. Nothin is cloning at the moment man, I can't get roots for shit. Any advice man? Did u have this much trouble when u first started cloning or what? If u want, u can answer this In pms, but here works too man. I don't havecash for any more equipment right now but I do have a couple containers that I could make a smaller dwc cloner from. N as for the light, I'm using just two 4' plant n aquarium flourescents right now that I got from wal mart, but I don't know if that's the right spectrum or not, so I'm even thinkin about throwin them under the 600 n puttin it like 4ft above the clone tops. They're really tiny clones man- like 1 inch stems on some LOL.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

HEY KING ,I think my big problem with the clones is too cold roots like warm  hey 420 i made some keif hash today...


----------



## sogbunn (Mar 19, 2009)

nice bro!!! i read up to ur first harvest in ur journal and then skimed threw the rest lookin at pics... those looked sik!!! alot biger on the plany tho.. i agree with that 1 guy... (looked like base balls)... great grow, great journal... at first i thought it was gonna suk cuz the first 6 posts or so u were like"still waitin on the seeds" and such..ahhaha but u did awesome with the logs, the Q and A, and the product... what do u think ur total harvest was??? and on post 268 or so, u had sum cup clones... did they root bound??? how long did u veg them??? i wanna lollipop a 4'X4' room and wanna know if they will root bound or not in those beer cups or not.. mind u i will flower as soon as they root so that y im askin how long they were veged for.. thnx, keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2009)

Yo King, are you using a root gel or powder or anything on them? I think dogg could be onto something with temp too, do you have a heating pad?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> God damn your shit is lookin nice man. Lemme ask u - when u first took your clones for the first time, how big was the mother? My moms are only around 8-10 inches right now n branches really ain't all that strong. But stillim topping the shit out of all of them so they get nice n bushy, n whenever I take a top I try to clone it. Right now I have 8 or 9 clones that aren't taking root. I'm trying to clone a couple using my waterfarm bucket(that I converted into dwc instead of top drip feeding), and I have two in a rockwool cube tray, and the rest are in soil. Nothin is cloning at the moment man, I can't get roots for shit. Any advice man? Did u have this much trouble when u first started cloning or what? If u want, u can answer this In pms, but here works too man. I don't havecash for any more equipment right now but I do have a couple containers that I could make a smaller dwc cloner from. N as for the light, I'm using just two 4' plant n aquarium flourescents right now that I got from wal mart, but I don't know if that's the right spectrum or not, so I'm even thinkin about throwin them under the 600 n puttin it like 4ft above the clone tops. They're really tiny clones man- like 1 inch stems on some LOL.


thanks man .... i remember these first ones were pretty small, mother was 12" high or so. took about 2 weeks to get some roots going.
you do not need much power ... above my cloner is 2 24w CFLS
and i have 20 little clones up there perfectly happy (most in a cup already)
i did not like the soil cloning that much ... put them all in water .. ph 6.0 
oh yea and being 70 degrees 60% hum helps too 



winkdogg420 said:


> HEY KING ,I think my big problem with the clones is too cold roots like warm  hey 420 i made some keif hash today...


looks good wink ! i got another batch of trim that ill be able to run next week


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 20, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> nice bro!!! i read up to ur first harvest in ur journal and then skimed threw the rest lookin at pics... those looked sik!!! alot biger on the plany tho.. i agree with that 1 guy... (looked like base balls)... great grow, great journal... at first i thought it was gonna suk cuz the first 6 posts or so u were like"still waitin on the seeds" and such..ahhaha but u did awesome with the logs, the Q and A, and the product... what do u think ur total harvest was??? and on post 268 or so, u had sum cup clones... did they root bound??? how long did u veg them??? i wanna lollipop a 4'X4' room and wanna know if they will root bound or not in those beer cups or not.. mind u i will flower as soon as they root so that y im askin how long they were veged for.. thnx, keep up the good work!!!!


thanks for stoppn in ! , im about to cut the cup clones down... not too impressed, no veg time... pain to care for ... but check back, i got some more chopping to do soon . which total havest ? lol so far ive chopped 6 plants or so and have gotten maybe 6-7 oz. ... im well on track with geting 2zs+ per month

i got some 32oz cup clones goin now .... WW & BB 
BB is looking better then the first one and is starting to flower (first one took a couple weeks to get started)
and the WW clone looks BEAUTIFUL 
ill take some pics of those bitches this weekend

also i have switched my flowering room to the 400 MH bulb
i will be leaving it in there for at least a week and ill see if i can see any changes


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds great ! Next time you need to make room in the vegg room let me know ! I could use the cuttings! My small container plants are doing great about 80 days from seed 12/12 and the trichs are turning  prob only 10-12 grams a peice but i could put a ton of them in my room i just need a mother with good genes to pull cuts from!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 21, 2009)

wish you were a close by friend i could give cuttings to !
the guy that got me into growing wanted a durban and ww ... i got em all rooted for him but he hasnt been around lately

anyway here is a pic of the HG buds and a nice 2-3g blunt i rolled last nite with 4 different types of weed .... me and a friend could only smoke half ... then eat.... then light it up again


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 21, 2009)

its good to see some guys still break out a dutch master or blunt now and then! besides glass thats all i smoke  i might fire up a doobey for the taste but i roll up blunts and smoke them 1/3 at a time .........yup i wish i was closer too soon i will be getting some more WW cuts we will see if they make it this time it was very cold when the last set shipped i think that hurt them






420weedman said:


> wish you were a close by friend i could give cuttings to !
> the guy that got me into growing wanted a durban and ww ... i got em all rooted for him but he hasnt been around lately
> 
> anyway here is a pic of the HG buds and a nice 2-3g blunt i rolled last nite with 4 different types of weed .... me and a friend could only smoke half ... then eat.... then light it up again


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2009)

I love a good blunt! That looks like geat one!! Nothing beats a nice green leaf dutchy. I like glass pieces too, but can't beat a nice blunt.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 21, 2009)

ever since we got grape dutch masters i stopped the green leaf maybe vanilla too


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2009)

I hate grape blunts, and wraps. It tastes like smokin grape kool aide.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2009)

lol, double post. 

Honey, and mango are my favorite "flavors". I also like those new Game blunts, in the foil pack. The "green" ones taste kinda like chocolate I think.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 22, 2009)

word, that was a vanilla dutch 

PICS !


heres a look at a small widow nug





32 oz BB





32 oz WW






durban bud 






16oz clones







clones in half gal and 2 gal











my 2 ww clones sharing 2 gal 







heres how i hang them


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 22, 2009)

Honestly, im most impressed with the way the durban looks dude. Seriously excited as hell to see how it turns out for me man, if it looks even half as delicious as yours ill be happy as hell. 

...I just wanna take that shit n put it in a bowl with some milk n eat it, lol. Breakfast of Champions for sure 


N dontcha love mixin up all your chronic n throwin it in one big ass L ? i love that shit  

Havent smoked a blunt since last harvest man, i think its time to rectify that problem, lol. Usually im down to smoke with a grape or bananna mini, but if i wanna feel fancy shmancy ill pick up a greenleaf optimo, or a Garcia Vega  ....never did like dutchies too much man, guess thats just a personal preference, lol.


Anyways man, im still havin no luck with my clones... I switched back to my waterfarm bucket that i converted to a DwC bucket, i have 13 clones in there right now, but they dont look very healthy to me. Actually, one of the clones has black leaf tips now all over it, and i had to chuck it out. I have them under my 1000w mh right now, but the light is virtually 4 ft above the bucket, so i dont know if thats a factor or not, like as farr as the clones maybe getting too much light? I dunno, maybe ill take them n put them to the side underneath a couple of my 65w CFLs. It sucks going into new territory n not havin it work out to your liking, lol. If this shit dooesnt work for my ass im gonna be in a world of hurt man, within the next two weeks im gonna have my flood table all set up after i frame out a room in my basement for it, n i wont have any damn clones to put in the damn thing. Bah, this is your harvest thread man, sorry for floodin it with this bullshit 


Frosty lookin nugs 420. your definitely finding your niche in this thing for sure dude. +rep


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey man that stuff stinks up the house you better hang it in the yard and give me your address so i can come"watch em" ... Now that ive flowered in the small containers im never growing anything bigger than a 2 gal pot.. I like the little pots i get to water everyday without drowning them and if i miss a day they are still ok...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

heres some more buds
himalayan and white widow


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2009)

Love it man, that shit looks dank bro! I really hope mine turns out that nice!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 23, 2009)

man those nugs are soooooooooo bomb looking, where did you get your seeds bro? if its not a big deal sayin


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks guys , got em from Attitude 

forgot to do a update on the yield total
no veg clones first run !

BB - 13G
HG (2 in 1 pot) - 18G
WW - 11G
---------------
so when i get home i have the durban clone along with the 3 cup clones and 2 other clones ready to be put into jars .... so ill cut them off the stem and let you guys know!

im interested too see what the weight difference is between the 16oz and 64oz clones


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Drbud revegges and re flowers the same plant three times pulling 12-20 g's off each 16oz pot i bet they all fall between 10-20 grams


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Drbud revegges and re flowers the same plant three times pulling 12-20 g's off each 16oz pot i bet they all fall between 10-20 grams


i duno what strain hes got ... but its obviously good for that

theres no way the cup clones are gonna be 10g .... ill be home in 2 hours 

i just chopped the plant i was gonna re-veg after 2 weeks of it doing nothing....maybe next time


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

HE HAS SOME CRAZY STRAINS BUT HE SAYS THEY ALL GROW THREE TIMES BEFORE HE COMPOSTS THEM..I THINK I HAVE HIS BREED SHEET SAVED HERE SOMEWHERE...

HE CALLS IT "CHEESAW" IT CONTAINS THESE:She contains....
Haze x NL#5 (Seed Bank 198....female was chosen for potency(That Bitch took 21 weeks to finish) 
Hash Plant Pure(Seed Bank 198.....Male with 1/4" nodes and Sisters with a 7 week finish
Jamaica II (89 trip) & III (90 Trip)
M48-Haze x Durban Poison (S.S.S.C.1991)
DJ Shorts Blueberry..... Male added by accident (and it was a good one)
C88 for weight
I'm almost done with her .....it's almost time to cube and make some seeds

She stretches like a Sativa...with the weight of an Indy
and finishes in 9 weeks....The Mrs. prefers it at 7 weeks....she says 9 weeks makes her sleepy...lol
I smoke her from my morning coffee to my Bed-Time Bong hits
She finishes Outdoors(not up here)But grown in Cali. on Oct. 20-25th

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15&page=5 HERE IS THE PAGE WHERE HE DISCUSSES THE BREEDING


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Except for clone mommys im never growing another big plant indoors well i guess i should never say never


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

thats a crazy strain wink !

ok so this is what i got on the 16z cup clones

1- 6.4 G
2- 4.4 G
3- 3.1G

4.63 avg

now on the other 2 i had in 64oz or larger pots
1- 9.3G
2- 8 G

8.65 avg

thats over 85% higher average yield vs 16oz

about 31 g total 






420weedman said:


> thanks guys , got em from Attitude
> 
> forgot to do a update on the yield total
> no veg clones first run !
> ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

your plus a z works for me!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 24, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> your plus a z works for me!


im happy with it as well 

my durban came out to be 8g

so : 
DP- 8G
BB - 13G
HG (2 in 1 pot) - 18G
WW - 11G

thats 50 Gs + the 31 and about 10 from the first clone at the begining of the month and thats 3zs i pulled this month


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2009)

nice job man, looks like you've had a great harvest!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

im lovin the micro containers..errr mini i guess mine are now im going to micro soon!! i need to pick good mommies for the micro....


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 25, 2009)

feels good to be rockn n a rolln 

heres a pic of my flower room with the MH light on
also a pic of the medium rose bush ... about 11-12 weeks on her now


i have yet to cut a plant down before 12 weeks lol


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 25, 2009)

> i have yet to cut a plant down before 12 weeks lol


weedman, is that because your strains are long flowering? is because you like couchlock? Do you notice a big difference in resin production from week 8 to 12? how about weight? I'm just asking because a lot of the FAQs on the subject say the harvest window is fairly small and usually at around 8 weeks. I respect your grows so i know you have a plan. What's up? why wait until purple and crusty - i'm confused.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 25, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> weedman, is that because your strains are long flowering? is because you like couchlock? Do you notice a big difference in resin production from week 8 to 12? how about weight? I'm just asking because a lot of the FAQs on the subject say the harvest window is fairly small and usually at around 8 weeks. I respect your grows so i know you have a plan. What's up? why wait until purple and crusty - i'm confused.



even my himalayan and blueberry went that long, when i cut them down trich were about 25-30% amber. and yes i do like some couch lock 

i really want to leave a plant in there till the trichs are 70% amber ... but i have no idea how long that will take... and my leaves start looking really shitty wk12 so im not sure if they can mature any more...

and yes they do put on some weight after week 8 and they look quite a bit more mature...... that harvest window thing may have been for outdoor plants, from what im seeing i think it takes longer for them indoor and the window is where ever you want to put it really ... that purple one isnt gonna be in there much longer ... maybe another week


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 25, 2009)

i donno why i been putting it off, but i finally picked up some glass jars.
i have maybe 10 of assorted sizes that are being used.

i guess its a good sign 
so i got a case of ball 16oz jars (these are the perfect size !)
when i get home, ill be playing with my weed switchn jars around;.. and token


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 25, 2009)

I collect all types of jars and i just spraypaint the lids so they all match! The ball jars are the shit the 24oz (i think,def bigger than 16) hold a z of nugs without squishing too much


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> weedman, is that because your strains are long flowering? is because you like couchlock? Do you notice a big difference in resin production from week 8 to 12? how about weight? I'm just asking because a lot of the FAQs on the subject say the harvest window is fairly small and usually at around 8 weeks. I respect your grows so i know you have a plan. What's up? why wait until purple and crusty - i'm confused.


I agree with what weedman says about the window being where you want it. I also think alot of it has to do with the strain, and the amount of stress the plants encounter. I've never heard of a sativa finishing in 8 weeks. That might be typical for many indicas, but some strains take much longer. I read this morning I cna't remember where, about someone leaving a plant till 21 weeks, and it was only then fully matured. Most of us don't have the time or patients to work with strains like that though.


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 25, 2009)

nor the cash. my electricity bill spiked 50% this month over the same time period last year (pre-grow).


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2009)

I curious how much mine is gonna go up, it went up about 10 bucks with my 400mh. Now I've got that nad my 1000w going.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 26, 2009)

Holy shit man I got unsubscribed from this one or some shit on accident! Those big purple bushes look great brother!

Thanks for all your feedback! I am goin SoG eventually here, i am in the slow process now. Found a 1000 watt switchable ballast, cord, and socket for 180 bucks brand new! Picking that up at the end of the month!

Keep it up man you must be rollin in some sweet ganja


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks man !

well 2 nights ago i chopped down my 3 clones sharing a 2 gal 
ill be weighing them tomorrow but they should be at least a half.

i now only have 2 plants that are almost ready ...
1 of them is a nice size rosebud bush that should give me around 1.5z
and the other is the biggest clone bud yet !
i supper cropped it about a week into flowering .... i cant wait to see what shes weighs.... she has alot of new whiteish hairs ... but also alot of red hairs ... thrichs about 20% amber ... i might give her another week

then i have to decide what else i want to put into flowering.... i might do this one little clone that i topped at 2nd node so its got 4 main branches now.... transplant her into a half gal container and throw her in


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks man !
> 
> well 2 nights ago i chopped down my 3 clones sharing a 2 gal
> ill be weighing them tomorrow but they should be at least a half.
> ...


Man I wish we could all live in commune or a big 100 acre plot of land where we could just live our lives and smoke our buds!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Man I wish we could all live in commune or a big 100 acre plot of land where we could just live our lives and smoke our buds!


true that  

hey... did my stoned ramble about curing make any sense to you ? on your thread


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

My bill is about $100 heavy compared to last year but we are using the same amount of power it went up because we are forced to buy our electric from a different cmpany this year!! I pay .019 kwhr more for a service fee from the new company !!! Not cause im using more ... Worth a look you cant change it but at least you know its not just you so you wont stick out

my rate last year this time was .035 total now its.053 kwhr with the new service charge!!!!!!!!!





drybiedog said:


> nor the cash. My electricity bill spiked 50% this month over the same time period last year (pre-grow).


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> My bill is about $100 heavy compared to last year but we are using the same amount of power it went up because we are forced to buy our electric from a different cmpany this year!! I pay .019 kwhr more for a service fee from the new company !!! Not cause im using more ... Worth a look you cant change it but at least you know its not just you so you wont stick out
> 
> my rate last year this time was .035 total now its.053 kwhr with the new service charge!!!!!!!!!


wow.... mine comes out to .20 kwhr
ur is mad cheap
do they charge you for "delivery" of the power as well ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok sorry i had my 0.000 where i needed my 00.00 its 0.35+0.19 delivery from the new power co. Total 0.54 kwhr duh.. My bill would be great with those other numbers !!!!$8.56 a month haha once i finally get my balance paid off i will ask them to switch me to a cheaper supplier...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2009)

I still havn't gotten a full month bill since I have had all my lights on. I'm not really looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 27, 2009)

My bill was only $120 per month running the over 1000 watts of CFL's.

Let's see how much it costs me to run a 1000 watt and two 250 watt HPS'


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 30, 2009)

well i chopped down that purple bush last nite !  shes gotta be around 2zs ..... thatll make it 5+ zs for this month .... WoW 

ill take some pics of her hanging in my closet later.

so now i have some room to add some more plants.... but i donno what i want to put in there.... ill make a decision tonight

also fired up my dehumidifier ....... my 2 rooms not being completely separate is hurting me some on this ...
veg room 62F 85%
flower room 65F 70-50% im gonna try to keep it around 50%..

be back with pics later

EDIT ... on a efficiency side note...
i figure i've chopped down about half my room this month so a rough estimate of double that would be 10z total yield from my light
which would be about .7grams per watt.

this is the way everyone figures out grams per watt right ?
its not too exact when you think about how long the plants were in flowering for.....this would be better but i know no one does it like this ..
400w x 12hours x days = power / yield


----------



## pipes (Mar 30, 2009)

way cool man,thanx for the hempypornos,i luv em,peace...................pipes


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 30, 2009)

your welcome !

heres the purp bush hangn on my patented hangers


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought the patent was still pending on those ..haha


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2009)

Very sweet weedman, sounds like your getting some nice yields from those bushes. Your giving me some hope man. I gotta get mine into some more soil, I'm getting pretty confident the biggest ones have to be root bound, its the only thing I can figure. The last 2 waters were pretty much plain water, I added 1/2 tsp of open sesame on the last one, but the one before was plain water. Its mostly just 2 plants. The run off ph was lookin good after watering. I'm gonna try watering with alittle epsom salt on thursday, and see if it helps. I'm also gonna do the transplant thursday, I just don't get it. Those 2 plants just havn't grown in over a week now. Any other ideas man, did I miss something?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Very sweet weedman, sounds like your getting some nice yields from those bushes. Your giving me some hope man. I gotta get mine into some more soil, I'm getting pretty confident the biggest ones have to be root bound, its the only thing I can figure. The last 2 waters were pretty much plain water, I added 1/2 tsp of open sesame on the last one, but the one before was plain water. Its mostly just 2 plants. The run off ph was lookin good after watering. I'm gonna try watering with alittle epsom salt on thursday, and see if it helps. I'm also gonna do the transplant thursday, I just don't get it. Those 2 plants just havn't grown in over a week now. Any other ideas man, did I miss something?


thanks man ! , i got 2 big bushes in flower now, then 2 more to get rid of... then i can focus on my smaller bushes 

i added a HG that was topped 2nd node (trying this 4 cola method)
and i added either a WW or DP in a 32ish ounce container last nite 

im not sure what you got goin on TC, i have a clone in veg in 16oz container ... that wont stop growing i just had to chop her down some again last nite ... like 18" high in that cup (i would think this was root bound too but is growing good)

now i do have one other clone that if topped a shit load and its still in the 16oz cup...... now it doesn't appear to be growing much and is kind of droopy .... im gonna re-plant her 2night and possibly put her into flowering .but i will try to take a before, after and a pic of the roots


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the way your bushes always look man. The plants that are still growing are starting to really take on the shape I was hoping for. My WW looks sweet, and the Kush has almost doubled in size in the last week and a half. The first mango is nice and bushy, but teh second mango is almost twice as tall, I just topped it today.

I'm thinking it might have happened because i have done so much trimming on the plants right from the beginning to shape them. I guessing that the roots have grown massive in response. The bags of soil feel really solid on the sides, so I hope this fixes it. I'm also done trimming them for about 3 weeks. I'm not gonna trim anything else until then, and then I'll trim out the lower growth to focus on the main colas. Well sorry for hijacking your thread bro, just bouncin some ideas off ya.


----------



## sosick420 (Apr 1, 2009)

wow. still not all the way done reading. but thats whatsup. +rep 4sure.. but...u should tell me how 2 +rep lol


----------



## dsn (Apr 1, 2009)

sosick420 said:


> wow. still not all the way done reading. but thats whatsup. +rep 4sure.. but...u should tell me how 2 +rep lol


Scales on the right where the post number is.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 1, 2009)

imo you should trim those bottom branches now,why let them steal your plants food if your gonna chop them off in three weeks anyway?? also in that three weeks time they can heal and all the nutes they would have gotten will go towards growing your goodies

just a thought

winkdogg




Thundercat said:


> I love the way your bushes always look man. The plants that are still growing are starting to really take on the shape I was hoping for. My WW looks sweet, and the Kush has almost doubled in size in the last week and a half. The first mango is nice and bushy, but teh second mango is almost twice as tall, I just topped it today.
> 
> I'm thinking it might have happened because i have done so much trimming on the plants right from the beginning to shape them. I guessing that the roots have grown massive in response. The bags of soil feel really solid on the sides, so I hope this fixes it. I'm also done trimming them for about 3 weeks. I'm not gonna trim anything else until then, and then I'll trim out the lower growth to focus on the main colas. Well sorry for hijacking your thread bro, just bouncin some ideas off ya.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm with you wink, they are finally starting to show sex, so I think I will be trimming the bottom growth this weekend when I put the others into flower. I just didn't want to stress them out any more then I have been. Unfortunatly I think I may have 3 males. We'll see for sure in the next couple days. Latta man. TC


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for stopn by guys ! 

so i replanted this clone for you TC, its been in this cup for at least 2 months ... prolly longer, you can see how the roots look ... a little cramped but not too bad
i put her in a 1/2 gal and moved her to flowering along with a couple HGs ... if i remember correctly.
also was admiring my WW in the 32oz cup ... shes been in there for a month now i think... budding strong and healthy ! i am very impressed with the seedsman white widow 
the 32oz blueberry is doing better than the first bb clone... hopefully this one will stay better

i might snap some pics of those 2nite along with my 2 durbans sharing a pot... they are at least a month in too i believe

my veg room is still out of control ... i wish i started these mothers in smaller containers


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks nice man. Those plants look pretty good size for the size of the containers. I'll take some pics of the roots on the big purple power tomorrow. I'm finally getting around to this transplant. I'm gonna be putting my first batch of WW clones right into flower this weekend. They took root and got put into 18 oz cups early this week. I'm gonna put them into 2 liter bottles, and flower them with the mothers. I still have another 3-4 WW clones rooting, along with the kush and mango clones. Should be sweet I hope. Yours sure look nice man. Oh I've been meanig to ask this, what is the HG? I can never remember.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 1, 2009)

The best part about the small containers is no wasted space ..even know giant bushes produce tons of bud i still like fillng up a smaller plant to the max i think they look cool too


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 1, 2009)

i am gonna try that with some of the barb seedlings wink. I have them in 16 OZ cups now.

But I am worried I could get ALOT more big bigger containers. The 33 day old barb was root-bound already in 8" pots!

I got some crazy nice equipment. I will post some pics asap so watch for the update!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 1, 2009)

sounds good the bw likes to take off but i just finished 3 in the 20oz pots they were tight but not "bound" i guess the big lights might make growth alot more vigerous and the roots probably get fatter in that case...sorry 420 for bsingg


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Looks nice man. Those plants look pretty good size for the size of the containers. I'll take some pics of the roots on the big purple power tomorrow. I'm finally getting around to this transplant. I'm gonna be putting my first batch of WW clones right into flower this weekend. They took root and got put into 18 oz cups early this week. I'm gonna put them into 2 liter bottles, and flower them with the mothers. I still have another 3-4 WW clones rooting, along with the kush and mango clones. Should be sweet I hope. Yours sure look nice man. Oh I've been meanig to ask this, what is the HG? I can never remember.


Thanks man, that clone is actually one of the shittiest looking ones i have.
lol i remember the last time you asked me what "HG" is ,,,, about 10 pages back  

Himalayan Gold 




bigjesse1922 said:


> i am gonna try that with some of the barb seedlings wink. I have them in 16 OZ cups now.
> 
> But I am worried I could get ALOT more big bigger containers.


Ditto !, i am liking the 32 oz cups tho ... i got some pics last nite. ill put up when i get home


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2009)

lol, I'm sure I was high then too!! I bet I won't forget it this time though.


----------



## Katatawnic (Apr 2, 2009)

Just popping in to let you know I'm still stalking (uh, I mean watching) you!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> lol, I'm sure I was high then too!! I bet I won't forget it this time though.


.......we'll see 



Katatawnic said:


> Just popping in to let you know I'm still stalking (uh, I mean watching) you!


ha, thats cool ... thanks for saying high at least 



so i got some pics last nite ... 

32oz BB








32oz WW












2 DP(Durban poison ) sharing 2 gal














im not sure if one of these /\ is stealing more nitro or if somethin was mislabeled and not durban

the 32 oz bb is looking better than the first clone i had ... but im still not impressed with its progress

little WW speaks for her self


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2009)

THey look great man, I love the way the WW frosts up.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

me too man !!

heres a couple more pics 







some of the curing of similar







my collection


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice weedman, the ww looks amazing

which jar has the best bud?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats a great collection man. I'd like to eventually get a spice rack, and fill it with jars of different buds. Thats what I call a spice rack!!! lol. Its gonna be awhile till I have that much of a stock pile.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 3, 2009)

Those fiskars shears are the shit! I wont trim with anything else


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Apr 3, 2009)

good shit bro >_<


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya I'm gonna be investing in a pair of those shears in the next few months. I remember last time I trimmed I used these little ass cheap scissors, they sucked.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

damn bro you gots you some weeed!!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks guys ! 
yes , those trimmers are awesome 




growman3666 said:


> damn bro you gots you some weeed!!


its about fuckin time


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks guys !
> yes , those trimmers are awesome
> 
> 
> ...


 

hahaha blllaaazzzeeeddd


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

so i closed down my bubble cloner last nite (unplugged air pump and put board over holes) so now im just using the 2 cfls above the cloner as more veg space.
i re-arranged my big mothers and bigger clones on my main table ... looks alot better now maybe ill snap a pic later

in the flower room, didnt do too much .. just watered a couple plants.
took some fan leaves off that were blocking bud sites on the BIG bush thats in there and on the WW clone.... im gonna see if removing fan leaves helps me or hurts ....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> so i closed down my bubble cloner last nite (unplugged air pump and put board over holes) so now im just using the 2 cfls above the cloner as more veg space.
> i re-arranged my big mothers and bigger clones on my main table ... looks alot better now maybe ill snap a pic later
> 
> in the flower room, didnt do too much .. just watered a couple plants.
> took some fan leaves off that were blocking bud sites on the BIG bush thats in there and on the WW clone.... im gonna see if removing fan leaves helps me or hurts ....


I am curious myself...

I saw gamblers explaination on de-vegging (thanks for asking, BTW) and I am too nervous to try it myself, so I will let you be a guide lol.

Given he has been at it for 15 yrs (according to his self-posted bio), I assume he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 10, 2009)

yea, i didnt do it cuz i was nervous in the beginning also ... but now i got a nice stash with more on the way .... so i'm not worried about getn less of a yeild


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah I hear ya. I have run through about 80% from plants 1 and 2. Just chopped 3 and 4 last night. Have 6-3+ foot barbs (from wink), 10 clones (unknown sex, I was practicing), and 12 guarenteed fem clones.

Plus I have three bagseeds goin of some super I got a ways back!

I lollipopped, so I am not too scared of removing fan leaves completely.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm what?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

i found this funny animated gif that got fucked up uploading to riu and had to put something in its place


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2009)

ah ha! I thought maybe you forgot what you were typing.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 15, 2009)

How's that de veg goin bro?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 15, 2009)

seems good so far ... shes in the back on my table to its a bitch to get her out
maybe ill take a pic 2nite ... shes got mad budses.
prolly let her go another 3 weeks ... ill check the trichs 2nite too


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 15, 2009)

lets see that bitch


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 15, 2009)

Man i could swear i posted a reply to those last pics you took dude. If it didnt post though that my bad. Your nugs look fuckin amazing in that first pic with them on a plate. Seriously danky lookin shit. I also love the way your durban is turnin out man, i cant wait to see what they look like when theyre done. N The BB is fuckin awesome lookin. I fucked mine up, so im revegging it now, to let it beef up before i flower it finally. 

Thats actually what im doin with all my plants, only im letting the rest of them go for another week or two in flower, to stretch out as much as possible. Theyre all already showin pistils, and its really hard not to fuckin just let them go, but i wanna have something bigger than a foot to flower out, lol. So in a week or two, im gonna throw them back into veg, and let them go for another 3 weeks, and get nice n bulky. That is, IF they dont stretch over the next week or two. If i can get them to three feet tall ill be happy enough to let them go. I at least want 10-12 oz from 8 plants, although i should get more than that.

Fuckin single grows are a pain in the ass man, the clone game needs to get handled my way, so i can do like your doin n just straight have constant plants to chop down. It sucks havin to wait months for one big batch, lol. Im doin this single soil batch, n the batch i have in the trays, n then im goin ABF style man, i cant help it. i got drywall, lumber, 50x10 ft of panda film, n im gonna construct a real fuckin room, kinda like the one you got goin on, only i think im gonna do tables around the perimeter. Like one wall for rwo 3x3 tables, n same for the next wall, n then on the other side of the room ill do a veg tent n build a cloning station, n the middle of the room im just gonna leave bare for my ass to sit down with the ladies n talk to um, or clip um down, or what have ya 

Anyways man, your grows are dank as always ddude, i gotta give you props. Im still waitin to be able to give you rep like i said last time, n im hookin up people so i can get back to ya, lol. But in the meantime dude, mad props. u rock muhfucker


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks k1ng 
im interested to see how re vegn them after a week or 2 works out for ya.
ill be over to check out your hydro 

heres a little update from my flower room
all is well for the most part 


32oz bb






my big bush






DP








HGS
and the big ass mother ............
























WW(almost ready) and 32oz


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

not sure when ima chop these widows /\ 
i see quite a bit of amber on the fan outer leaves ... maybe 30% or so 
i want to see the center of the buds look the same ...


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol i have the same ph moist and light meter how accurate are they you know


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 17, 2009)

420weedman said:


> not sure when ima chop these widows /\
> i see quite a bit of amber on the fan outer leaves ... maybe 30% or so
> i want to see the center of the buds look the same ...


Is the big bush widow?

That one looks about ready IMO, although I am sure you have it more than under control lol. Just the look looks right. Not that I make much sense...

Made some dank gumby hash. What do you do with your clippings?

Where the fuck has Wink been?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Is the big bush widow?
> 
> That one looks about ready IMO, although I am sure you have it more than under control lol. Just the look looks right. Not that I make much sense...
> 
> ...


nah the big bush is what i call "rose bud"
the widows are the last 2 pics.

i've posted how i make hash in here a couple times ... maybe within the last 10 or so pages there will be 1

just keep my cuttings ina open paper pag for a few weeks ... put in freezer for a couple hours....blend with ice and water ..... strain, let that sit and then re-use the same material and do it a couple more times.

i think im going to invest in some 25 micron bags for the last step......
and just dump the strained mixture in there & repeat .....
the bags are like 20$ on ebay ....gotta order soon


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 17, 2009)

420weedman said:


> nah the big bush is what i call "rose bud"
> the widows are the last 2 pics.
> 
> i've posted how i make hash in here a couple times ... maybe within the last 10 or so pages there will be 1
> ...


I see, well that's the same principal as the gumby method. What % of weight retention do you get? Like if you had 100 grams of trim, how much hash would you make?

Do you let it sit and then drain off the water and let it sit again? You might not need the bags if you try that.

Ever watched the Gumby video? I assume you have. Just trying to refine my method is all


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks k1ng
> im interested to see how re vegn them after a week or 2 works out for ya.
> ill be over to check out your hydro
> 
> ...




bump


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 18, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I see, well that's the same principal as the gumby method. What % of weight retention do you get? Like if you had 100 grams of trim, how much hash would you make?
> 
> Do you let it sit and then drain off the water and let it sit again? You might not need the bags if you try that.
> 
> Ever watched the Gumby video? I assume you have. Just trying to refine my method is all



well i dont use that much trim .... maybe 20-30gs at a time so im getn like 2gs worth

ive seen the video, your shit looks nice man ... maybe ill save up more next time 

also added another 32oz WW to flowering last nite


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 20, 2009)

wasted all that time takin pics ... lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2009)

How'd you waste the time, the pics look great. I thought I said that on the last page. Lol, if not then let me now. I love the way the WW looks man. Seeing yours has been getting me really excited bout mine. I just put 4 6inch tall WW clones into a 5 gallon grow bag yesterday, and put them into flower too. Untill I am just growing them for the fun of it, or I can do it outdoors, I'm deffinitly not gonna be growing any more full sativas. They are turning out ok, but I like the consistancy of the hybrids.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> How'd you waste the time, the pics look great. I thought I said that on the last page. Lol, if not then let me now. I love the way the WW looks man. Seeing yours has been getting me really excited bout mine. I just put 4 6inch tall WW clones into a 5 gallon grow bag yesterday, and put them into flower too. Untill I am just growing them for the fun of it, or I can do it outdoors, I'm deffinitly not gonna be growing any more full sativas. They are turning out ok, but I like the consistancy of the hybrids.


lol nope ....
i gotta resize em in photoshop ... adjust color, rename and save.
then upload to riu , then copy all the links ,,,, then finally post em 
i get tired just typing about it 

the widow is my favorite too 
you put them all in the same bag ? i did 2 in the 2 gallon and they both seemed to stay very health through out flowering ... they were clones about 4 " when i put em in there ... maybe about 16" now.... chop chop any day now


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2009)

I put 3 of the power skunks into a bag at the begining of this grow, and thery have done just fine. I figured one, since they are all only 6 inchs, and 2 since they are going right into flower, I don't imagine they will be producing tons of roots. I figured 5 gallons would be enough for them all. We'll see how they turn out. It was mostly to get a bit more yeild out of this grow, without taking up any more space under my lights. I'm trying to keep the lights as close as possible, my 1000w is only about 14 inchs above my WW which is right under it.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

so last nite i thinned the herd a bit.
the 2 widows got the chop, i had a big rose clone that got the chop, and i had 1 rose and 1 HG clone sharing a 2 gal.... they both got the chop as well 
maybe ill take some pics when they are dried out... it will prolly be around 1-1.5z 

the next plant to go will be the big bush..... sometime next month


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 21, 2009)

ok, so i finally ordered a 25 micron bag and a 200 micron bag.
20$ shipped 

when i get them i will be doing my same blender method .... except after blending everything will be dumped through the 200 bag (which will get rid of most of the other plant matter) and then it will be run through the 25 micron bag.

and ill repeat the process a couple times to get as much crystals as i can.
i cant wait to see how this works 

also i gave my old dealer/grower friend samples of my rose/hg/and durban
just to see what he thinks about them

he told me today that they are very good, and he thought the rose was the strongest but can make you paranoid.

i dont really get paranoid but it was good to hear that he thinks its good shit 
its hard for me to tell how good it is ... so other peoples opinions help


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 21, 2009)

420weedman said:


> also i gave my old dealer/grower friend samples of my rose/hg/and durban
> just to see what he thinks about them
> 
> he told me today that they are very good, and he thought the rose was the strongest but can make you paranoid.
> ...


I hope you're bein careful about who knows what alongside with the potential location of your op bro!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 22, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I hope you're bein careful about who knows what alongside with the potential location of your op bro!



yep ... he knows & grows too, he got me into growing. but he doesnt know where i live.one other friend knows... thats it really


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 22, 2009)

420weedman said:


> yep ... he knows & grows too, he got me into growing. but he doesnt know where i live.one other friend knows... thats it really


Well I am glad. I wasn't being condescending intentionally lol.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 23, 2009)

no prob jesse 

so my last harvest has been hanging for about 3 days now ... HG was dry so that went into a jar ... 9gs worth, not too bad for the little clone.
this is a really good smoke

the rest will be jarred tomorrow


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> no prob jesse
> 
> so my last harvest has been hanging for about 3 days now ... HG was dry so that went into a jar ... 9gs worth, not too bad for the little clone.
> this is a really good smoke
> ...


Very nice! I nope I get 9 grams off my little clones. I just put 12 of them into flower.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

so last nite i discovered a few of my plants in veg had gotten pretty dry ... so watered them good..... moved over 2 blueberry's sharing a 2 gallon to the flowering room.
and i took the big bitch out of the flowering room ... brought her to the tub and flushed her
also i took some pics of her, im thinking shes gonna get the chop next week sometime


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 28, 2009)

here she is from the start... been in for like 12 weeks + 


1\22








2\7









3\10







4\28


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 28, 2009)

That's really nice!!!

+rep!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love how you let us watch them grow up in such a reminescent manner 

She is very impressive my friend.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

Yet another beautiful plant buddy. Looks like its got some color to her too. Looks like that last month she really put on alot of weight.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys ! 
i like being able to dig up the old pics and put em all together at the end
she did bulk up. i was hoping to see some bigger buds , but she was on the back of the table and this is only a 400 w. so im thinking this is the limit really. not that im dissapointed....
i have 4 more of these big bushes ... one of em dryed up the other day ... and i choped off a few branches, one of em is on the floor and only recieving light on the top and everything below it is basically dead .... the other 2 are in very good health but im till thinking of cutting half of their branches off so that they fit better and now i know its not like all the extra braches are gonna increase the yield


----------



## SayWord (Apr 30, 2009)

hey weedman, am harvesting the first of the 36oz cup clones and it looks like i'm gettin 6-8g per. just thought id check in and let u know whats up


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

SayWord said:


> hey weedman, am harvesting the first of the 36oz cup clones and it looks like i'm gettin 6-8g per. just thought id check in and let u know whats up


word, nice my 32oz WW is almost ready too ... also i got a couple in 50oz bottles that look amazing !

last nite i killed the 3' mother blueberry due to - over crowding


----------



## shiftsta (May 1, 2009)

Hello. WM question If i am going to attempt a first grow of a single plant. I want to do some thing small nothing huge approx what dimensions of a grow box for a single plant


----------



## 420weedman (May 1, 2009)

shiftsta said:


> Hello. WM question If i am going to attempt a first grow of a single plant. I want to do some thing small nothing huge approx what dimensions of a grow box for a single plant



maybe like a 2' x 2'x 2' , if you are growing with regular seeds i would recommend starting more plants (its dissapointing if you discover your one plant is a male after a month of caring for it ) ..... or buy feminized seeds


----------



## 420weedman (May 3, 2009)

she came down last nite .... about 2 hrs of trimming 
i love hanging on clothes hangers ... quick and easy .... 







im gonna guess 4z dry ..... she will be weighed thursday .... any other guesses ?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 3, 2009)

3-4 is what I have been guessing to myself here for a week or so. Hope its more tho!

Great job on that bush buddy!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 3, 2009)

Im gonna say just under 4oz dude. But for fucks sake!! 4oz off one plant with a fucking 400w?! your a jedi dude. Serious bidness. Your gettin your metachlorians on for sure, lol  I cant fuckin believe you've come this far man, just think about when we was all startin out with out thumbs up our asses, just hopin for a fuckin 1/2 oz per plant, lol - its awesome to see each other progressing like that. N now that you've mastered what your doin in soil more or less man, i'd love to see you take that n apply it to dro, i garuntee your ass will pass me by in no time!! N dont shy away from growin dro just cuzza that other stupid bulllshit. Thats all it is, n i gotta say that i dont regret it for a second. Growin in trays is the best choice i made since i started doin this shit, and its gonna pay off in Spades, so to speak, lol. Just stay determined n stay moving forward no matter what you decide to do, n youlll be pullin fuckin monsters with a 1000w that i only dream about pullin. BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG UP to ya Weedman, fuckin props out the ass. 

Ima have some nice beginner bud pics of my soil gals here in an hour or two, ill splash one or two of um on here for ya, but i should have a bunch put up on the journal tonight. Cant wait to see what you do next dude. //


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2009)

Looks like a great yeild Weedman, I think the guess are about right, might even be a bit over 4, its though to tell from the pics the size of everything. Either way, excellent job bro!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 4, 2009)

Heres just a sample of What hydro did for my brudda. over 13 different strains, 40 plants, mostly started from seed, only 3 wks ago. Two trays right now, but in a month ill have the other two set up, and ill be starting to fill them bitches up with clones, to get the first half of me going perpetual underway. Hydro grows SOOOOoo much quicker n cleaner than soil bro. Checkit:







-I got more pics in the journal of the soil gals, along with more of these. Tray B is all the plants that i started 3 wks ago (20) , n Tray A are all plants from 1 1/2 - 2 wks ago, including a few clones, and a couple seeds i started the day before yesterday, just so i have some runt nugs to harvest for fun, lol. Once you get dialed in, its fuckin awesome man. Hope you do get goin in dro man, youll see what i mean


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

everybodys got me thinkn about it... i got a couple ideas in my head for it 
first i need to build a room under the stairs ... i think that will be easy to frame up quick ... put up sheet rock and frame a real door ... lol 
i will move my flower room to this until i tear down the other room.

so i jarred up that that last bush .... she was just under 3z .... i was way off 
just fluffier than i thought i guess ..... some tasty looking buds tho ... maybe ill take a pic of a big pile later


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

420weedman said:


> hey k1ng, tc, gypsy ... just wanted to throw this out there to you guys
> i read this a long time ago but never really brought it up
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=223
> ...


Hey dude... how's it going?

There are 2 threads that I have participated in, discussing this...

And I tried and tried to find all the angles, but both times I was convinced by more experienced growers that it was not worth it...

Now... I didn't try it... not because I am afraid, but because I would not want to interrupt and affect my entire op... as you know I run a perpetual, and I would hate to fuck up everything I have going...

I guess I just have too much to loose if I fuck up... lol...

That's not to say that it won't work, but I do believe that if there was a substantial increase in yield, it would have become standard by now... 

As you put it yourself, the info is not new...

I would love to see someone do 2 grows, side by side and apply the technique to one and not the other...

Sorry I wasn't more help, but I would love to hear about any info or experiments you come across....

Cheers!


----------



## 420weedman (May 11, 2009)

thanks gypsy , one of these days some one will try it 

i took some pics !

my harvest from the big bush











my durban poisons getn the flush 






and this is what im very impressed with ... this WW is 26" tall .... less than a half gallon of soil ... and some sweet lookn colas


----------



## Thundercat (May 11, 2009)

Wow, the buds from that big bush look beautiful man. So does that WW, I love the way these WW plants grow. How far along is that one? We've sampled some popcorn buds off the bottom of the WW the last couple days. I have to say, its gonna be SWEEEEET when its totally done! I'm really glad I put those 4 clones into flower now, I wish I could put even more in, lol. Ah but I dismay, not enough time till I move. But the clones are gonna be ready, the current clones are almost big enough to clone off, but I'm gonna wait and take all the next clones at once, and let these get bigger for now. I've got them growing vertically to try to get the side branchs to all stretch up for the light. I have all the clones tipped at about a 45 degree angle in their cups. Its working pretty well so far on the WW, the kush not so much. I think the kush are deffinitly more inclined towards single cola plants, they don't seem to bush out very well. Lol, well sorry for hi-jackin, just started typin. Peace weedman, I'll catch ya later bro! TC


----------



## 420weedman (May 12, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Wow, the buds from that big bush look beautiful man. So does that WW, I love the way these WW plants grow. How far along is that one? We've sampled some popcorn buds off the bottom of the WW the last couple days. I have to say, its gonna be SWEEEEET when its totally done! I'm really glad I put those 4 clones into flower now, I wish I could put even more in, lol. Ah but I dismay, not enough time till I move. But the clones are gonna be ready, the current clones are almost big enough to clone off, but I'm gonna wait and take all the next clones at once, and let these get bigger for now. I've got them growing vertically to try to get the side branchs to all stretch up for the light. I have all the clones tipped at about a 45 degree angle in their cups. Its working pretty well so far on the WW, the kush not so much. I think the kush are deffinitly more inclined towards single cola plants, they don't seem to bush out very well. Lol, well sorry for hi-jackin, just started typin. Peace weedman, I'll catch ya later bro! TC


feel free to type .. lol 
thanks man, the rose bud plants have impressed me ... very strong high and look great with that purpleish hue... smells like candy too 

the WW is a awesome producer, very strong , i love it 
the one in the 32oz cup is almost done too (not pictured) its like 10" tall with a massive top of buds.

this one in the cut juice container surprised me with how well its doing ... 
i think i vegged this one in a 16oz cup for a few weeks ... then shaved the bottom and small looking branches .... and topped it
then transplanted it into the juice container and vegged a couple more weeks .... trimmed again then it went to flower ... gotta be at least 1.5months veg time on that clone


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 21, 2009)

You busy smokin up all that weed brother?

Stop by my thread would ya? I got a question on when to flush relative to the "doneness" of the plant. You have read fdd's thread on it right? Well hope everything is peachy.

-bigJ


----------



## 420weedman (May 22, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> You busy smokin up all that weed brother?
> 
> Stop by my thread would ya? I got a question on when to flush relative to the "doneness" of the plant. You have read fdd's thread on it right? Well hope everything is peachy.
> 
> -bigJ


i pack the bong or pipe when i get home ... go out on the deck (its nice out now) spark on up ..... and then on to yard work ... got alot of shit to do... tractor to fix, car to fix .. etc etc ... ill stop by 

i just harvested one of the durbans like 4 days ago ... took some hits of it yesterday ... its fucking awesome .. and very clean tasting ... im thinking this is because of the flush .. i duno ... i got pics of stuff that i just havent uploaded yet ... also cut my 32 oz widow yesterday (the top half of it any way) looks like its ver close to a half for just the top ... very nice buds on this one, i also have a new one WW buddin in the 32 ... and it looks like its going to be amazing as well ! 
soon the 3' mother is going in !


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 22, 2009)

420weedman said:


> i pack the bong or pipe when i get home ... go out on the deck (its nice out now) spark on up ..... and then on to yard work ... got alot of shit to do... tractor to fix, car to fix .. etc etc ... ill stop by
> 
> i just harvested one of the durbans like 4 days ago ... took some hits of it yesterday ... its fucking awesome .. and very clean tasting ... im thinking this is because of the flush .. i duno ... i got pics of stuff that i just havent uploaded yet ... also cut my 32 oz widow yesterday (the top half of it any way) looks like its ver close to a half for just the top ... very nice buds on this one, i also have a new one WW buddin in the 32 ... and it looks like its going to be amazing as well !
> soon the 3' mother is going in !


Sounds awesome man I can't wait for the flicks!

You must have some land if you have a tractor, no? Anyone say outdoor grow???


----------



## 420weedman (May 25, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Sounds awesome man I can't wait for the flicks!
> 
> You must have some land if you have a tractor, no? Anyone say outdoor grow???



15 grams off the 32 oz widow  and the bottom part of the plant is still in flower 

right now my property is too open and family .. blah blah so no outside at the moment, i have about a acre and am doing a veggie garden ... like 15' x 30' ill have to see how much i end up tillin 

ill see if i can get up the strength to post pics later


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 25, 2009)

My parents did guerilla grows all over the one acre we had growing up and I never saw shit till they told me when I was 19. Crazy huh? Not that its for everyone...


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2009)

I grew up on 5 acres of very secluded land. I wish I smoked then, I would have grown some nice outdoor plants.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2009)

420weedman said:


> 15 grams off the 32 oz widow  and the bottom part of the plant is still in flower
> 
> right now my property is too open and family .. blah blah so no outside at the moment, i have about a acre and am doing a veggie garden ... like 15' x 30' ill have to see how much i end up tillin
> 
> ill see if i can get up the strength to post pics later


I have a question about cutting the top buds while leaving the bottom buds still flowering.How much longer would a 8-9 week strain go if this was done at week 9.


----------



## 420weedman (May 27, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I have a question about cutting the top buds while leaving the bottom buds still flowering.How much longer would a 8-9 week strain go if this was done at week 9.


im gonna give her another week and see if it bulks up at all ... ill let u know


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 31, 2009)

also how many plants do you have at most flowering under the 400 watt


----------



## dankmango (Jun 2, 2009)

hey 420, somehow I lost my subscription to this one but Im gonna catch up on it again. lookin good here, I dont like them gettin to big either, take too long to finish out their cycle when they are big bushes. Since I started doin hempy and keepin them about a foot tall I count my days in 5 day weeks to run the foxfarm schedule. i love what you pull out of that light bro.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey friend, I ain't your guy, buddy.

Well, where the h are ya?

3 weeks with no WM = slight rise in my blood pressure.


----------



## clowdy (Jun 17, 2009)

hey whats up 420 im back :0)


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 29, 2009)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD....

What the hell happened to you WM?? 

Hope everything is well, and i hope that nothing happened, god forbid. You need to get your ass back here n let us know your ok, so your people can stop worrying, lol. If something DID happen though bro, make damn sure you hit up a good CANNABIS attorney, who knows their shit. NORML keeps a pretty well stocked cabinet of those on hand, and i garuntee there's one in your area. Fight that shit man.
BUT, 

If some simple ass shit happened, like your pc shitted out on ya, lol, then sorry for over-speculating on everything, and i hope to talk to ya soon brother. Seriously dude, we miss you over here. Get your ass back here when you can man. We'll all be waitin for ya 


-K1.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 29, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD....
> 
> What the hell happened to you WM??
> 
> ...


 

What he said....


----------



## 420weedman (Jun 30, 2009)

hey whats up guys, i've just been mad busy.
ill see if i get some pics up and do a little update when i get home today.
hope everyone else is well too !


----------



## clowdy (Jun 30, 2009)

whats up 420 :0)
i just got out of jail been 2 weeks now...
so whats new?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey whats up 420! nice to see ya around as always. Lookin forward to the pics, can't wait to see what you pull out of your sleeve this time, always some nice ass buds! I just up finished my grow and have the last plants drying now!


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 6, 2009)

hey cloudy, good to hear you got that over with !
TC, i gotta check out your harvest pics..
i have no idea what happend to my old pics , i put them on my computer somewhere and cant find em ... ill take some new ones soon

my veg room is alot more under control now. 
i have a 3' durban mom in flowering .. along with a WW & DP clones that are around 2'
and 2 BB and 2 other WW 
my BB is finally flowering good ! as soon as temps got constant 70-80F 
they started budding like crazy ... mad white hairs

i spend alot of time on yard work now, as everything outside is growing like crazy
so i barely spend 30 minutes a day just watering downstairs.
got the mites under better control ... im using a pyrethrin & sulfur spray 
spraying the veg ones really good when i do and lightly on the flowering ones .... nothing on the ones that are a month away from harvest

oh yea that one 64 oz WW i had going ended up yeilding almost a z of some fine ass buds... its now dry, curing ... and VERY smokable 
pics soon !
this is the one i was talkn about (old pic)







and her dry bud


----------



## clowdy (Jul 6, 2009)

nice looking great :0)
like it...
im glad to hear u got things under alot better control :0)
ya im starting up some new ones now :0) i have like 4 plants a week old now.
im going to try to get them to flower fast if i could :0)
just to get some ....


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 16, 2009)

last nite i chopped down a 32oz WW , 32oz BB and a 64oz WW
im guessing the total dry should be some where around 2z's 
it is impressive yeild from these , but alot of watering !

pics to follow


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 16, 2009)

SOunds sweet man, can't wait to see them.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad to hear from you man!

Stick around for a while again!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah that sounds great to get that much off of a 64 oz container and 32 0z.


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks guys ! the yeild is great yes, but like i said require water ever day.
half the time id come in and the plants were laying on their side... they get top heavy toward the end. also these were some fairly old clones ... 1.5 months in veg 

i've been trying to slow down the growth some in my veg room ... ive cut my CFLs down to 250watts from the 350 

getn hot too .... around 85F 60% 
but everything is doing well.
i have 4 strain replacement mother clones that are about 2' and 2 of them are in flowering because i already have new replacements for them.
i havent had to clone any plants and wont for another 2 months or so... just flowering off what i got in veg

BARELY started on my new room ... which ill have a little more room for flowering
its just all the out side work + veggie garden outside, so ive been geting lazy with the basment .... i go down once a day and usually able to get out with 10 minutes of care


any way ... didnt want to leave you hanging so here are some pics !
all of them have been hanging for a couple days and have shrunk for the pics

heres the 32 oz BB , 






and these 2 are the 32 oz and the 64 oz WW


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice man, looks like a great yield as usual for ya!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks good as usual!

Quit whining about how busy you are, we wanna see you around more!


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks guys ! , ill try to visit more, for sure alot more in a couple months when its cold again.

i currently only have 4 plants in my flowering room, one is the origional 6+ month old mother Durban. the other 3 are fairly large as well, i might squeeze another one in next week...... ill get some pics of those girls too ... soon ...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 17, 2009)

I remember that ol' poisionous biotch! 

I have one BB of my own now, along with some skunk and hashberry, and am tryin to get some big ol' bushes. I am vegging them out to 12-16" or more each prior to flowering.

FIMmed the BB two days ago. I really would like to emulate some of your previous bushes, only under my thousand watt 

Well enough about me, how does that stuff smoke? You try any of your recent harvests lately?


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Jul 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> hey cloudy, good to hear you got that over with !
> TC, i gotta check out your harvest pics..
> i have no idea what happend to my old pics , i put them on my computer somewhere and cant find em ... ill take some new ones soon
> 
> ...



Very nice I'm hungry


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 20, 2009)

the blueberry did alot better now that its hot !
i put them into jars yesterday

BB- 19G
2 WW's - 43 G

just over 2z's 

i tried some of the new BB , its good. nice high and when you come down it feels like theres less after effects (sleepyness)
havent had any of the new widow ... but im still smokin on the old stuff and it is my favorite


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds like a nice harvest as usual man. I can't wait to get my hands on some blueberry, I've always wanted to grow some. I too love my WW though, but I've only got like an 8th left. Very sweet my friend.


----------



## 420weedman (Jul 27, 2009)

heres the next bbs just cut down .... 2 in one


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2009)

Llooking good 420...U showed a lot of us big things can come in small packages with those plants+++++rep...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice man, looks like some heavy ass colas!


----------



## 420weedman (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys ! 
damn its been awhile ... startn to get colder again, so ill be able to focus on my room

taking some WW clones and starting some wonder women, barneys blue cheese, and some seeds that were in my WW.

finally got things scaled back a bit and im most likely going to flower mothers and just veg clones instead of what i had been doing. this will avoid the plants geting too tall. i have some pics on my cam i still need to upload.... sometime this weekend


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks guys !
> damn its been awhile ... startn to get colder again, so ill be able to focus on my room
> 
> taking some WW clones and starting some wonder women, barneys blue cheese, and some seeds that were in my WW.
> ...


Welcome back!

Its not been asa good w/o you!

Drop by! First link in sig. Still watching.


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like you have been watching the grow weed video where the guy is painted green.


----------



## 420weedman (Sep 21, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Its not been asa good w/o you!
> 
> Drop by! First link in sig. Still watching.


hey man !, ill stop by 



JimmyPot said:


> Looks like you have been watching the grow weed video where the guy is painted green.


yep, and every other vid on utube 

heres a WW that came down, and a very tall HG that went in about a month ago. 



















also almost forgot about the beans ~! wonder woman and cheese have popped so far


----------



## 420weedman (Oct 26, 2009)

aiight well im gonna slowly get back into my grow, ive got my seedlings that are doing awesome 

wonder woman , white widow 2, and barneys blue cheese.
ive also got my WW mom still alive (shes 1 year old now !!)
and ive got 3 WW medium size clones and a durban

ive only been able to clone 1 more widow so far 
ive got 10 in the cloner but they arent doing anything yet.
and ive got 4 yellow ass plants in my flowering room that im trying to push as long as possible cuz im running out of smoke.

got too damn lazy in the summer ... 
ill also probably start a bunch of random seedlings for the hell of it 

ill keep ya posted


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Disclaimer
This is not to disrespect your thread at all just a thank you.

420 you might not remeber me and if you do keep it hush, but when I was a newbie grower you were one of the few that extended a hand to help me. I've changed a bit(name primarily) and I figure its only right that you see what became of me. check out my journal. 

p.s. I finally got those pics up lol
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/243186-second-try-after-failed-250hps.html


----------

